# Throwdos lsd journeys



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)

Here is were i will document my crazy journeys


----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)

This is the lsd ill be starting this journey with it is 150 aug all seeing eye needlepoint


----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)

This song is cool while on L


----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)

So iv consumed close to say 300 mcs today


----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)

Suns coming up yea gunna feed chickens and take a walk


----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)

Watching alice in wonderland


----------



## phaquetoo (Jan 15, 2017)

Go back to school! people need an education these days to be able to live decent!



Peace


----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)

So im going on a voyage to find myself


----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)

So the visuals off this LUCY is amazing best iv ever accountered


----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)

Iv been mixing clonopin with buy taking some after peak still get the visuals but with a chill to it


----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)

So far iv tried on four are 5 occasions fried evreytime like clockwork


----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)

Iv microdosed on sevreal ocasions if you keep dosing you will go full on into a trip


----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)

Very powerful stuff


----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)

So im about to aquire somt dmt soon will be getting smoke report and maybe a vid


----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)

Love this while trippen those grapes


----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)

phaquetoo said:


> Go back to school! people need an education these days to be able to live decent!
> 
> This is for cyconots if your not into the pretty lights move on
> 
> Peace


----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)

Looking into getting some white fluff all post pics if aquired


----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)

Aunt brought this home and i was tripping so i ganked it and named it trip hes tried my sacerment


----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)

Me and dog taking nature walk after triping balls off LUCY


----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)

So i took about 300 aug last night


----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)

Movie rocks while on LUCY


----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)

Im going to do a mushie grow soon to they will be golden teachers


----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 16, 2017)

throwdo said:


>


----------



## throwdo (Jan 16, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


>


Sounds bad ass i ate about 100 aug today


----------



## throwdo (Jan 16, 2017)

BBQ can you post some of those cool vids here of that mandala ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 16, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Sounds bad ass i ate about 100 aug today


Are You feeling a tolerance? 
or is that needlepoint so potent that it doesn't lay a hand on the tolerance? 
like most weaker acid like silver and below seems to do....


----------



## throwdo (Jan 16, 2017)

Honestley this is unique lsd i mean im still on that orignal 5 strip i cut off the eye i fry evreytime i take it last night after not taking it since yesterday morning i took 30 mics and felt it


----------



## throwdo (Jan 16, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Are You feeling a tolerance?
> or is that needlepoint so potent that it doesn't lay a hand on the tolerance?
> like most weaker acid like silver and below seems to do....


I believe its the needlepoint dont seem to be building tolerance


----------



## throwdo (Jan 16, 2017)

Gunna have to change my thread name fixing to be doing alot of experiments with dif stuff going to take some molly this coming weekend so ill document that here and am in process of getting some dmt


----------



## throwdo (Jan 16, 2017)

There will be alot of pics and vids in this thread


----------



## throwdo (Jan 16, 2017)

Fill free to post tripy pics and cool hippy dippy shit here all is welcome


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 16, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Gunna have to change my thread name fixing to be doing alot of experiments with dif stuff going to take some molly this coming weekend so ill document that here and am in process of getting some dmt


mxing lsd and mdma .... sounds like something Im about to do too hehehehe


----------



## throwdo (Jan 16, 2017)

Well i wasent sure if i was gunna mix them but if i do you said take lsd first right ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 16, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> mxing lsd and mdma .... sounds like something Im about to do too hehehehe


Lsd first right ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 16, 2017)

Might drop some more shortley


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 16, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Lsd first right ?


Yes. Let the peak set in about 2 or 3 hours. and once You are comfortable with Your trip.
THEN drop the mdma. Even 50 mgs of mdma mid way through an lsd trip is HEAVEN.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 16, 2017)

YeQUOTE="HeatlessBBQ, post: 13296679, member: 193889"]Yes. Let the peak set in about 2 or 3 hours. and once You are comfortable with Your trip.
THEN drop the mdma. Even 50 mgs of mdma mid way through an lsd trip is HEAVEN.[/QUOTE]

Yea im not gettin moon rocks gota save some money getting a 250 mg telsa so that aught to do me good havent had any x in a year im saving so i can get 5gs of pure mdma


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 16, 2017)

throwdo said:


> YeQUOTE="HeatlessBBQ, post: 13296679, member: 193889"]Yes. Let the peak set in about 2 or 3 hours. and once You are comfortable with Your trip.
> THEN drop the mdma. Even 50 mgs of mdma mid way through an lsd trip is HEAVEN.


Yea im not gettin moon rocks gota save some money getting a 250 mg telsa so that aught to do me good havent had any x in a year im saving so i can get 5gs of pure mdma[/QUOTE]
250 mg Tesla ? Is that an ecstasy pill ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 16, 2017)

Yea there top dollar pills from neatherlands i normally dont get mdma in pill form but im out of work right now


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 16, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yea there top dollar pills from neatherlands i normally dont get mdma in pill form but im out of work right now


I would do that , if I were You.
How much are those a roll ? That sounds like an extremely potent pill hahahaha

is it cut with anything or is it "unadulterated" ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 16, 2017)

I need to get test kits as soon as possible because im on a journey to aquire the best dont want bath salts uhhhhh


----------



## throwdo (Jan 16, 2017)

Im 


HeatlessBBQ said:


> I would do that , if I were You.
> How much are those a roll ? That sounds like an extremely potent pill hahahaha
> 
> is it cut with anything or is it "unadulterated" ?


Im going to take half at first to be safe not shure if its cut i hope not but i will be acquiring pure moon rocks soon just got my boy another 5 gs havent got a report on it yet but he loved last batch


----------



## throwdo (Jan 16, 2017)

Im going to get some dmt from the guy i get my cid from hope its top notch all just get 100 mg for my first go


----------



## throwdo (Jan 16, 2017)

Got to get a pipe to smoke it out of


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 16, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Im
> 
> Im going to take half at first to be safe not shure if its cut i hope not but i will be acquiring pure moon rocks soon just got my boy another 5 gs havent got a report on it yet but he loved last batch


This may sound weird but I enjoy ecstasy pills more than molly because they _are_ cut.
Usually the ones I enjoy the most are cut with meth, cocaine, or some type of upper.
That just mixes really well with the mdma. Idk...
It may sound bad but I always enjoyed the funky monkeys out of them.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 16, 2017)

*Ecstasy [mdma] + intuition + time + lsd = WoW*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 16, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Im going to get some dmt from the guy i get my cid from hope its top notch all just get 100 mg for my first go


I hope You are not paying too much for it.
100 mgs sounds like the perfect amount for Your first time.
But please do not spend over $15 on it... If You do, that is such a rip off...



throwdo said:


> Got to get a pipe to smoke it out of


What kind of pipe will YOU be acquiring for this blast, @throwdo ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 16, 2017)

Just a meth pipe right ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 16, 2017)

All let you no on the price when hes back in stock might be cheaper if i buy a whole gram , got a call back on a job got to call and set up interview tommorow


----------



## throwdo (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 16, 2017)

My super silver haze babby not shure of sex yet


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 16, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Just a meth pipe right ?


LOL yes. Bic lighters WILL burn the product.




throwdo said:


> All let you no on the price when hes back in stock might be cheaper if i buy a whole gram , got a call back on a job got to call and set up interview tommorow


Dollar dollar bill , y'all.
but that sounds good. 














swim just picked up *1 gram of MDA [sass] . *
looks like swim is going to far out places tomorrow.
*swim says "gotta get good sleep before a journey like that"*



throwdo said:


>


What a gorgeous looking baby !!!!


----------



## OrganicCanuck (Jan 16, 2017)

http://www.lysergi.com/


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 16, 2017)

OrganicCanuck said:


> http://www.lysergi.com/


CannabisCanuck ? or this someone else ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 17, 2017)

H


HeatlessBBQ said:


> LOL yes. Bic lighters WILL burn the product.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many mg is a proper dose ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 17, 2017)

throwdo said:


> H
> 
> How many mg is a proper dose ?


Are You kidding Me or do You really not know what a proper dose of mda or mdma is ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 17, 2017)

Dont no much about mda i know plenty about mdma


----------



## throwdo (Jan 17, 2017)

I remember you telling me you cant take as much mda ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 17, 2017)

Went to job interview today they called back a hour later so im going in tommorow im glad i can get my vehicle runnin and get caught up


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 17, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Dont no much about mda i know plenty about mdma


OoooooHHHH !!!!!
Well that makes sense now.
MDMA and MDA are essentially the same thing in effects.
The only differences are . . . 
MDA lasts longer, 
MDA is more neurotoxic, and is a lot more psychedelic / visual / thought provoking in nature

*Doses are essentially the same, both mdma and mda.*




throwdo said:


> I remember you telling me you cant take as much mda ?


You can take just as much but since MDA is *less clean / more neurotoxic *than mdma*;*
it is wise for One to take it slow on the MDA over mdma because it _does_ have impurities.





^ You can literally see the impurities in the photo above ^
*MDMA is supposed to be crystal clear like a gem / crystal
MDA is supposed to look a little bit dirtier, because it is.*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 17, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Went to job interview today they called back a hour later so im going in tommorow im glad i can get my vehicle runnin and get caught up


You are doing it good. You inspire.
Well done, bro. You are awesome.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 17, 2017)

I


HeatlessBBQ said:


> OoooooHHHH !!!!!
> Well that makes sense now.
> MDMA and MDA are essentially the same thing in effects.
> The only differences are . . .
> ...


 I have acess to mda witch do you prefer ? Have you tried any of that batch yet ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 17, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I
> 
> I have acess to mda witch do you prefer ? Have you tried any of that batch yet ?


Honestly, would prefer mdma > mda but it really is not that big of a deal.

Only reason because mda is more neurotoxic.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 17, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Honestly, would prefer mdma > mda but it really is not that big of a deal.
> 
> Only reason because mda is more neurotoxic.


Have you heard of changa ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 17, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Have you heard of changa ?


Si senior !!!! 
I have no experience with it though.

I'd imagine it is not as potent as straight n,n-dmt crystal but I could be wrong.

Are You finding good deals on that @throwdo ?
I honestly recommend extracting it Yourself. <--------- I have quite the recipe for YOU. 
It's very easy. All You need is the supplies. If You are interested. Please Private Message Me.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 17, 2017)

Do you drink it like a tea ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 17, 2017)

Fill like eating a tab board as hell dont got work till 430 in afternoon tommorow


----------



## throwdo (Jan 17, 2017)

The changa is premixed guess you just smoke it


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 17, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Do you drink it like a tea ?


dunno. could be. sounds like it with an maoi.




throwdo said:


> Fill like eating a tab board as hell dont got work till 430 in afternoon tommorow


Do You think You will be well rested for Tomorrow if You eat a tab?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 17, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> dunno. could be. sounds like it with an maoi.
> 
> 
> 
> Do You think You will be well rested for Tomorrow if You eat a tab?


I dont ever sleep much but i dont got to go into 430 in afternoon think all just fight the urge and not eat one evan no i want to ha ha i was just gunna do one


----------



## throwdo (Jan 17, 2017)

Im hoping i get that x pill been wanting to roll havent done any in a year so i no all have fun


----------



## throwdo (Jan 17, 2017)

Not shure if im going to candy flip alittle scary ahaaa guess im being a pussy never mixed them before


----------



## throwdo (Jan 17, 2017)

Wish i could sleep my insomnia gets worse and worse and i got work tomorrow kinda a bummer


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 18, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Wish i could sleep my insomnia gets worse and worse and i got work tomorrow kinda a bummer


Do You take any meds ? Like pharmies ? Just curious.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 18, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Do You take any meds ? Like pharmies ? Just curious.


Nope


----------



## throwdo (Jan 18, 2017)

Think im going to save money and head back to tx dont no where all stay


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 18, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Think im going to save money and head back to tx dont no where all stay


Moving is good. Mobilize !!!!! 
How are things Today, @throwdo ? Any left over trippy feelings ?
Moments of clarity or rushing awakenings ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 18, 2017)

I didnt drop yesterday but iv noticed that the faces on tv have been bright and also distorted a bit kinda funny how the lsd leangers around days after


----------



## throwdo (Jan 18, 2017)

Might stay on beach this summer there is a beach i grew up on down in texas had lots of good times there might just set up camp and go to work during day and chill with lucy at night


----------



## throwdo (Jan 18, 2017)

Have to aquire some more lsd wonder how much id need for the summer of love thats is a very good question guess id need atleast 90 days worth plus extra for friends


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 18, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Have to aquire some more lsd wonder how much id need for the summer of love thats is a very good question guess id need atleast 90 days worth plus extra for friends


What are Your thoughts on Jesus aka Yahshua ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 18, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> What are Your thoughts on Jesus aka Yahshua ?


I believe in god i get kinda aggravated some times cause he can stop the pain any time he wants ,my mom just turned herself in for parole violation wont be seing her for proably 6 months life has been stressful not sure were im at in the world


----------



## throwdo (Jan 18, 2017)

My lucys kicking in went to work for a bit it was alright


----------



## throwdo (Jan 18, 2017)

So i treated myself to some lucy


----------



## throwdo (Jan 18, 2017)

Watching breaking bad always wonder what people see in meth guess evreybody likes diffrent shit


----------



## throwdo (Jan 18, 2017)

So lucy is coming on not shure what to do kinda cold stared at my super silver haze plant a bit shes pretty


----------



## throwdo (Jan 18, 2017)

The visuals are coming on strong


----------



## throwdo (Jan 18, 2017)

BBQ proably out of his mind hit me up bro


----------



## throwdo (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 18, 2017)

Just cut off another peice of the puzzle it is getting interesting


----------



## throwdo (Jan 18, 2017)

I absolutely hate cutting this beautiful blotter it shines i sweaer got tears in my eyes


----------



## throwdo (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## mikek420 (Jan 19, 2017)

Eat a couple all at once if you space it out your just gonna lengthen the comedown and not add to the peak


----------



## throwdo (Jan 19, 2017)

All proably 


mikek420 said:


> Eat a couple all at once if you space it out your just gonna lengthen the comedown and not add to the peak


All proably eat 2 next time i know it will be intince


----------



## throwdo (Jan 19, 2017)

I normally just eat one and go on how i fill


----------



## mikek420 (Jan 19, 2017)

Well I know you've eaten 1 and then later in the trip eaten parts of another. I wouldn't suggest my kind of dosing, clearly that's not your style and not my intent by telling you to do more, however, I do think you will have a better time and have more insights if you increase the dose to say 1.25 or 1.5 tabs at once. However judging by the way your trips go i would not suggest any more than that until you get used to it. There are certain phenomena that do occur and will increase in frequency when you take a slightly higher dose.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 19, 2017)

Iv 


mikek420 said:


> Well I know you've eaten 1 and then later in the trip eaten parts of another. I wouldn't suggest my kind of dosing, clearly that's not your style and not my intent by telling you to do more, however, I do think you will have a better time and have more insights if you increase the dose to say 1.25 or 1.5 tabs at once. However judging by the way your trips go i would not suggest any more than that until you get used to it. There are certain phenomena that do occur and will increase in frequency when you take a slightly higher dose.


All try a higher dose next time the reason im moderate with this batch is its the strongest iv tried


----------



## throwdo (Jan 19, 2017)

Also im living somewhere i dont wana be im from texas and im trying to make it in arkansa kinda hating life really


----------



## throwdo (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 19, 2017)

Shes growing hope shes a she anyway


----------



## throwdo (Jan 19, 2017)

Got a little smoke this morning kinda good after a trip


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 19, 2017)

@HeatlessBBQ
the trip i had on a few g's of shrooms a while ago, i swear on my life i seen this image when i closed my eyes except it had orange keildoscope patterns in the background lol and i don't even believe in jesus and the bible





that trip also felt like some kind of force was watching me and felt very spiritual when i went outside that night , i felt the same force on lsd not too long ago when i looked outside at night with traffic going by it was crazy, could just be the drug doing its thing but maybe it was spiritual who knows


----------



## throwdo (Jan 19, 2017)

Maybe 


Mr. Bongwater said:


> @HeatlessBBQ
> i swear on my life i seen this image when i closed my eyes on shrooms except it had orange keildoscope patterns in the background lol and i don't even believe in jesus and the bible


you should pick up bible everyone should read atleast once im shure you have read it though


----------



## throwdo (Jan 19, 2017)

Thats interesting that you seen jesus


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 19, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> @HeatlessBBQ
> i swear on my life i seen this image when i closed my eyes on shrooms except it had orange keildoscope patterns in the background lol and i don't even believe in jesus and the bible


well do You believe You saw this ^


----------



## throwdo (Jan 19, 2017)

Fixing to head back to work


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 19, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> well do You believe You saw this ^


i have no idea what to think of it i defintilly seen jesus i know that much lol


throwdo said:


> Maybe
> 
> you should pick up bible everyone should read atleast once im shure you have read it though


i haven't read a single page of it and been after burning a bible, maybe thats why i seen it i was a die hard atheist


----------



## throwdo (Jan 19, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i have no idea what to think of it i defintilly seen jesus i know that much lol
> 
> i haven't read a single page of it and been after burning a bible, maybe thats why i seen it i was a die hard atheist


Thats intristing so what you think about the occurrence?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 19, 2017)

i feel like trying 2 grams of shrooms again now, that was a amazing trip

i had a extremely bad trip on a high dose that fucked me up mentally though,i dont think anybody should do really high amounts of shrooms


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 19, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i feel like trying 2 grams of shrooms again now, that was a amazing trip
> 
> i had a extremely bad trip on a high dose that fucked me up mentally though,i dont think anybody should do really high amounts of shrooms


set and setting + dosage = more important than the psychedelic substance itself.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 19, 2017)

i repeat . . . .
set and setting + dosage = more important than the psychedelic substance itself.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 19, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> set and setting + dosage = more important than the psychedelic substance itself.


so do you agree pychs can cause mental illness if abused?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 19, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> so do you agree pychs can cause mental illness if abused?


maybe not abused...im sure it can happen .

You really should look up set and setting + psychedelics in google or the internet, @Mr. Bongwater


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 19, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> maybe not abused...im sure it can happen .
> 
> You really should look up set and setting + psychedelics in google or the internet, @Mr. Bongwater


i know all about set and setting i made that mistake 2 years ago


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 19, 2017)

wish i had some blow and grass right now to go with this rum, that combo make me feel right good


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 19, 2017)

lol


----------



## throwdo (Jan 20, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> wish i had some blow and grass right now to go with this rum, that combo make me feel right good


Havent done shrooms in along time i remember how strong they are


----------



## throwdo (Jan 20, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol


Thats some funny ass shit


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 20, 2017)

Mushrooms are very sacred. Wish I was growing some right now but dunno if thats a thing.

No worries.    )


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 21, 2017)

love this song sums up my attitude perfectly,


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 21, 2017)

theres thousands of ppl out there right now doing reserch chemicals thinking its lsd and mdma, real lsd has no taste what so ever u have to swish it around to make sure, if it has a slightly bitter taste its doc and mdma shouldn't feel tweaky


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 21, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> theres thousands of ppl out there right now doing reserch chemicals thinking its lsd and mdma, real lsd has no taste what so ever u have to swish it around to make sure if it has a slightly bitter taste its doc and mdma shouldn't feel tweaky


lol thanks 2008


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 21, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> lol thanks 2008


wha u mean 2008?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 21, 2017)

if i ever repeat anything keep in mind i smoke a lot of dank lol


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 21, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> wha u mean 2008?


like that joke "hey 2008 called , they want their joke back"


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 21, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> like that joke "hey 2008 called , they want their joke back"


believe it or not most people that do drugs are clueless


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 21, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> believe it or not most people that do drugs are clueless


I believe there are many around....
more than One may think....even in the HS of rollitup.org


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 21, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I believe there are many around....
> more than One may think....even in the HS of rollitup.org


are you implying that i dont know what im talking about?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 21, 2017)

did u know theres fake fentnyl pills disguised as oxy?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 21, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> are you implying that i dont know what im talking about?


No.  hehehehe



Mr. Bongwater said:


> did u know theres fake fentnyl pills disguised as oxy?


Not into that shit... I only eat psychedelics and smoke mad amounts of pot.
I wont even touch ketamine anymore.

LSD, mushrooms, cannabis, mescaline, dmt, salvia, kratom, NATURE MAYUN


----------



## throwdo (Jan 21, 2017)

I like


HeatlessBBQ said:


> No.  hehehehe
> 
> 
> Not into that shit... I only eat psychedelics and smoke mad amounts of pot.
> ...


 I like my pot plants forshure


----------



## throwdo (Jan 21, 2017)

People


Mr. Bongwater said:


> did u know theres fake fentnyl pills disguised as oxy?


People press pills all the time im thinking about pressing my own x pills


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 21, 2017)

throwdo said:


> People
> 
> 
> People press pills all the time im thinking about pressing my own x pills


Why ? LoL


----------



## throwdo (Jan 21, 2017)

For fun i have capsules but people like pill form id like to make my own symbols are logo to stamp my name into history muuhaaaaaa joking sorta


----------



## throwdo (Jan 21, 2017)

Thinking about moving to colrado and getting a crappy job and grow on the side and start all my projects i have a thosuand things id like to do need to research were you can grow a decent amonut of plants and easy to find a job


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 21, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Why ? LoL


he planning on making some fast money lol i'd say but dosen't a pill press cost like 1500 dollors?


HeatlessBBQ said:


> No.  hehehehe
> 
> 
> Not into that shit... I only eat psychedelics and smoke mad amounts of pot.
> ...


i already knew that man but you never know when u can run into ppl that are hooked on it and telling them that might save they're lives


----------



## throwdo (Jan 21, 2017)

Yea a badass press cost like 5 are 10 grand i dont got that kinda of money i like experiminting making my own stuff hash and edabils and anything really especially when its out of the pot you grow yourself nothing better love weed


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 21, 2017)

throwdo said:


> For fun i have capsules but people like pill form id like to make my own symbols are logo to stamp my name into history muuhaaaaaa joking sorta


i have never seen a pressed ecstasy pill in my entire life lol


----------



## throwdo (Jan 21, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i have never seen a pressed ecstasy pill in my entire life lol


Have you ever done x ?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 21, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Have you ever done x ?


i've done ectasy in crystal form its fucking insane


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 21, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> he planning on making some fast money lol a pill press cost like 1500 dollors?


 That's what I'm saying. At least...
I would rather make LSD than press a pill ahahaha



Mr. Bongwater said:


> telling them that might save they're lives


or telling them to not do it is probably an even better way to save their life . . .
but You are right.



throwdo said:


> Yea a badass press cost like 5 are 10 grand i dont got that kinda of money i like experiminting making my own stuff hash and edabils and anything really especially when its out of the pot you grow yourself nothing better love weed


pot and hash is one thing.... but pressing pills ? wtf hahaha



Mr. Bongwater said:


> i have never seen a pressed ecstasy pill in my entire life lol


They are quite enjoyable, if You ask Me....the hangovers suck though.
Like.... really suck.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 21, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> That's what I'm saying. At least...
> I would rather make LSD than press a pill ahahaha
> 
> 
> ...


Evreything i do is for personal consumption are for fam


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 21, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> They are quite enjoyable, if You ask Me....the hangovers suck though.
> Like.... really suck.


thats the bath salts or some other shit lol


----------



## throwdo (Jan 21, 2017)

T


Mr. Bongwater said:


> thats the bath salts or some other shit lol


They put coke speed herion asprin painkillers and fillers ahaa 

Mine would contain 200 mg mdma filler and maybe some lucy mixed with and coler of choice


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 21, 2017)

i should try try mdma and lsd at thr same time is the bad for you're brain? it both shoots off a fuck ton of sertonin lol


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 21, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Evreything i do is for personal consumption are for fam


so let me ask again.... why do You want to press Your own pills ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 21, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i should try try mdma and lsd at thr same time is the bad for you're brain?


lol im sorry dudes.... i feel like im getting stupider being in this thread.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 21, 2017)

For fun iv made dif things with dif stuff i took shrooms made a dark tea then ran another batch of shrooms threw mixed in suger pored on baking tray cooked into a glaze it crystalized shits bomb ascoop in coffie gets ya lit


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 21, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> lol im sorry dudes.... i feel like im getting stupider being in this thread.


its drugs man lol it aint good for ya


----------



## throwdo (Jan 21, 2017)

Thinking about making shrooms into chocolate turtles


----------



## throwdo (Jan 21, 2017)

A


HeatlessBBQ said:


> so let me ask again.... why do You want to press Your own pills ?


Also how do you extend shelf life ?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 21, 2017)

@HeatlessBBQ you can get sertonin sydrone from taking mdma too much why am i stupid for considering that lsd and mdma at the same time can instantly fuck up you're sertonin?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 21, 2017)

make sure you never get caught pressing pills you'd get slapped with drug manufacturing lol now thats a hefty charge


----------



## throwdo (Jan 21, 2017)

I dont own a press wish i did and yea i know that but they can find a postel scale and slapp that charge on you i dont have any molly right now


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 21, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I dont own a press wish i did and yea i know that but they can find a postel scale and slapp that charge on you i dont have any molly right now


i can recomend some vendors lol


----------



## throwdo (Jan 21, 2017)

named this pup after gemma jacks mom in sons of anarchy she was cool pup


----------



## throwdo (Jan 21, 2017)

BB x WW


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 21, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> @HeatlessBBQ you can get sertonin sydrone from taking mdma too much why am i stupid for considering that lsd and mdma at the same time can instantly fuck up you're sertonin?








I'm well aware of this. @Mr. Bongwater

People need to gain some will power. <---------courage
I have seen SO many different people go to the hospital when it was *NOT* needed.
THIS in turn , is what TRULY fucked them up... Seratonin syndrome *is* a thing but
most of the time, it really isn't that big of a hazard... seeing as it is very unheard of people eating 1+grams of MDMA and whatever amount of LSD in 12 hours...

Now... I have heard it is A LOT easier getting serotonin syndrome if One boofs it MDMA or MDA.
Yes, shoving it up Your ass is EXTREMELY dangerous because of how concentrated the MDMA is.
It will get You SO high, that You will NEED to go to the hospital.

So...that is why shoving drugs up Your ass is a fucking intense way to go... literally.
Not recommended ^ 

*Symptoms of Serotonin Syndrome:*
*~One does not feel euphoric or high anymore*
*~extreme sweating*
*~fear / paranoia*
*~fast / rapid movements*
*~still on substance but not calm or peaceful*
*~this panic / behavior can cause visits to the hospital*


----------



## throwdo (Jan 21, 2017)

Aero cloner i had built


----------



## throwdo (Jan 21, 2017)

I think that was amnizia haze


----------



## throwdo (Jan 21, 2017)

Think there was amnizia haze ,707 headband,wwxbb,and the shiznit


----------



## throwdo (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 21, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I'm well aware of this. @Mr. Bongwater
> 
> People need to gain some will power. <---------courage
> I have seen SO many different people go to the hospital when it was *NOT* needed.
> ...


i read somewhere that you're only supposed to take molly once a month or it can fuck with you're emotions, and if somebody feels the need to shove something up they're ass to get high they're fucked in the head lol


----------



## throwdo (Jan 21, 2017)

Love the member berries


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 21, 2017)

if i was stupid i wouldn't understand why u have a brick wall as a avatar

didn't even apologize did the devine tell you to be a arrogant dickhead today ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 21, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> if i was stupid i wouldn't understand why u have a brick wall as a avatar
> 
> didn't even apologize did the devine tell you to be a arrogant dickhead today ?


YOU are taking MY text out of context and personally. I would re read what I said in a different perspective if I were YOU.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 21, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> YOU are taking MY text out of context and personally. I would re read what I said in a different perspective if I were YOU.


u can sugar coat a turd but it still aint no jelly donut


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 21, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> u can sugar coat a turd but it still aint no jelly donut


Yeah... That's why the word "perception" was used.
Enjoy Your poop covered dog nut


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 21, 2017)

lol


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 21, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> its drugs man lol it aint good for ya


mdma and lsd have benefited My life more than they have hurt me...
and I have abused the fuck out of both....especially mdma


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 21, 2017)

Yo, @Mr. Bongwater , You know that most "facts" about psychedelic drugs are rumors ?
Rumors created to keep people away from the magic within psychedelics.
And unfortunately . . . These rumors have been working for YEARS. . . 

Sorry for coming off as a dick, but not sorry... 
SO over people talking down MDMA and LSD <-------------------

Now ecstasy, pills and test chemicals ... THAT SHIT IS BAD NEWS.

All about *entheogens* and *empathogens* over here in the HS of rollitup.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 21, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Yo, @Mr. Bongwater , You know that most "facts" about psychedelic drugs are rumors ?
> Rumors created to keep people away from the magic within psychedelics.
> And unfortunately . . . These rumors have been working for YEARS. . .
> 
> ...


i definitely agree with you on that and understand you're frustration but im not you're enemy when it comes to what you try to teach ppl, but you can understand why im skeptical having seen ppl get mentally ill from abusing it and having problems with it myself and having temporary mental illness from it you still think i deserve to be called a idiot because i questioned the possible damage of serotonin receptors when combining drugs? if i didn't have respect for you my response would of been ugly


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 21, 2017)

i want spread mdma not just for profit but because its absolutely amazing and i think it can help ppl ,


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 21, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i definitely agree with you on that and understand you're frustration but im not you're enemy when it comes to what you try to teach ppl, but you can understand why im skeptical having seen ppl get mentally ill from abusing it and having problems with it myself and having temporary mental illness from it you still think i deserve to be called a idiot because i questioned the possible damage of serotonin receptors when combining drugs? if i didn't have respect for you my response would of been ugly


Once again.. You have a misconception of My words... I never called You an idiot.
are YOU the one who is taking THIS too personally ?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 21, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Once again.. You have a misconception of My words... I never called You an idiot.
> are YOU the one who is taking THIS too personally ?


kk we're good man chill lol


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Jan 22, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i read somewhere that you're only supposed to take molly once a month or it can fuck with you're emotions, and if somebody feels the need to shove something up they're ass to get high they're fucked in the head lol


I'd disagree with that.

We used to binge a week at a time yeah for a few days your a little down but that what 5htps are for or what ever that shits called


----------



## throwdo (Jan 22, 2017)

I used to do it twice aweek they were dif kinds of pressed pills back then


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Jan 22, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I used to do it twice aweek they were dif kinds of pressed pills back then


I never liked pills mdma only pills are scary even more now I wouldn't dare. Ive heard of xanax pressed pills but they have fentanyl in it.scary stuff these days


----------



## throwdo (Jan 22, 2017)

Iv bought pressed xanax and pressed x but im going to buy regent test soon to test my mdma and lsd so all atleast have peice of minds


----------



## throwdo (Jan 22, 2017)

I normally use by myself and do my own thing not a people person really


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Jan 22, 2017)

I hear you, I love mdma by myself with my headphones on. Get to be in my own worl unless i do too much and start tripping bad hah.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 22, 2017)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> I hear you, I love mdma by myself with my headphones on. Get to be in my own worl unless i do too much and start tripping bad hah.


How many ml grams is i a good amount for you ?


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Jan 22, 2017)

Depends, my tolerance is up and down. I don't eat it i snort it. If i eat it i get way to fucked my fast metabolism processes it way to quick. 

Usually the first night .2g-.5g over the night then if its the 3rd day anywhere from a gram or 2 during that time but it also depends on the way I'm handling it. Ive done so much to where I couldn't tell you where i was or what i was doing that's not fun.

Unfortunately I don't trust anyone enough now to get any.

Last i saw was blue i highly doubt it was mdma probably rc

I should get some test kits


----------



## throwdo (Jan 22, 2017)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> Depends, my tolerance is up and down. I don't eat it i snort it. If i eat it i get way to fucked my fast metabolism processes it way to quick.
> 
> Usually the first night .2g-.5g over the night then if its the 3rd day anywhere from a gram or 2 during that time but it also depends on the way I'm handling it. Ive done so much to where I couldn't tell you where i was or what i was doing that's not fun.
> 
> ...


Im going to invest in some never heard of it being blue


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Jan 22, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Im going to invest in some never heard of it being blue


Ive seen it completely white around here, always a soft or dark brown tint.
I ve always found the stuff that tastes like black liquorice to be the most pleasant and laid back


----------



## throwdo (Jan 22, 2017)

Yea


DrUgZrBaD said:


> Ive seen it completely white around here, always a soft or dark brown tint.
> I ve always found the stuff that tastes like black liquorice to be the most pleasant and laid back


The stuff i get is light taned do brown chunky looking


----------



## throwdo (Jan 22, 2017)

That blue stuff did you try it ? Bet that was a rc


----------



## throwdo (Jan 22, 2017)

I may buy a gram soon all proably try to space it out a bit maybe eat a 150 to 300 mg a night so i can use it maybe 4 times


----------



## throwdo (Jan 22, 2017)

Im buy myself so proably wont eat as much


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Jan 22, 2017)

throwdo said:


> That blue stuff did you try it ? Bet that was a rc


No if I don't trust it I don't touch it.



throwdo said:


> I may buy a gram soon all proably try to space it out a bit maybe eat a 150 to 300 mg a night so i can use it maybe 4 times


I usually like to get around 4-5 at a time that way it lasts a long time 

Then its a treat every now and then


----------



## throwdo (Jan 22, 2017)

Yea maybe i should buy more than a g


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Jan 22, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yea maybe i should buy more than a g


If its good I wouldn't hesitate


----------



## throwdo (Jan 22, 2017)

Yea money is tight right now


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Jan 22, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yea money is tight right now


Sell your soul, or if that's too much your tv


----------



## throwdo (Jan 22, 2017)

All get some when time is right def aint now


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Jan 22, 2017)

throwdo said:


> All get some when time is right def aint now


Best way to do it


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 22, 2017)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> Sell your soul, or if that's too much your tv








*Where do I sign uP^? #purson*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 23, 2017)

Tha


HeatlessBBQ said:


>


That is a groovy frog gunna have to check that out when trippen


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 23, 2017)

Interactive !!!!! ^


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 24, 2017)

Was gunna drop a hit but i got to much on the mind


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 25, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Was gunna drop a hit but i got to much on the mind


It's good to take breaks.

What about MICRO MICRO doses?

Im talking 5-10 micrograms.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 25, 2017)

I may eat a tab after work its been a week bet id trip good


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 25, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I may eat a tab after work its been a week bet id trip good


Not asking about tripping , homie.
asking about micro dosing. Have YOu ever eaten 5 micrograms ? @throwdo


----------



## throwdo (Jan 25, 2017)

Not shure if iv had that small of a dose id have to cut off very small peice


----------



## throwdo (Jan 25, 2017)

Dont no if body would reconize the L


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 25, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Not shure if iv had that small of a dose id have to cut off very small peice


Why don't You try it?
That is called microdosing.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 25, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Dont no if body would reconize the L


Pretty sure it will... hahahah


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 25, 2017)

im getting 150mg of mdma in like 9 days


----------



## throwdo (Jan 25, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> im getting 150mg of mdma in like 9 days


Thats one dose youl fill it but i would of bought a bit more if i were you


----------



## throwdo (Jan 25, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Why don't You try it?
> That is called microdosing.


I wonder if i could work on micro dosing


----------



## throwdo (Jan 25, 2017)

I dreamed that i drunk mushroom tea last night guess all the studing and talk of them is bringing it out


----------



## throwdo (Jan 25, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> im getting 150mg of mdma in like 9 days


I can get a few grams for a hundred and something wonder how long it will last me


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 25, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Thats one dose youl fill it but i would of bought a bit more if i were you


nah thats only 50 mg off from 200mg its gonna be a good roll that shit is intense as fuck to me anyways im used to the smooth come up of lsd


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 25, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I can get a few grams for a hundred and something wonder how long it will last me


you can get molly for 15 a g on the internet from europe lol


----------



## throwdo (Jan 25, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> you can get molly for 15 a g on the internet from europe lol


Thats cool i dont like buying from overseas takes to long and customs get yea sometimes


----------



## throwdo (Jan 25, 2017)

I havent rolled in a long time id like to buy test kits first i dont want poison


----------



## throwdo (Jan 25, 2017)

Think all get a marquie and eldrich test to start with hope i did not butcher the spelling to bad


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 25, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> im getting 150mg of mdma in like 9 days


Very nice.
Are You dosing it by itself or are You mxing some shrooms or lsd with it ?! 



throwdo said:


> I wonder if i could work on micro dosing


Of course You can.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 25, 2017)

Yo


HeatlessBBQ said:


> Very nice.
> Are You dosing it by itself or are You mxing some shrooms or lsd with it ?!
> 
> Of course You can.


Youv mixed shrooms with mdma i bet that was a bit wild id like to hear about that experience ? 

And ill work on the micro dosing i wonder how many peices i can get out a hit


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 25, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yo
> 
> Youv mixed shrooms with mdma i bet that was a bit wild id like to hear about that experience ?
> 
> And ill work on the micro dosing i wonder how many peices i can get out a hit


If I were You . I would cut ONE dose, into 3 strips. then cut each strip into 4. so You have 12 pieces. then after You have those 1/12 of a dose, cut those pieces into halves, and You got one microdose there.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 25, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Very nice.
> Are You dosing it by itself or are You mxing some shrooms or lsd with it ?!
> 
> Of course You can.


nah but i would, what dose do you recommend with lsd + mdma combo? and what does it feel like? thats the most important question haha


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 25, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yo
> 
> Youv mixed shrooms with mdma i bet that was a bit wild id like to hear about that experience ?
> 
> And ill work on the micro dosing i wonder how many peices i can get out a hit


have u ever took 200ug at once?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 25, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> nah but i would, what dose do you recommend with lsd + mdma combo? and what does it feel like? thats the most important question haha


BBQ says to take the lucy first and right after peak take the mdma hell proably chime in on dosage


----------



## throwdo (Jan 25, 2017)

Yea thats proably the most i took then redosed later


----------



## throwdo (Jan 25, 2017)

Iv took two at once so maybe more but alot of times there not as high as many mics as said


----------



## throwdo (Jan 25, 2017)

All try two at once with what i got will put me at 300 aug and i belive these are dosed right


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 25, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Iv took two at once so maybe more but alot of times there not as high as many mics as said


i took suposedly 160 ug one time that felt like 400ug i took a while before that


----------



## throwdo (Jan 25, 2017)

I had some mighty mouse that were 125 aug and my friend v said they were strongest he ever tried we triped balls of one hit different high then the needlepoint i got


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 25, 2017)

mdma and lsd would be insane i bet lol, i highly recommend smoking a joint on the peak of mdma it'll blow you're mind


----------



## throwdo (Jan 25, 2017)

I


Mr. Bongwater said:


> mdma and lsd would be insane i bet lol, i highly recommend smoking a joint on the peak of mdma it'll blow you're mind


I may candy flip soon


----------



## throwdo (Jan 25, 2017)

Just took a hit its been 30 minutes all be off soon 150 aug blast off


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 25, 2017)

i wish i could roll right now and have a good fry lol


----------



## throwdo (Jan 25, 2017)

Just lucy tonight im def coming up its been a hour its getting hard to write


----------



## throwdo (Jan 25, 2017)

Getting used to this L i no what to expect it is very nice


----------



## throwdo (Jan 25, 2017)

Peaking my ass off


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 25, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Peaking my ass off


----------



## throwdo (Jan 25, 2017)

That w


Mr. Bongwater said:


>


That was good what else ya got bro


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 25, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Peaking my ass off


relax and enjoy


----------



## throwdo (Jan 25, 2017)

Coming on hard as hell


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 25, 2017)

throwdo said:


> That w
> 
> That was good what else ya got bro


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 25, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Coming on hard as hell


you're okay enjoy bro try going outside its amazing


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 25, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> nah but i would, what dose do you recommend with lsd + mdma combo? and what does it feel like? thats the most important question haha


I recommend eating 1 hit of LSD.... Peak for a few hours, then eat 150 mgs of mdma.

It feels like pure euphoria , bliss mixed with an amazing 4-6 hour light show.



Mr. Bongwater said:


> i wish i could roll right now and have a good fry lol


All in due time.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 25, 2017)

can you imagine a private reserve outside where we can all trip balls and not have to worry about anybody else seeing us act strange? lol


----------



## throwdo (Jan 25, 2017)

Just got past peak it is strong lucy


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 25, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Just got past peak it is strong lucy


haha, tripping balls are ya? describe the visuals you're having


----------



## throwdo (Jan 25, 2017)

Ate peppermint had to spit out


----------



## throwdo (Jan 25, 2017)

Watching that show weeds it like not making since


----------



## throwdo (Jan 25, 2017)

Like a video game


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 25, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Watching that show weeds it like not making since


try watching cheech and chong up in smoke


----------



## throwdo (Jan 25, 2017)

It let me no tonight iv had enough


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 25, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Like a video game


haha how so?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 25, 2017)

i wish i had some


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 25, 2017)

throwdo said:


> It let me no tonight iv had enough


try lying down and relaxing to those songs i posted, did you try going outside?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 25, 2017)

It was all rewinding itself


----------



## throwdo (Jan 25, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> try lying down and relaxing to those songs i posted, did you try going outside?


Yea


----------



## throwdo (Jan 25, 2017)

Took shower if you could call it that


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 25, 2017)

throwdo said:


> It was all rewinding itself


you probually pushed something on the video player that made it rewind lol


----------



## throwdo (Jan 25, 2017)

Think i have to much on my plate


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 25, 2017)

@throwdo


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 25, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Think i have to much on my plate


how much did u take? don't think that way, enjoy it


----------



## throwdo (Jan 25, 2017)

Just that one. about to have eggs cherizo potato and beans ha ha


----------



## throwdo (Jan 25, 2017)

Work is stressing me


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 25, 2017)

good luck eating on a head full of acid haha


----------



## throwdo (Jan 25, 2017)

Made it right when i took hit that way id have food got to throw tortillas in oven


----------



## throwdo (Jan 25, 2017)

Better wate a bit but yea my trip was rough think because of work


----------



## throwdo (Jan 25, 2017)

Made my food cant eat it though


----------



## throwdo (Jan 25, 2017)

The visuals were the best tonight


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 25, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Work is stressing me


you'll feel sober once 12 hrs is up


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 25, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Made my food cant eat it though


told ya haha


throwdo said:


> The visuals were the best tonight


yea when u microdose 100 ug you're only dipping you're toes in the water


----------



## throwdo (Jan 25, 2017)

Very strong lucy indeed


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 25, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Very strong lucy indeed


look at you're arms and tell me what you see haha


----------



## throwdo (Jan 25, 2017)

Ahhaa im pass that bro still have crazy visuals ate a taco chatting with a riu friend


----------



## throwdo (Jan 25, 2017)

Burrito dont taste to great are does it


----------



## throwdo (Jan 25, 2017)

Think i ready for some mdma its been awhile to long really over a year


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 26, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Think i ready for some mdma its been awhile to long really over a year


me and you should roll the same day lol


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> me and you should roll the same day lol


Sounds like a plan thing is i dont get paid for another week id like to though


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

About lucyed out ha ha


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 26, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Sounds like a plan thing is i dont get paid for another week id like to though


i dont get my mdma until a week


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

Thought visuals were done they came back after i ate , it reminds me of in the rundown when they ate the fruit thats what all the faces look like


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

The face morphing is completly crazy


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i dont get my mdma until a week


All let yea no im behind only been back at work a week its been rough for me i got ptsd so its a battle


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

Atleast i havent had alcohol in almost 3 months on 8th


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 26, 2017)

throwdo said:


> All let yea no im behind only been back at work a week its been rough for me i got ptsd so its a battle


mdma is excellent for ptsd


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


>


You got me with that wtf haaaas


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

That was so cool man


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 26, 2017)

throwdo said:


> You got me with that wtf haaaas


don't worry its a video thats moving anyways


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

Glad you hung out tonight bro


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

It freaked me out i was so surprised it caught me off gard


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 26, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Glad you hung out tonight bro


i like helping ppl with they're psychedelic experiences , i hope u guys are around in the chat when i do the mdma


throwdo said:


> It freaked me out i was so surprised it caught me off gard


lol im gonna try looking at the same pic next time i trip on lsd


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 26, 2017)

im on a mission to spread psychedelics


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jan 26, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i like helping ppl with they're psychedelic experiences , i hope u guys are around in the chat when i do the mdma
> 
> lol im gonna try looking at the same pic next time i trip on lsd


Is it pure? Just make sure to not over do it i took huge quantitys of ex every weekend for awhile and it really fucked me off for awhile.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jan 26, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> im on a mission to spread psychedelics


Yeah, coming from the guy who said theyd drive you insane.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

Ha


Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah, coming from the guy who said theyd drive you insane.


Ha ha riu love


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 26, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Is it pure? Just make sure to not over do it i took huge quantitys of ex every weekend for awhile and it really fucked me off for awhile.


well somebody said it tested good so i imagine its pure, i think the states is a lot worse for that cause theres 10 times as many ppl who do molly, haven't done it in a month since i did 2 pretty high doses in a week so i should be good health wise


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 26, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah, coming from the guy who said theyd drive you insane.


they drive you insane when you take it way too much


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> well somebody said it tested good so i imagine its pure, i think the states is a lot worse for that cause theres 10 times as many ppl who do molly, haven't done it in a month since i did 2 pretty high doses in a week so i should be good health wise


Should be tested iv got bad stuff and i regret it i was almost dead


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jan 26, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> they drive you insane when you take it way too much


If you dont have the experience in psychodelics and take a large dose they're dangerous. Me @mikek420 can eat hallucinogens like candy. But we have the experience.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jan 26, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Should be tested iv got bad stuff and i regret it i was almost dead


Yeah ive had mdma looked like rock candy but the second time was yellow powder made me puke. Probly bathsalts.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> they drive you insane when you take it way too much


Yea def moderate it


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

Hey


Drowning-Man said:


> If you dont have the experience in psychodelics and take a large dose they're dangerous. Me @mikek420 can eat hallucinogens like candy. But we have the experience.


Hey how old are ya bro


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah ive had mdma looked like rock candy but the second time was yellow powder made me puke. Probly bathsalts.


Iv got a perrty solid connect its pricey but worth it im gunna buy a few gs for personal


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

Just wondering how long youv been taking sics ?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 26, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah ive had mdma looked like rock candy but the second time was yellow powder made me puke. Probly bathsalts.


yea if it isn't rock you should stay away from it lol


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah ive had mdma looked like rock candy but the second time was yellow powder made me puke. Probly bathsalts.


The stuff i get is dark brown moonrocks the new batch was lighter in color


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 26, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Iv got a perrty solid connect its pricey but worth it im gunna buy a few gs for personal


why do you need a few g's ? whats wrong with buying like 0.5 lol


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jan 26, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Just wondering how long youv been taking sics ?


Im 29. Ive been taking drugs since 13 psychs since 15 but since i extracted dmt a few years back ive rampt it up. Its become more religiouse.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jan 26, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> why do you need a few g's ? whats wrong with buying like 0.5 lol


A good strong dose is 250mg- 300mg


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 26, 2017)

if the dealers feel the need to crush the mdma theres something shady being put in it


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 26, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> A good strong dose is 250mg- 300mg


200mg is plenty strong enough


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jan 26, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> if the dealers feel the need to crush the molly theres something shady being put in it


Yeah i wouldnt even buy if i didnt have a test kit and it was a powder. If you plan on buying all the time or large quantitys id buy a kit like $20 online


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

S


Drowning-Man said:


> Im 29. Ive been taking drugs since 13 psychs since 15 but since i extracted dmt a few years back ive rampt it up. Its become more religiouse.


Still havent tried deems but im going to


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

Bunk leaks


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 26, 2017)

i had brown crushed mdma that i think was cut with something shady, the good mdma i had never had a hangover just a nice after glow and didnt feel tweeked out


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

There android app is garbage


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jan 26, 2017)

throwdo said:


> S
> 
> Still havent tried deems but im going to


Well as soon as i have the funds the elves just might drop some in your lap


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i had brown crushed mdma that i think was cut with something shady, the good mdma i had never had a hangover just a nice after glow and didnt feel tweeked out


Like a pillow


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 26, 2017)

liquor and ganja is calling my name, got the feeling drinking 4 days a week isnt so normal


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

Th


Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 3885364 View attachment 3885365 View attachment 3885366


That damn eye is evreywere


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 26, 2017)

what about good ol heroin?


----------



## ovo (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

Som


ovo said:


> View attachment 3885367


Someone is ready for apocalypse


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

Member berries


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 26, 2017)

ovo said:


> View attachment 3885367


those look tasty as can be


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 26, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah ive had mdma looked like rock candy but the second time was yellow powder made me puke. Probly bathsalts.


sounds like 3-mmc lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 26, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


>


i'd love to go in that room on 400ug hahaha


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

Wo


HeatlessBBQ said:


>


Wow BBQ you are truly gifted when it come to finding art plus rep appreciate the time it takes truly bro


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> sounds like 3-mmc lol


What is that never seen it looks like bathsalts ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 26, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


>


woah defintilly got to look at that on acid


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 26, 2017)

throwdo said:


> What is that never seen it looks like bathsalts ?


its 3-mmc


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 26, 2017)

just wasted bongwater thats always fun, talk about stank


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

Not familiar with it lace me up is it a rc


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 26, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Not familiar with it lace me up is it a rc


yes, its what i think drowning got sold as mdma


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 26, 2017)

*click ^*
*to*
*zoom in ^*


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> yes, its what i think drowning got sold as mdma


Drowning is he a member here ?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 26, 2017)

gonna bookmark these for later lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 26, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Drowning is he a member here ?


you just replied to him , drowning-man, damn u still high af lol wish i had some


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

Ha ha wtf yea i am alittle


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

They dont call me throwdo for nothen im throwed


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

Lord of the rings frodo went throwdo


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jan 26, 2017)

Na not like that. Since ive taken ex over 300 times i can tell you it was real


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 26, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Na not like that. Since ive taken ex over 300 times i can tell you it was real


i was talking about the weird yellow shit u said was fake and made u sick

did u get off that meth? worse drug on the planet


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

Meth is bad mkay really is i know iv seen it the aftermath one of my broes had heart attack 29 he still alive though up to no good fill bad for him hes out there bad


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 26, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Meth is bad mkay really is i know iv seen it the aftermath one of my broes had heart attack 29 he still alive though up to no good fill bad for him hes out there bad


by coincidence drowning is 29 and smokes meth lol


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

All he does is cheat lie and still


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> by coincidence drowning is 29 and smokes meth lol


Not really funny man just saying


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 26, 2017)

lol


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

Riu lost alot of vets to meth its sad


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 26, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Riu lost alot of vets to meth its sad


vets should use mdma and weed


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jan 26, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Not really funny man just saying


Yeah you stole the words outa my mouth.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jan 26, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> vets should use mdma and weed


Vets shouldnt use drugs.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jan 26, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i was talking about the weird yellow shit u said was fake and made u sick
> 
> did u get off that meth? worse drug on the planet


Mostly. But says the "lets get heroin"guy.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

Very sad very


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

I dont condone meth use


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jan 26, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I dont condone meth use


Neither do i lol


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

My budy and his dope whore are writing spells and shit they have lost it


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

Alcohol l and xanax are my worst problems


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jan 26, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Alcohol l and xanax are my worst problems


Yeah funny all the drugs i did before 21 never got in trouble. I turn 21 all of a sudden between 21-24 was arrested more then a dozen times. Stopped drinking i stopped getting arrested. But the damage is done my record and DL is fucked.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

It


Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah funny all the drugs i did before 21 never got in trouble. I turn 21 all of a sudden between 21-24 was arrested more then a dozen times. Stopped drinking i stopped getting arrested. But the damage is done my record and DL is fucked.


 Takes 5 sec to get 10 years


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jan 26, 2017)

throwdo said:


> It
> 
> Takes 5 sec to get 10 years


Or falling off your moped and breaking your leg in a parking lot to get a $3,000 levy against yer licence. And a mistameter mj charge to get a required 20hr class that cost $500 added to it as well ;( dont mess with Texas right?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

Yea texas laws are rough


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

Dreading going to work


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

Just got in from work wasent to terrible


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 26, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Just got in from work wasent to terrible


Hye me too. Not too bad at all.


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Jan 26, 2017)

throwdo said:


> It
> 
> Takes 5 sec to get 10 years


And that's why I'm glad I don't live in the states....

I know people who have been caught numerous times, sometimes within days of each other.


The max they've spent in prison is less than 1.5 years....which Ive been told sucks cause it's provincial time.

You get 2 years less a day + you get to go to club fed they have cable and video games


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Hye me too. Not too bad at all.


Its pays the bills might evan treat myself to some mdma can get a g for 60 $ i can probably get 4 or 5 rolls out of that


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

It will be a treat havent done any for year are more


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 27, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Its pays the bills might evan treat myself to some mdma can get a g for 60 $ i can probably get 4 or 5 rolls out of that


60 for a g is a really good deal


----------



## throwdo (Jan 27, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> 60 for a g is a really good deal


Yea sometimes its a little more exspensive so yea i probably jump on it


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 27, 2017)

drugs are fun, kids should invest in they're local scumbag like we did, fuck vaping and sports whats wrong this new generation they want a future


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 27, 2017)

this blow and booze is nice even though it has a toxic reaction can't be lucky enough for it to kill me though lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Jan 27, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> this blow and booze is nice even though it has a toxic reaction can't be lucky enough for it to kill me though lol


..... everything these days isn't good for you, everything that come out of California causes cancer apparently


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 27, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> drugs are fun, kids should invest in they're local scumbag like we did, fuck vaping and sports whats wrong this new generation they want a future








You what the difference between a child and a kid , is right ?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 27, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> You what the difference between a child and a kid , is right ?


whats that supposed to be?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 27, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> whats that supposed to be?








*A goat ▽*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 27, 2017)

so again, @Mr. Bongwater , do You the difference between a *'kid'* ▽ and a *'child'△* ?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 27, 2017)

yes


----------



## throwdo (Jan 27, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> so again, @Mr. Bongwater , do You the difference between a *'kid'* ▽ and a *'child'△* ?


What


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 27, 2017)

throwdo said:


> What


idk lol


----------



## throwdo (Jan 27, 2017)

Just got in from work


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 27, 2017)

aint nothing like firing up a fatty right after work


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 27, 2017)

throwdo said:


> What


@throwdo , meant to say "do You *KNOW* the difference between a *'kid'* ▽ and a *'child'△* ?


Mr. Bongwater said:


> idk lol








*a sheep is a child.....a goat is a kid.*

You all realize that *the rapture* is near, right ?

or do You really think Trump is gunna continue leading Us ? . . .


----------



## throwdo (Jan 27, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> *a sheep is a child.....a goat is a kid.*
> 
> You all realize that *the rapture* is near, right ?
> 
> or do You really think Trump is gunna continue leading Us ? . . .


Think world war 3 is near


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 27, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Think world war 3 is near


*of course it is....*
*want to avoid it?*

Accept Jesus Christ as Your Lord and Savior. <--------


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 27, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> aint nothing like firing up a fatty right after work


Straight up !!!! espeically if YOur bud is flushed correctly and not sprayed with COLORADO PESTICIDES !!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 28, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Straight up !!!! espeically if YOur bud is flushed correctly and not sprayed with COLORADO PESTICIDES !!!!!!


im gonna go there one day  we should trip


----------



## throwdo (Jan 28, 2017)

Colorodo is alright was thinking about moving there


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 28, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Colorodo is alright was thinking about moving there


so many people have moved here....very liberal living life style...


----------



## throwdo (Jan 28, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> so many people have moved here....very liberal living life style...


Just worried about finding work when i get there i want to be able to grow legal for once


----------



## Al Kaloid (Jan 28, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> so again, @Mr. Bongwater , do You the difference between a *'kid'* ▽ and a *'child'△* ?


That was explained in Alice's Restaurant Massacree.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 28, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Just worried about finding work when i get there i want to be able to grow legal for once


then do it. lol


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 28, 2017)

Al Kaloid said:


> That was explained in Alice's Restaurant Massacree.


got a link ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 28, 2017)

Y


HeatlessBBQ said:


> then do it. lol


Dont got alot of money whats a good county to live in as far as work goes ?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 28, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Y
> 
> Dont got alot of money whats a good county to live in as far as work goes ?


america lol


----------



## throwdo (Jan 28, 2017)

In colo


Mr. Bongwater said:


> america lol


In colorado


----------



## throwdo (Jan 28, 2017)

Trying ti grow legeal thats not everywhere in america


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 28, 2017)

oh you said "county" that word don't even exist in the canadian vocab lol


----------



## throwdo (Jan 28, 2017)

O


Mr. Bongwater said:


> oh you said "county" that word don't even exist in the canadian vocab lol


Oh yall have regions ? Hl


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 29, 2017)

i guess im not as paranoid as i thought


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 29, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i guess im not as paranoid as i thought


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 29, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> got a link ?


----------



## Al Kaloid (Jan 29, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> got a link ?


It's long, but worth the time. I recommend a listen every Thanksgiving.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 30, 2017)

@throwdo , long time no talk !!! How is life going ?!?!?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 30, 2017)

J


HeatlessBBQ said:


> @throwdo , long time no talk !!! How is life going ?!?!?


Just trying to deal with work hard for me not a people person , contemplateting colorado hard just trying to figure out how much money i need for move , just hanging in there day buy day


----------



## Al Kaloid (Jan 30, 2017)

Colorado is a lousy place to live. Unless you like sunlight, beautiful scenery and a mellow weed scene.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 30, 2017)

UOTE="Al Kaloid, post: 13340314, member: 955994"]Colorado is a lousy place to live. Unless you like sunlight, beautiful scenery and a mellow weed scene.[/QUOTE]

Guess i need to get there asap


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 30, 2017)

throwdo said:


> J
> 
> Just trying to deal with work hard for me not a people person , contemplateting colorado hard just trying to figure out how much money i need for move , just hanging in there day buy day


YOU are not a people person? Interesting ... What makes You say that, @throwdo ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 30, 2017)

Guess i fill anxiety around people proably my ptsd has alot to do with it i always think people are talking about me guess im half scitso


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 31, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Guess i fill anxiety around people proably my ptsd has alot to do with it i always think people are talking about me guess im half scitso


I dont believe You are scitso. 
I think You are a very kind, approachable, good dude.
May I ask why You have ptsd ? If too personal, I understand.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 31, 2017)

Well i was on way to prison setting in county already stressed out then found my cousin in news papper dead he was shot just a bunch of stuff piled on at once boiled me over


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 31, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Well i was on way to prison setting in county already stressed out then found my cousin in news papper dead he was shot just a bunch of stuff piled on at once boiled me over


I just PMed. You, @throwdo


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 31, 2017)

i swear my serotonin is finally back to normal today, i feel great


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 31, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i swear my serotonin is finally back to normal today, i feel great








LOL 1 ! 1
Good ol' mdma. Got any LSD to counter act those effects ? in _microdoses [20augs]_
What is in Your baggie Today, @Mr. Bongwater ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 31, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i swear my serotonin is finally back to normal today, i feel great


When you roll i missed it damn i wanted to roll with you


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 31, 2017)

throwdo said:


> When you roll i missed it damn i wanted to roll with you


no i never got that yet im talking about my sertonin is back to normal from taking mdma twice over a month ago


----------



## throwdo (Jan 31, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> no i never got that yet im talking about my sertonin is back to normal from taking mdma twice over a month ago


Oh dident no you rolled a couple of times did you have a blast ? Makes me want to roll so bad


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 31, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Oh dident no you rolled a couple of times did you have a blast ? Makes me want to roll so bad


yea man the first time i did it it blew the head right off me, i was moving in slow motion and had trouble talking lollol, smoking a joint on it and listening to techno music blew my already blown mind lol its some amazing shit


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 31, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> LOL 1 ! 1
> Good ol' mdma. Got any LSD to counter act those effects ? in _microdoses [20augs]_
> What is in Your baggie Today, @Mr. Bongwater ?


nah not gonna have any lsd to go with that mdma im getting but i will try that combo one day, all i got today is one joint but thats ok cause i feel great


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 31, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> no i never got that yet im talking about my sertonin is back to normal from taking mdma twice over a month ago


Whoa.... This is profound.
~~~~~~~*Noted~~~~~~~*



Mr. Bongwater said:


> nah not gonna have any lsd to go with that mdma im getting but i will try that combo one day, all i got today is one joint but thats ok cause i feel great


Yay for feeling "great" 

What kind of herb strain is within the joint You got ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 31, 2017)

I love smoking good erb


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 31, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Whoa.... This is profound.
> ~~~~~~~*Noted~~~~~~~*
> 
> Yay for feeling "great"
> ...


no idea but its some good ol dank for 7$ usa a g


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 31, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I love smoking good erb


Do You enjoy sativa or indica more ? or do You find them both awesome ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 31, 2017)

I like indica a bit more but if i can get strains like strawberry cough are cali mist tivas with nice calm effects then yea i love em dont like strains that give me anxiety i plan on creating my own strains soon iv been researching them for awhile so i kinda no what terpens the plants have gunna create some good stuff in future


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 31, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I like indica a bit more but if i can get strains like strawberry cough are cali mist tivas with nice calm effects then yea i love em dont like strains that give me anxiety i plan on creating my own strains soon iv been researching them for awhile so i kinda no what terpens the plants have gunna create some good stuff in future


Have You been hearing about CBD oil? Got some homies who extract their own.
It looks like molly almost. He says it takes all the pain away.
but yeah... it literally looks like He is dabbing molly, pure cdb extract.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 31, 2017)

i don't think i've ever tried satvia in my entire life probually tried a few satvia dominant strains tho, nobody uses names on weed here or say its satvia/indica , unless its medical marijuana


----------



## throwdo (Jan 31, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Have You been hearing about CBD oil? Got some homies who extract their own.
> It looks like molly almost. He says it takes all the pain away.
> but yeah... it literally looks like He is dabbing molly, pure cdb extract.


No i havent maybe i should gro some cbd strains with my regular arsenal


----------



## throwdo (Jan 31, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i don't think i've ever tried satvia in my entire life probually tried a few satvia dominant strains tho, nobody uses names on weed here or say its satvia/indica , unless its medical marijuana


I grew up on mexico border so got to trt alot of landrace sativas back then


----------



## throwdo (Jan 31, 2017)

I grew a western winds it was from sagmartha straight tivia


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 31, 2017)

i love high cbd strains i need to get myself some


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 31, 2017)

@HeatlessBBQ how strong is 150 mg of mdma gonna be? would that be enough to make me depressed and shit again afterwards?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 31, 2017)

i need some heroin


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 31, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> @HeatlessBBQ how strong is 150 mg of mdma gonna be? would that be enough to make me depressed and shit again afterwards?


To be 100% honest with You, @Mr. Bongwater ... Yes... unfortunately.

MDMA is an EXTREMELY potent substance.

------>That is why I enjoy LSD so much. <-------
LSD is less neurotoxic than MDMA


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 31, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> To be 100% honest with You, @Mr. Bongwater ... Yes... unfortunately.
> 
> MDMA is an EXTREMELY potent substance.
> 
> ------>That is why I enjoy LSD so much. <-------


how long?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 31, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> how long?


The same time that You have reported, give or take, depending on person, their diet/health, 
*and dosage*


----------



## throwdo (Jan 31, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> The same time that You have reported, give or take, depending on person, their diet/health,
> *and dosage*


It normally takes a week to start filling normal to me


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 31, 2017)

@Mr. Bongwater , these side effects You want to get rid of can be reduced with 5-htp.
You can go to any local grocery store / farmer market and look for *5-HTP.

5-HTP is a health vitamin that helps restore serotonin uptake.*
It is great to be used with MDMA to help restore happy, normal serotonin levels.

*Warning*, 5-HTP will not make One roll harder when they are on MDMA


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 1, 2017)

Im not kidding @Mr. Bongwater ... 
5-HTP is exatly what You are looking for to get rid of Your long, strung out, molly, MDMA hang overs.


----------



## throwdo (Feb 1, 2017)

I


HeatlessBBQ said:


> Im not kidding @Mr. Bongwater ...
> 5-HTP is exatly what You are looking for to get rid of Your long, strung out, molly, MDMA hang overs.


Is that a vitamin


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 1, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I
> 
> Is that a vitamin


yes


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 1, 2017)

i found a great guide how to make mdma as easy as possible on you're body
http://www.rollsafe.org/


----------



## throwdo (Feb 1, 2017)

Proably roll soon not shure money is tight right now


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 2, 2017)

money sucks . . .


----------



## throwdo (Feb 2, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> money sucks . . .


Yea its such a pain in ass making it to fuck my job


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 2, 2017)

this song sounds SO GOOD on LSD


----------



## throwdo (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Feb 2, 2017)

225 mg TELSA getting marquee test tomorrow need to make sure its legit


----------



## throwdo (Feb 2, 2017)

Bongwater when we rolling


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 2, 2017)

throwdo said:


> 225 mg TELSA getting marquee test tomorrow need to make sure its legit


awesome bro i should definitely have mine tomorrow, you down for rolling at the same time tomorrow night?


----------



## throwdo (Feb 2, 2017)

Be better for me sunday night i got monday off


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 2, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Be better for me sunday night i got monday off


you'll feel perfectly fine the next morning bro just make sure u drink water and don't drink any alchol and you'll just have a amazing afterglow the next day, i took 200mg with a nice bit of water and the next day i felt perfectly sober just in a really good anxiety free happy mood


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 2, 2017)

pray for my hppd lol


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 2, 2017)

throwdo said:


> 225 mg TELSA getting marquee test tomorrow need to make sure its legit


can you take pics of results please ?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 2, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> can you take pics of results please ?


u wanna roll with us heatless?


----------



## throwdo (Feb 2, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> can you take pics of results please ?


Yea i will not going to take it if it comes back negative


----------



## throwdo (Feb 2, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> u wanna roll with us heatless?


Yea bbq roll with us


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 2, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yea bbq roll with us


I don't got anymore . lol


----------



## throwdo (Feb 2, 2017)

That sucks was thinking about grabbing a gram of molly soon


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 2, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yea i will not going to take it if it comes back negative


i seriously doubt a pill is gonna have anything fucked in it most likely cut with caffeine or amphetamine, no biggie most pills are


----------



## throwdo (Feb 2, 2017)

Yea i dont like meth though that shits gross i hope the test show what adultrents are in it someones letting me borrow a marquee test hope it shows the cut


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 2, 2017)

throwdo said:


> That sucks was thinking about grabbing a gram of molly soon


you definitely need to test that before u buy it could be 100% bathsalts lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 2, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yea i dont like meth though that shits gross i hope the test show what adultrents are in it someones letting me borrow a marquee test hope it shows the cut


i think the last molly i bought had meth in it for sure felt different then the good stuff i tried before that right tweeked out feeling fucking scumbags poisoning ppl im gonna go sell pure stuf to dealers and tell them to smarten up


----------



## throwdo (Feb 2, 2017)

The stuff iv been getting evreybody loves it said it was the best theyv got


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 2, 2017)

4 days without alchol, that doesn't happen often i fucking love my alchol i estimate i've had like 150 drinks since christmas lol, had a drinkin problem since i was 15


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 2, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yea i dont like meth though that shits gross i hope the test show what adultrents are in it someones letting me borrow a marquee test hope it shows the cut


pretty sure marquis do not show the cut.

they just show you if mdma if in the pill.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 2, 2017)

just pop dat shit lol bit of oral meth aint nuttin to worry about


----------



## throwdo (Feb 2, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> pretty sure marquis do not show the cut.
> 
> they just show you if mdma if in the pill.


Well if it turns right should i take ?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 2, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Well if it turns right should i take ?


ye mon, lets roll tommrow night 9 colorado time its not like one pill with a bit of something wierd in it is gonna hurt u anyways which i seriously doubt it does, crystal molly is the sketchy shit


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 2, 2017)

i bet the art in the background of this video is crazy to look at on acid/shrooms, i need to try shrooms again someday the visuals are way better


----------



## throwdo (Feb 2, 2017)

Dude iv got sick as hell off bad pills please dont post stuff like that some kid might see that and take something bad just saying it dosent take much of a bad cut to fuck you off , i may take it tommorow night not sure yet got to work sunday


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 2, 2017)

love myself some lsd should of got that insted


----------



## throwdo (Feb 2, 2017)

Pills are often more dangrous cause there always cut with something


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 2, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Dude iv got sick as hell off bad pills please dont post stuff like that some kid might see that and take something bad just saying it dosent take much of a bad cut to fuck you off , i may take it tommorow night not sure yet got to work sunday


what do u think it was cut with?


----------



## throwdo (Feb 2, 2017)

Lsd is cleaner not as bad come down


----------



## throwdo (Feb 2, 2017)

No clue but iv had anxiety attacks since i was 18 because of it ruined my life in a way


----------



## throwdo (Feb 2, 2017)

Iv seen people get sick off pills a bunch over the years i had a batch once that had xos on pill sevreal people had to go to hospital


----------



## throwdo (Feb 2, 2017)

Its a drug in a pill no telling who made them its a risk forshure just want people to no not just to eat anything !


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 2, 2017)

throwdo said:


> No clue but iv had anxiety attacks since i was 18 because of it ruined my life in a way


well u said u took like 100 pills that definitely aint healthy man, 5 grams of shrooms fucked me up mentally i think im fine now tho


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 2, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Its a drug in a pill no telling who made them its a risk forshure just want people to no not just to eat anything !


yea true enough sounds like the states is 10 times worse for it


----------



## throwdo (Feb 2, 2017)

Not at once bro , one bad pill can kill you is what im saying i dont want a noob seeing your post and being like oh a little bit of meth who cares plus im more worried about pdma and other adultrents are you testing yours ? With a test kit


----------



## throwdo (Feb 2, 2017)

Dude i can easley press pills so any wahoo can about 10 years ago people were crushing xpills adding cut in houston and repressing them it caused alot of deaths


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 2, 2017)

pills dont even exsist here, i bought mine online its a cap with crystal in it and it dosen't look sketchy by any means and in the feedback people said they tested it and said it was good


----------



## throwdo (Feb 2, 2017)

Well still would test it if possible you might have different batch


----------



## throwdo (Feb 2, 2017)

Have you took it from that place before ?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 3, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Have you took it from that place before ?


its literately a ebay for drugs lol you need to download a annoymous browser to get access to it, but no never used this vendor before he has all good feedback though thats where all my lsd comes from god bless that website lol


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 3, 2017)

whats the point of pressing your own ecstasy pills when You could just eat the molly?
why add more shit ? lol

now if You are trying to sell them...that is a different story...
I wouldnt. lol


----------



## throwdo (Feb 3, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> whats the point of pressing your own ecstasy pills when You could just eat the molly?
> why add more shit ? lol
> 
> now if You are trying to sell them...that is a different story...
> ...


----------



## throwdo (Feb 3, 2017)

Read back bbq were talking about how dangerous pressed pills can be cause they can cut with dangreous stuff besides someone's got to sell them you told me yourself you liked pressed pills because the added cut sometimes just saying


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 3, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Read back bbq were talking about how dangerous pressed pills can be cause they can cut with dangreous stuff besides someone's got to sell them you told me yourself you liked pressed pills because the added cut sometimes just saying


I'll eat whatever is in front of Me, if I want....with or without a test kit.
but Im not gunna be pressing pills.

Talking about pressing pills ... not eating them.

One is poisoning the world... The other is poisoning Yourself.
*BIG difference.*


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 3, 2017)

im not getting mine until monday anyways never got it today


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 3, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> im not getting mine until monday anyways never got it today


Drug deals are so annoying...
It's like "wtf... can't i just get the friggin' stuff _right now_, ninja ? . . . fuck"


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 3, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I'll eat whatever is in front of Me, if I want....with or without a test kit.
> but Im not gunna be pressing pills.
> 
> Talking about pressing pills ... not eating them.
> ...


whats wrong with selling pure molly? unless u abuse it , it helps people its a love drug its therapeutic as hell, it definitely helped me get over trauma and relax, i've heard it helps fix relationships and heard of ppl quiting hard drugs because of it , too many retards are too stupid to control themselves when it comes to drugs


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 3, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Drug deals are so annoying...
> It's like "wtf... can't i just get the friggin' stuff _right now_, ninja ? . . . fuck"


well mine is coming in the mail actually, i hate cocaine dealers now thats fucking posion


----------



## throwdo (Feb 3, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Drug deals are so annoying...
> It's like "wtf... can't i just get the friggin' stuff _right now_, ninja ? . . . fuck"


Yea worst part i mean who wants to deal with it


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 3, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> whats wrong with selling pure molly? unless u abuse it , it helps people its a love drug its therapeutic as hell, it definitely helped me get over trauma and relax, i've heard it helps fix relationships and heard of ppl quiting hard drugs because of it , too many retards are too stupid to control themselves when it comes to drugs


MDMA or MDA is highly abused. and/or has the potential to...
I would not sell it for the very reason knowing that I could sell some molly to someone and they could get arrested or go to the hospital because THAT strong of a mind state...
I would not want to be able held responbible for selling that.
But that is just me and my opinion.

I'm all about educating people so they DONT end up in the hospital and/or arrested...
because I have seen it happen and WAS held responible. Learned the hard way....


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 3, 2017)

but selling molly > ecstasy is a more pure route...

if one is selling ecstasy, they are obviously only trying to make money;
*and/or poison people <-------------*


----------



## throwdo (Feb 3, 2017)

People need money i guess i sure have to pay for mine people dont give it to me wish they did ,i give people stuff all the time normally those people wont precipitate sad really


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 3, 2017)

throwdo said:


> People need money i guess i sure have to pay for mine people dont give it to me wish they did ,i give people stuff all the time normally those people wont precipitate sad really


You;re telling Me . . .


----------



## throwdo (Feb 3, 2017)

People are very greedy thats ong good trate i have im giving


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 3, 2017)

throwdo said:


> People are very greedy thats ong good trate i have im giving


it's good to give


----------



## throwdo (Feb 3, 2017)

Yea


HeatlessBBQ said:


> it's good to give


 Unfortunately i loose alot because of it


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 3, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yea
> 
> Unfortunately i loose alot because of it


If it makes You feel better... You are not the only one.


----------



## throwdo (Feb 3, 2017)

Im poor barley scraping buy


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Feb 3, 2017)

Yea 


HeatlessBBQ said:


>


Iv seen this one plus the one were he takes mdma intriguing


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 3, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> MDMA or MDA is highly abused. and/or has the potential to...
> I would not sell it for the very reason knowing that I could sell some molly to someone and they could get arrested or go to the hospital because THAT strong of a mind state...
> I would not want to be able held responbible for selling that.
> But that is just me and my opinion.
> ...


sounds like shitty american mdma cut with retarded shit lol, blame it on the fucking niggers


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 3, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> sounds like shitty american mdma cut with retarded shit lol, blame it on the fucking niggers


what the fuck, dude ? . . .


----------



## throwdo (Feb 3, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> what the fuck, dude ? . . .


That was just wack as hell why ?


----------



## throwdo (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Feb 3, 2017)

Tough to brake


----------



## throwdo (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 4, 2017)

throwdo said:


> View attachment 3892980


Looks like You got Yourself a MDMA + meth amphetamine pill.
That sounds fun !!!!!  lol


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 4, 2017)

more on the mdma side.
that pill looks like a REAL good time, mixed with some Lucy


----------



## throwdo (Feb 4, 2017)

Whats the verdict guys it lookes purplish black to me


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 4, 2017)

Orange Tesla are legit have found a couple in past year had some blue Samsung's not long ago


----------



## throwdo (Feb 4, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> more on the mdma side.
> that pill looks like a REAL good time, mixed with some Lucy


Cool maybe i should candy flip hop you enjoyed my pics maybe a noob will watch this and learn something


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 4, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Whats the verdict guys it lookes purplish black to me


It is most defs purplish black...
but I do see a slight bit of red.

Thinking You got a dank ecstasy pill cut with a wee bit of meth.
I would not worry about it . unelss You are totally against meth cut ecstasy pills.

*news flash*....ALMOST EVERY XTC PILL IS CUT WITH METH !!!!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 4, 2017)

@throwdo ... Let's just say....if I were You...
I would not be eating _that_ pill without lsd. lol


----------



## throwdo (Feb 4, 2017)

Yea it was kinda glassy shiney when broke up but it gots the specials like the pills i used to get


----------



## throwdo (Feb 4, 2017)

Yea its got a tap of red in it but mostly purplish black


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 4, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yea it was kinda glassy shiney when broke up but it gots the specials like the pills i used to get


how do You feel about the reagent test results , @throwdo ?


----------



## throwdo (Feb 4, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> @throwdo ... Let's just say....if I were You...
> I would not be eating _that_ pill without lsd. lol


Twisting my arm ha ha


----------



## throwdo (Feb 4, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> how do You feel about the reagent test results , @throwdo ?


Well i def say its got mdma in it but its got some cut in it kinda scetchy test to me im going to look for a higher dollar test cause id like to no the adulterants i have acess to those samsungs that afghanking was talking about and mdma


----------



## throwdo (Feb 4, 2017)

Taste a grain its still on my tounge kinda burning sensation is how id say it


----------



## throwdo (Feb 4, 2017)

And sadly i havent tried deems yet really would like to though iv been studing it for over a year now i think its time


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 4, 2017)

throwdo said:


> And sadly i havent tried deems yet really would like to though iv been studing it for over a year now i think its time


Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!    





throwdo said:


> Well i def say its got mdma in it but its got some cut in it kinda scetchy test to me im going to look for a higher dollar test cause id like to no the adulterants i have acess to those samsungs that afghanking was talking about and mdma


Yo. @throwdo . I PROMISE YOU.... That pill is safe.
It is obviously cut with _a little bit _of meth. I used to eat ecstasy all the time.
What are You worried about ? What _exactly_ it is cut with ? If You REALLY wanna know.. t a higher grade test kit sounds like a good route to take but Im pretty sure You will get results of meth and mdma. at least.
*I can almost 100% guarantee You that pill IS cut with meth amphetamine.
and lots of mdma

I would not throw it away if I were You @throwdo ... I used to eat ecstasy all the time that had a little bit of meth in them.*


----------



## throwdo (Feb 4, 2017)

No i mean for future test proably buy a 5 kit


----------



## throwdo (Feb 4, 2017)

Wasent pl


HeatlessBBQ said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No im keeping it cost money ha ha like 13 bucks not shure when all eat it


----------



## throwdo (Feb 4, 2017)

Iv a pills with all dif kinda cuts evan had a acid cut pill once it was weird i the keyboard on phone looked just like on acis


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 4, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Iv a pills with all dif kinda cuts evan had a acid cut pill once it was weird i the keyboard on phone looked just like on acis


when You eating that sucker @throwdo ?


----------



## throwdo (Feb 4, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> when You eating that sucker @throwdo ?


Not really sure honestly


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 4, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Not really sure honestly


Are You having second thoughts after testing it ?


----------



## throwdo (Feb 4, 2017)

No all be taking it just not shure when been working alot not the greatest time with it either


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 4, 2017)

throwdo said:


> No all be taking it just not shure when been working alot not the greatest time with it either


Yeah... I would _*not*_ roll and go to work...hahahaha
Now microdosing and going to work... That is a different story...
*Microdosing at work makes works a million times better, more positive and fun.*
*Im not kidding. *


----------



## throwdo (Feb 4, 2017)

I may try it sometime


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 4, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I may try it sometime


It seems every time You tried to microdosing in the boards here, 
You wind up tripping every time. lol hahahaha


----------



## throwdo (Feb 4, 2017)

P


HeatlessBBQ said:


> It seems every time You tried to microdosing in the boards here,
> You wind up tripping every time. lol hahahaha


Proably just to big of doses and maybe i redosed to soon aswell


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 4, 2017)

throwdo said:


> P
> 
> Proably just to big of doses and maybe i redosed to soon aswell


---------------> *Absolutely*. <----------------


----------



## throwdo (Feb 4, 2017)

BQQ do you like your job ?


----------



## throwdo (Feb 4, 2017)

BBQ


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 4, 2017)

throwdo said:


> BQQ do you like your job ?


I do My best to have the best attitude possible about My job.


----------



## throwdo (Feb 4, 2017)

Yea i guess if you can keep your mindset right the day will be better


----------



## throwdo (Feb 4, 2017)

Wonder what happened to bong water his last post was wack as hell


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 4, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Wonder what happened to bong water his last post was wack as hell


black gangs are the worse ppl in north america lets just leave it at that


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 4, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Yeah... I would _*not*_ roll and go to work...hahahaha


lol that would be hilarious


----------



## throwdo (Feb 4, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> black gangs are the worse ppl in north america lets just leave it at that


There is alot of hispanic gangs aswell honestly though if youv never seen it then you have no clue i def would not point it directly at black gangs


----------



## throwdo (Feb 4, 2017)

You get your capso yet bongwater ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 4, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol that would be hilarious


LMAO ahahahahahahaha. so much yes. hahahaha


----------



## throwdo (Feb 4, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> LMAO ahahahahahahaha. so much yes. hahahaha


That would not be good ha ha


----------



## throwdo (Feb 4, 2017)

Did you get your mdma cap bong ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 4, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Did you get your mdma cap bong ?


He said He wont be getting it til Tuesday, homie.


----------



## throwdo (Feb 4, 2017)

Oh i missed that what about you bbq you gunna be doing anything in the future ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 4, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Oh i missed that what about you bbq you gunna be doing anything in the future ?


Always is a luxury to have some mdma ... dont see mdma in my system for a while lol

Always looking for a new and improved LSD trip to jog the mind and intuition.


----------



## throwdo (Feb 4, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Always is a luxury to have some mdma ... dont see mdma in my system for a while lol
> 
> Always looking for a new and improved LSD trip to jog the mind and intuition.


Yea id like to do some mdma with a female


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 4, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Did you get your mdma cap bong ?


should be monday actually, should be a good ol time haha


throwdo said:


> Yea id like to do some mdma with a female


 hell yeah



HeatlessBBQ said:


> LMAO ahahahahahahaha. so much yes. hahahaha


walk in looking like this lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 4, 2017)

try smoking a big joint during the peak throwdo lol trust me, too bad yours is all methed up tho prob feels way different then pure mdma


----------



## throwdo (Feb 4, 2017)

Done it a whole joint anyway


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 5, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Done it a whole joint anyway


crazy isnt it lol


----------



## throwdo (Feb 5, 2017)

Yea when you do it on acid it hits to hard


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Feb 5, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> should be monday actually, should be a good ol time haha
> 
> hell yeah
> 
> ...


Looks familier


----------



## Drowning-Man (Feb 5, 2017)

@mikek is picking me up a foot of some mescaline cactus on his way to pick me up. Never done cactus.


----------



## Al Kaloid (Feb 5, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> walk in looking like this lol


Wait, I always look like that.


----------



## throwdo (Feb 5, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> @mikek is picking me up a foot of some mescaline cactus on his way to pick me up. Never done cactus.


What you guys getting into today yall gunna party up ?


----------



## Al Kaloid (Feb 5, 2017)

Nothing too heavy duty for me, some brewskis, a little bit of Lavender. I have to change oil in my wife's car and other home stuff. 

How about you?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Feb 5, 2017)

throwdo said:


> What you guys getting into today yall gunna party up ?


No hes picking me up tomorrow from college station to take me to st Louis im moving in with him. Gotta get the fuck outa texas


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 5, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> @mikek is picking me up a foot of some mescaline cactus on his way to pick me up. Never done cactus.


do u like molly?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 5, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> do u like molly?


do You like DMT ?


----------



## Al Kaloid (Feb 5, 2017)

The last 2 posts ^^^ sound like song lyrics in my mind.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 5, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> do You like DMT ?


haven't tried it yet and don't think i want to sounds too sketchy tbh


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 5, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> haven't tried it yet and don't think i want to sounds too sketchy tbh








but You are okay with doing molly? and looking like home boy up top on this thread page?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 5, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> but You are okay with doing molly? and looking like home boy up top on this thread page?


a drug that makes you go unconscious and blasts you off in another dimension sounds a bit more intense then molly lol

"and looking like home boy up top on this thread page?"
??


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 5, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> a drug that makes you go unconscious and blasts you off in another dimension sounds a bit more intense then molly lol


dmt ... unconscious experience ?!?!?! lmao... You really have been misguided.

*Every dmt trip is 100% conscious of what is going on.*



Mr. Bongwater said:


> *"and looking like home boy up top on this thread page?"*
> 
> *??*


*




*
*this fool ^ You rather look like this than have a spiritual trip into enlightenment for healing and growth ?*
Yes... This is a person on MA ladies and germs.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 5, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> dmt ... unconscious experience ?!?!?! lmao... You really have been misguided.
> 
> *Every dmt trip is 100% conscious of what is going on.*
> 
> ...


i don't think i could handle it so yes, maybe if i do mdma beforehand

so you don't go to sleep for 10mins when you trip on dmt? you can't hate on me for being uneducated about it


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 5, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i don't think i could handle it so yes, maybe if i do mdma beforehand
> 
> so you don't go to sleep for 10mins when you trip on dmt? you can't hate on me for being uneducated about it


i dont hate...it ercks me to see such lies on the internet about dmt.


----------



## throwdo (Feb 5, 2017)

Yea iv he


HeatlessBBQ said:


> i dont hate...it ercks me to see such lies on the internet about dmt.


Yea iv heard that you go unconscious when you smoke it like 15 min , that guy that posted that autism vid said so guess evreybodys trip is dif


----------



## throwdo (Feb 5, 2017)

Well home from work got tommorow off what to do


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 5, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Well home from work got tommorow off what to do


just got home from work too.... whatr you up to ? lol
thinking about eating a _*stern*_ dose tomorrow. <---------




throwdo said:


> Yea iv he
> 
> 
> Yea iv heard that you go unconscious when you smoke it like 15 min , that guy that posted that autism vid said so guess evreybodys trip is dif


true but it is rare as fuck for someone to go unconscious.
and if one DOES go unconscious, it means they are not supposed to experience it...
it is literally JUST like falling asleep on shrooms...


----------



## throwdo (Feb 5, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> just got home from work too.... whatr you up to ? lol
> thinking about eating a _*stern*_ dose tomorrow. <---------
> 
> 
> ...


So im gussing when you do its braking threw


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 5, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Well home from work got tommorow off what to do


get high as a kite on ectasy with your buddy bongwater haha 9 pm colorado time


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 5, 2017)

throwdo said:


> So im gussing when you do its braking threw


No... If one _does_ break through , they _should_ be 100% conscious...
If They do go unconscious... They prolly smoked too much !!!!! lol !!!!!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 5, 2017)

i'll try dmt sooner or later and post my experience i didn't know you don't fall asleep during it, sounds amazing actually do you see entities very often ? thats what im hoping for




@HeatlessBBQ


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 5, 2017)

i hope i actually get that cap tomorrow


----------



## throwdo (Feb 5, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i'll try dmt sooner or later and post my experience i didn't know you don't fall asleep during it, sounds amazing actually do you see entities very often ? thats what im hoping for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea id like to see entities aswell


----------



## throwdo (Feb 5, 2017)

When you dropping tommorow


----------



## throwdo (Feb 5, 2017)

I got my pill it tested good


----------



## throwdo (Feb 5, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> If One breaks through, there are _often_ reports of communicating with beings.
> I had a friend who blasted off, broke through, and communicated with something.
> 
> *DMT Break Through Trip Report :*
> ...


So tell me more


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 5, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i'll try dmt sooner or later and post my experience i didn't know you don't fall asleep during it, sounds amazing actually do you see entities very often ? thats what im hoping for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If One breaks through, there are _often_ reports of communicating with beings.
I had a friend who blasted off, broke through, and communicated with something.

*DMT Break Through Trip Report :*
Around summer 2012, a very kind hippie nicknamed Bunny sold Me some _very_ brown n,n-dmt.
The _only_ reason I bought this dmt was to share it with people who had never smoked dmt before.
It was a shaman's blend, so to speak... I bought this regular, glass cannabis pipe exclusively for this dmt... i still own this pipe and call it "the family dmt pipe"~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~ Weirdly enough, this brown dmt smoked with a bic lighter / weed just fine, unlike pure white dmt... [If You smoke *clear* dmt on weed with a bic lighter YOU WILL WASTE THE DMT]


Anywho... One day, My friend who broke through, decided He wanted to finally try smoking dmt for the first time... So We went over to Our buddies house who has a trampoline in His backyard... We thought this would be a great for everyone to blast off on dmt...
So we pack the family dmt pipe...

*Before The Break Through:*
My buddy who broke through, We will call Him Max, Max was very excited before blasting.
Max wanted Me to help Him smoke the dmt and coax him to hit the pipe as many times as He could so He could break through.... if One wants to break through, You gotta hold each hit in as long as You can ... So We go out to the trampoline, meditate for a few minutes and Max states He is ready... Max holds the pipe up to His lips, lights the lighter, and...
SOME DMT FALLS OUT OF THE PIPE !!!!!!

~ We go back inside and I look down at the pipe and notice there is still quite a bit of DMT in the pipe from previous trips [a lot of the time before, people would smoke dmt out of the family pipe and not finish it, so i would just leave the pipe packed with weed / dmt , not to waste it ] I pull out the tiny jar of DMT, open it, and hold it over the bowl of the family dmt pipe... I tap the jar with My finger and out falls a GIANT piece. I don't hesitate or question the dose and left it in the pipe, feeling it was meant to be. I mix the dmt in with a little bit of cannabis and the previous left overs...
... We go back out to the trampoline, ground Ourselves again with a deep breathe meditation to let go. Once Max felt relaxed again, I asked Him if He was ready and He replied a confident "oh yeah." I hand Him the family pipe and I light the lighter for Him this time so He would not spill any. lol [ Luckily. Max did not get any dmt into His system before the pipe spilled. If He did take a single hit before He split the dmt, what Im about to tell You may not have happened....]

I spark the flame and hold it up to the pipe, I hold it a little far away so the dmt melted into the cannabis / previous left overs... He takes a long toke and holds it in for about 10 seconds... He blows out a little smoke, not much... He regains His breathe and takes the SECOND toke, this time I hold the lighter a little bit closer but not enough to cherry the bowl... This time Max gets more smoke and holds it in for a solid 11 seconds... Blows it out... waits a moment to regain His breathe because He took a bigger toke and is now feeling the dmt... He goes in for the THIRD toke like He has done it before... takes a HUGE toke because this time I held the lighter straight to the bowl to cherry it.... He takes a BONG RIP of a toke. Holds it in for 4-5 seconds, while Im sitting there going "NONONONO, hold it in !!!!!" and He inevitably blew out A CLOUD of smoke...and started coughing....He started laughing while coughing...just like He coughs from dabs / hash oil all the time .... his eyes were watering and looked very blissed out.... he stopped coughing and regained his breathe... I ask Him "if He felt good and if He wanted to continue smoking"...
He seemed to be in a great place and asked how much was left in the pipe...
I look down at the bowl and it literally looked like He only took one toke out of the pipe.
I smile and say " dude... a lot." and He agreed quickly to keep smoking it...
He continued smoking the bowl for another 3 tokes. He held each hit in for at least 6-7 seconds...
I have never seen anyone take this much dmt in My life.... Even Myself.

He hands Me the pipe, SIX [ 6 ] tokes total. He was so high that He just laid down, face up, on the trampoline and said "see You later" with a sigh that gave a vibe of "i cant believe Im doing this". ~I go inside and let Him trip... *The whole duration of Him handing Me the pipe and Him coming back inside was not even 10 minutes*... [ I _try_ to burn sage / palo santo aka holy wood to purify the area surrounding EVERY SINGLE TIME someone smokes dmt, Myself included... I do this to *protect* the tripper's aura from demonic, evil spirits since dmt can leave the body uninhabited while in hyperspace. Sage and palo santo gets rid of negative energy, and cleansing the aura of evil spirits. ]

Max is outside, 1 or 2 minutes into the dmt trip or since He handed Me the pipe...
When I was inside, I grabbed My sage and burned some and went outside to smudge [meaning I burned the sage to cleanse the energy] Max's tripping space, inconspicuously so I would not interrupt His trip. I go outside and wave the sage smoke around in the air to cleanse and just when I got out I hear this _VERY LOUD _GASPING for air from Max on the trampoline...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

What Im about to tell You is NOT an experience I had , Myself so I will do the best I can to describe the DMT break through that Max reported back to Me...

" I hand HeatlessBBQ the family dmt pipe and I lay back on the trampoline after taking 6 HUGE tokes of n,n,-dmt. I feel very blissful / euphoric and My vision is enveloped with sacred geometry patterns and as I lay back on the trampoline, I see Myself slowly rise out of My body. As I slowly but quickly rise out of My body, I get older and older and older. The more I raised out of My body, the more older I got... I kept growing and raising higher and older to a point where I could not get any higher or older anymore... Just as I got to this point.... I was cannon ball blasted back into My body like warp speed... From being old to being back to the earth, my body, the backyard, the trampoline, and everything... This happened in a matter of 10 seconds, then IMMEDIATELY I was literally RIPPED out of My body. I felt like I got electrocuted by the divine. This feeling was so intense I gasped for air and forgot to breathe. I got shot up into a psychedelic, portal of a rabbit hole. With a round membrane wall that is made out of wire frames, rapid moving geometric patterns, and on the outside of the wall of the portal membrane was this being , guiding me out of this psychedelic , colorful rabbit hole / portal. I could not see any details of this beings face but I could tell it was a face or a being of some kind.... I felt like I was strapped to a rocket going a million miles an hour through this trippy tunnel.... I was inevitably being guided by this being through this tunnel to a point where I was pulled out of the portal wall's membrane ... It was like I got sucked through some psychedelic jello or jelly... Once I was out of the portal.. I was in another place, where I met this being and saw it in full detail..."

*The Break Through:*
"... As I enter this spiritual, unearthly place, waiting for Me is the being; the exact entity that pulled Me out of the tunnel. This was a male human looking being. The being has a white beard, long mustache, big glasses, and gave a very mature / comforting vibe.
I like to call this being "the gate keeper" because He was literally guarding a gate. This gate He is guarding was as far as I could go, _then_... He would not let Me pass through this gate that was an entry to literally another world... You could kind of see the world He was guarding because this world was made out of the set and setting I ended up in. Literally this dmt hyperspace IS the gate to this world. The Gate Keeper seemed to be made out of this world He was protecting. Like He is a part of it. 
It is hard to explain.

*The first thing He asked Me was "why are You here?"*

I told Him I was curious about smoking dmt and seeing what is out there in dmt hyperspace...
The Gate Keeper kind of looked at Me weird and was said " You are not supposed to be here, because You are supposed to be here later... but since You're here..."
The Gate Keeper just went into teaching mode... He pulled out a teaching stick and chalkboard... He literally started teaching Me... He told Me to have a smile on My face as much as possible and to spread as much love and joy. He told Me how blessed I am and how gratitude feeds the unconditional cycle of karma and love.

The Gate Keeper kept going on and on about being as positive as I possibly can and not care what anyone thinks... As He kept teaching Me things... He slowly faded away and let Me know I will return to this place one day in the future...and now.. it is time to go back and put to use what I have just taught You....and SLAM.... back into My body....


I go running inside crying tears of joy and hug BBQ and say
"i love You so much, I have so much to tell You.
I need time to think about what happened but wow... do we have something to talk about..." "


----------



## throwdo (Feb 6, 2017)

Hopefully all try deems soon short on money unfortunately


----------



## throwdo (Feb 6, 2017)

Your friend had quite the journey


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 6, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Hopefully all try deems soon short on money unfortunately


all in due time. it should come to You at the perfect moment 




throwdo said:


> Your friend had quite the journey


Yes, ... Yes He did. hahahaha


----------



## throwdo (Feb 9, 2017)

Alright guys sight is back up stop on buy !!!! 
Also i may have come into some geltabs any ifo on these ? BBQ let me no


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 9, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Alright guys sight is back up stop on buy !!!!
> Also i may have come into some geltabs any ifo on these ? BBQ let me no


yeah...that stand by break was annoying...

Whatr You wanting to know @throwdo ?
i know nothing of geltabs.

LSD is LSD mayun.... Eat it... lol


----------



## throwdo (Feb 9, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> yeah...that stand by break was annoying...
> 
> Whatr You wanting to know @throwdo ?
> i know nothing of geltabs.
> ...


Well hes got two diffrent kinds never had anything but blotters myself


----------



## mikek420 (Feb 9, 2017)

I took a mg Saturday night . Recreated the entire universe from scratch and then had to pick up my toys and go to work Sunday morning


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 9, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Well hes got two diffrent kinds never had anything but blotters myself


honestly, throwdo... I'd get the strongest , most pure LSD You can get, if I were You...

Liquid, blotters, paper, geltabs..... GET THE STRONGEST STUFF....its that simple.




mikek420 said:


> I took a mg Saturday night . Recreated the entire universe from scratch and then had to pick up my toys and go to work Sunday morning


Always a great feeling... Going into outter space then straight back to earth... literally

and yeah...im being a little sarcastic....actually a lot


----------



## mikek420 (Feb 9, 2017)

Geltabs are good bro they taste a little salty cause of the gelatin. Pretty fire I had some yellows that were like 150. He said 220 but I think it was lower


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 9, 2017)

mikek420 said:


> Geltabs are good bro they taste a little salty cause of the gelatin. Pretty fire I had some yellows that were like 150. He said 220 but I think it was lower


yeah this "over 150 aug a tab" talk, is usually a lie...
I just turned to find this out a few weeks ago...

I thought the tabs I got were 250-350...

turns out they are 150 aug....and WoW is a true 150 micrograms
and that is freaking STRONG...


----------



## mikek420 (Feb 9, 2017)

It was absolute bliss. I think if you have experience you should try it. I was seeing broad daylight when it was night, the left over to the right and vice versa when I looked at my cactus I saw them grow and rewind and the buildings rewind. Every piece of everything I saw reminded to nothing and flash forward to now


----------



## throwdo (Feb 9, 2017)

mikek420 said:


> Geltabs are good bro they taste a little salty cause of the gelatin. Pretty fire I had some yellows that were like 150. He said 220 but I think it was lower


Yea there like pyramids i think


----------



## throwdo (Feb 9, 2017)

I can get liquid not sure if its worth it


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 9, 2017)

mikek420 said:


> It was absolute bliss. I think if you have experience you should try it. I was seeing broad daylight when it was night, the left over to the right and vice versa when I looked at my cactus I saw them grow and rewind and the buildings rewind. Every piece of everything I saw reminded to nothing and flash forward to now


mikek...how do You create a set and setting where someone wont fuck with YOur trip???

I have had TOO many trips where the outside world fucks with My trip....
and I am hesitant on taking over 500 micrograms because Im afraid I may react to suggetive stimuli and freak the fuck out and get the cops called on me....

were You afraid of doing this before Your first 1,000 micrograms , @mikek420 ?


----------



## throwdo (Feb 9, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> yeah this "over 150 aug a tab" talk, is usually a lie...
> I just turned to find this out a few weeks ago...
> 
> I thought the tabs I got were 250-350...
> ...


My 150 aug tabs are bad ass im lined up to get some 200 aug tabs just wating to pull trigger


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 9, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I can get liquid not sure if its worth it


liquid is usually always stronger than any kind of paper...
If it is IN FACT potent liquid... i'd get it.

@throwdo get....the.....most.....potent....lsd....you ....can....find


----------



## throwdo (Feb 9, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> mikek...how do You create a set and setting where someone wont fuck with YOur trip???
> 
> I have had TOO many trips where the outside world fucks with My trip....
> and I am hesitant on taking over 500 micrograms because Im afraid I may react to suggetive stimuli and freak the fuck out and get the cops called on me....
> ...


That is a crazy dose


----------



## throwdo (Feb 9, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> liquid is usually always stronger than any kind of paper...
> If it is IN FACT potent liquid... i'd get it.
> 
> @throwdo get....the.....most.....potent....lsd....you ....can....find


Its from the same guy so i no its fire i can get needlepoint and the lsd25 in liquid shooting for the 25 this time


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 9, 2017)

throwdo said:


> That is a crazy dose


just did 400 a few days ago.... You know that pic I sent You, before rollitup shut down?
I ate all of that...lol
and wow.... It was such a spiritual cleanse.
I talked to God and He cleaned My spirit. The visuals were SO intense.
Like a moving Alex Grey painting. I saw the future and was warned about it.
Jesus Christ is coming, everyone. I love You, all.



throwdo said:


> Its from the same guy so i no its fire i can get needlepoint and the lsd25 in liquid shooting for the 25 this time


YES.....the lsd25 liquid sounds like a DIVINE time. Very potent stuff.


----------



## throwdo (Feb 9, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> just did 400 a few days ago.... You know that pic I sent You, before rollitup shut down?
> I ate all of that...lol
> and wow.... It was such a spiritual cleanse.
> I talked to God and He cleaned My spirit. The visuals were SO intense.
> ...


Cool i guess just store it like blotters?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 9, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Its from the same guy so i no its fire i can get needlepoint and the lsd25 in liquid shooting for the 25 this time


YES.....the lsd25 liquid sounds like a DIVINE


throwdo said:


> Cool i guess just store it like blotters?


People lose so much LSD when they put liquid on paper...
Just leaving the lsd in the liquid bottle and storing in a freezer is a great idea.
This is a great head stash that will last a life time... especially if You buy a vial.


----------



## mikek420 (Feb 9, 2017)

No I was more worried about my mom. I had the set and settingfor it. I knew how long it would take to last, and had 300 mics hits. I took 4 my friend took 1. Next week we would switch. I tripped balls and he watched me to make sure I didn't do anything stupid. I almost climbed in the oven cause I was cold, he stopped me. Now I wouldn't do that. Im not that dumb I grab extra blankets if im gonna be cold. He made sure to have food ready for us to eat and something to do. We drove around looking at Xmas lights and also watched a few movies and smoked a lot of weed. The next week we did the same thing except I drove and he was the passenger. It was like being a child and having an older person to help you do stuff. 
Now when I trip I sit and do nothing. I have a heater if I get cold because its winter. I dont watch TV. I dont really go out and do anything. I just sit in one spot maybe do some yoga but other than that I just stay and let it happen.


----------



## throwdo (Feb 9, 2017)

Never had liquid yet sounds like a good buy


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 9, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Never had liquid yet sounds like a good buy


It is... It is a whole different trip compared to paper, imo.


----------



## throwdo (Feb 9, 2017)

So wh


mikek420 said:


> No I was more worried about my mom. I had the set and settingfor it. I knew how long it would take to last, and had 300 mics hits. I took 4 my friend took 1. Next week we would switch. I tripped balls and he watched me to make sure I didn't do anything stupid. I almost climbed in the oven cause I was cold, he stopped me. Now I wouldn't do that. Im not that dumb I grab extra blankets if im gonna be cold. He made sure to have food ready for us to eat and something to do. We drove around looking at Xmas lights and also watched a few movies and smoked a lot of weed. The next week we did the same thing except I drove and he was the passenger. It was like being a child and having an older person to help you do stuff.
> Now when I trip I sit and do nothing. I have a heater if I get cold because its winter. I dont watch TV. I dont really go out and do anything. I just sit in one spot maybe do some yoga but other than that I just stay and let it happen.


So when you drop that much how kong does the pealk last also how was it measured was it on blotters ? If you could answer how you measure the doses are is it buy how you fill


----------



## mikek420 (Feb 9, 2017)

The tabs are all 100 mics each or that one time was 300 mics each


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 9, 2017)

mikek420 said:


> No I was more worried about my mom. I had the set and settingfor it. I knew how long it would take to last, and had 300 mics hits. I took 4 my friend took 1. Next week we would switch. I tripped balls and he watched me to make sure I didn't do anything stupid. I almost climbed in the oven cause I was cold, he stopped me. Now I wouldn't do that. Im not that dumb I grab extra blankets if im gonna be cold. He made sure to have food ready for us to eat and something to do. We drove around looking at Xmas lights and also watched a few movies and smoked a lot of weed. The next week we did the same thing except I drove and he was the passenger. It was like being a child and having an older person to help you do stuff.
> Now when I trip I sit and do nothing. I have a heater if I get cold because its winter. I dont watch TV. I dont really go out and do anything. I just sit in one spot maybe do some yoga but other than that I just stay and let it happen.


Driving around looking at Christmas lights sounds awesome.
I don't have anyone to trip sit Me... I guess I'm gunna slowly work My way up to that dose.

Was the oven on when You tried to climb into it?
That is the type of stuff, I'm talking about... Obviously You wouldnt do that...
*but anyone on that much lsd would...
*
Do You have complete awareness of what You are doing when You are on 1,000 micrograms?
Do You still have control of Your own actions while tripping that hard on LSD, @mikek420 ?

Because I took 450 micrograms one time, and thought some kids were going to kill Me...
I ditched them in the woods. Some would say My ability to discern was thrown off...
and "just tripping"...I just dont want to react to suggestive stimuli like that.
Because it IS a known fact that if One takes OVER 400 micrograms,
Their ability to discern IS thrown off, and most likely can react to sugestive stimuli...
in other words...this means one can FREAK THE FUCK OUT on 400+ micrograms of LSD.



throwdo said:


> So wh
> 
> So when you drop that much how kong does the pealk last also how was it measured was it on blotters ? If you could answer how you measure the doses are is it buy how you fill


I have heard people peaking for 8 hours on 1,000 micrograms, and tripped for 18-22 hours.

When I dropped 400 micrograms the other day, @throwdo , the peak lasted AT LEAST 5 hours.


----------



## throwdo (Feb 9, 2017)

That di


HeatlessBBQ said:


> Driving around looking at Christmas lights sounds awesome.
> I don't have anyone to trip sit Me... I guess I'm gunna slowly work My way up to that dose.
> 
> Was the oven on when You tried to climb into it?
> ...


That dose would be to much for me


----------



## throwdo (Feb 9, 2017)

I dont think all ever go to a thousand mics seems like a waste but then again it might be live


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 9, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I dont think all ever go to a thousand mics seems like a waste but then again it might be live


It is *not* a waste ,,, that is for sure....LOL
*It's like being in a level 5 dmt trip for 12 hours.*


----------



## throwdo (Feb 9, 2017)

Wo


HeatlessBBQ said:


> It is *not* a waste ,,, that is for sure....LOL
> *It's like being in a level 5 dmt trip for 12 hours.*


wow thats along time


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 9, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Wo
> 
> wow thats along time


This is the epicenter of the psychedelic state and is usually obtained with DMT or considerably high doses of psilocybin, sometimes lsd. While this level is marked by a complete and absolute immersion in visions, this state is distinctly different in quality and what is experienced - it can be called an enlightenment, or union with the great life force. This is in the eye of the storm, nirvana, or complete transcendence. Other-dimensional beings might be encountered, or the pure, the unmanifest energy beyond the illusory circus of life can be felt. The most common experiences are as follow:

1. Being thrust into an expansive void or alternate dimension filled with beings and intricate, detailed worlds of bizarre and unseen quality.

2. Being propelled into outer space at extreme speed. Cosmic experiences, such as finding yourself witnessing the creation of a new star system, have also been reported.

3. Traveling at great speed whilst experiencing changing patterns, which often morph and open to into more complicated patterns within.

4. Encountering intelligent entities whilst experiencing any of points 1, 2 or 3. From machine elves to space cowboys, intelligent entities have ranged from things out of fantasy novels, such as humanoids, to giant insects, visually indecipherable entities and floating balls of light.


----------



## throwdo (Feb 9, 2017)

Im going to score some deems soon space cowboys ? So my bro sent me a pic of a tesla his was more orange i cant get it to uplode it looks like the e i used to get those spotty ones def dif shape aswell he says if there real tesla they glow under black lights guess they put something in pill , the ones he has arent a neat of press not that it matters


----------



## throwdo (Feb 9, 2017)

Wish i had a blacklight , i wonder if bongwatter rolled yet


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 9, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Im going to score some deems soon space cowboys ? So my bro sent me a pic of a tesla his was more orange i cant get it to uplode it looks like the e i used to get those spotty ones def dif shape aswell he says if there real tesla they glow under black lights guess they put something in pill , the ones he has arent a neat of press not that it matters


Nice...
'space cowboys' are probably an alien that someone contacted at some point and reported it.



throwdo said:


> Wish i had a blacklight , i wonder if bongwatter rolled yet


Have you ?


----------



## throwdo (Feb 9, 2017)

No not yet i got monday and tuesday off


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 9, 2017)

throwdo said:


> No not yet i got monday and tuesday off


Have You ever rolled when You a stash of LSD ?


----------



## throwdo (Feb 9, 2017)

Nope i got both though


----------



## mikek420 (Feb 9, 2017)

I know what I am doing now. If I want to be active I trip with a friend. He can say no man that's dumb what you are doing. The oven was on. It was hot I was trying to get closer to the hotness cause the heater was broken. I was aware what I wow doing wasn't smart but I want touching the heating elements still it was dumb and my friend stopped me. It helps if you are not cold. I would say that is the most noticeable thing being too hot or too cold. Other than that I get lost in my mind. Have a drink and maybe some food available if you get hungry. You can set it up or have a friend do it for you. It would be cool if you did what I did and let one guy do all the work then next week switch roles. Sometimes its hard to roll weed so I either preroll it or have someone roll and smoke with me.


----------



## throwdo (Feb 9, 2017)

mikek420 said:


> I know what I am doing now. If I want to be active I trip with a friend. He can say no man that's dumb what you are doing. The oven was on. It was hot I was trying to get closer to the hotness cause the heater was broken. I was aware what I wow doing wasn't smart but I want touching the heating elements still it was dumb and my friend stopped me. It helps if you are not cold. I would say that is the most noticeable thing being too hot or too cold. Other than that I get lost in my mind. Have a drink and maybe some food available if you get hungry. You can set it up or have a friend do it for you. It would be cool if you did what I did and let one guy do all the work then next week switch roles. Sometimes its hard to roll weed so I either preroll it or have someone roll and smoke with me.


Yea have take out are something


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 9, 2017)

mikek420 said:


> I know what I am doing now. If I want to be active I trip with a friend. He can say no man that's dumb what you are doing. The oven was on. It was hot I was trying to get closer to the hotness cause the heater was broken. I was aware what I wow doing wasn't smart but I want touching the heating elements still it was dumb and my friend stopped me. It helps if you are not cold. I would say that is the most noticeable thing being too hot or too cold. Other than that I get lost in my mind. Have a drink and maybe some food available if you get hungry. You can set it up or have a friend do it for you. It would be cool if you did what I did and let one guy do all the work then next week switch roles. Sometimes its hard to roll weed so I either preroll it or have someone roll and smoke with me.


DUDE !!!! LOL .... rolling joints or blunts on even 200 micrograms of LSD is tough work hahahaha
*Good to know that one could easily get super hot or super cold on LSD.*


----------



## throwdo (Feb 9, 2017)

I get to hot sometimes the cold i like when frying


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 9, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I get to hot sometimes the cold i like when frying


Im with You. Feeling cold is better than sweating while tripping.
but I have a feeling if I were really cold, Id wanna be warm or hot  lol


----------



## throwdo (Feb 9, 2017)

I fried outside in August and i sweated so bad was glad when it got dark


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 10, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I fried outside in August and i sweated so bad was glad when it got dark


yeah...so got any trip reports recently, throwdo ?


----------



## throwdo (Feb 10, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> yeah...so got any trip reports recently, throwdo ?


No not latley its been afew weeks work is overloading me


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 10, 2017)

throwdo said:


> No not latley its been afew weeks work is overloading me


I feelz...but not at the same time.... Work fucking sucks, is the point.

Why arent We building pyramids as a community ? Now that sounds like work.


----------



## throwdo (Feb 10, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I feelz...but not at the same time.... Work fucking sucks, is the point.
> 
> Why arent We building pyramids as a community ? Now that sounds like work.


Wirk brings me down just not in a good state of mind


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 10, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Wirk brings me down just not in a good state of mind


that is why i microdose and go to work


----------



## throwdo (Feb 10, 2017)

Yea its real hot at my job think id get over heated


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 10, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yea its real hot at my job think id get over heated


anything is possible.
Have YOu ever eaten 20 micrograms ?


----------



## throwdo (Feb 10, 2017)

Yea i think iv had that small of a hit


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 10, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yea i think iv had that small of a hit


really? from the last pictures You shown of Your "microdoses" ...those seemed to be like at least 70 microgram doses... lol


----------



## throwdo (Feb 10, 2017)

Ill proably take a hit and cut in like 30 peices


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 10, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Ill proably take a hit and cut in like 30 peices


30 is too small. Just freaking cut ONE dose into 8-12.


----------



## throwdo (Feb 10, 2017)

Iv done that i had one in 16 but i couldent call it microdosing because i took more a hour then i was supposed to


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 10, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Iv done that i had one in 16 but i couldent call it microdosing because i took more a hour then i was supposed to


LoL You wanted to trip.


----------



## throwdo (Feb 10, 2017)

Yea i guess so sounds like it


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yea i guess so sounds like it


sounds like You don't enjoy microdosing ?


----------



## throwdo (Feb 11, 2017)

Well i think i need to try actually taking correct amount


----------



## Drowning-Man (Feb 11, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> do u like molly?


Who doesnt. Ive taken Ex hundreds of times and pure mdma a few times


----------



## Drowning-Man (Feb 11, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> do You like DMT ?


This guy does


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 11, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Who doesnt. Ive taken Ex hundreds of times and pure mdma a few times


i tried it for the first time not too long ago and i was like woooow why the hell haven't i tried this before blew my mind lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 11, 2017)

i know ppl that hate molly


----------



## throwdo (Feb 11, 2017)

Its a good filling forshure


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Its a good filling forshure


too good if You ask me...


----------



## throwdo (Feb 11, 2017)

M


HeatlessBBQ said:


> too good if You ask me...


May take mine monday maybe a hit of l aswell


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> M
> 
> May take mine monday maybe a hit of l aswell


well if You are rolling Sunday night into Monday, I will be joining You. Except Ill be eating lsd.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Feb 11, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i tried it for the first time not too long ago and i was like woooow why the hell haven't i tried this before blew my mind lol


Yeah as long as you dont overdo it. Suicide tuesdays are real


----------



## throwdo (Feb 11, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah as long as you dont overdo it. Suicide tuesdays are real


Suicide tuesdays ?


----------



## throwdo (Feb 11, 2017)

Bongwater did i ask if you took your molly i cant remember?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Feb 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Suicide tuesdays ?


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=suicide tuesday


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 11, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah as long as you dont overdo it. Suicide tuesdays are real


yea man i did 500 mg within a few days and it took a month and a half to recover from it it some serious ass shit i had anxiety from it



throwdo said:


> Bongwater did i ask if you took your molly i cant remember?


nope never got it yet


----------



## Drowning-Man (Feb 11, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> yea man i did 500 mg within a few days and it took a month and a half to recover from it it some serious ass shit i had anxiety from it
> 
> nope never got it yet


Yeah id take 250mg for a seriouse roll maybe a 50-100mg boster but once the rolls over its over dont try to treat it like meth or coke it will really fuck you bad


----------



## throwdo (Feb 11, 2017)

Damn yo


Mr. Bongwater said:


> yea man i did 500 mg within a few days and it took a month and a half to recover from it it some serious ass shit i had anxiety from it
> 
> nope never got it yet


Damn should be there buy now


----------



## throwdo (Feb 11, 2017)

About to head into work got monday and tuesday off proably take that xo tommorow night maybe monday


----------



## Drowning-Man (Feb 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> About to head into work got monday and tuesday off proably take that xo tommorow night maybe monday


Wish i had an exo


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> About to head into work got monday and tuesday off proably take that xo tommorow night maybe monday


Im eating so much acid tomorrow hahahahaha. lets get HIGH, @throwdo lol


----------



## throwdo (Feb 11, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Im eating so much acid tomorrow hahahahaha. lets get HIGH, @throwdo lol


Ok i can dig that how many aug you eating


----------



## throwdo (Feb 11, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Wish i had an exo


Get a few and role with us


----------



## throwdo (Feb 11, 2017)

Home now planing my days off proably stay suited out real good


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Ok i can dig that how many aug you eating


Not sure...but I can promise You...
It _will_ be enough where I won't be able to type 
or see the characters on they keyboard for at least 5 hours.


----------



## throwdo (Feb 11, 2017)

How


HeatlessBBQ said:


> Not sure...but I can promise You...
> It _will_ be enough where I won't be able to type
> or see the characters on they keyboard for at least 5 hours.


How many aug does it take for you to be elmobile ? Like not be able to walk are really do much


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> How
> 
> How many aug does it take for you to be elmobile ? Like not be able to walk are really do much


Never have eaten that much L...but if I eat 150 micrograms with no tolerance...
It will be mildly difficult to read, write, and type AT THE PEAK.

I'm assuming if One has no tolerance and ate 700+ micrograms, they would have a hard time walking.
I didnt have a hard time moving around on 400 micrograms last week...however, I did have a tolerance from microdosing every day the week prior. also I have eaten 450 micrograms and I was able to run, walk, drive, talk [not normal to a sober person] but none the less I could still do all of that just fine... However, I was in panic mode so perhaps I was more grounded then one on 450 micrograms of LSD would normal be? idk... still something to consider.


----------



## throwdo (Feb 11, 2017)

Yea last time i ate a full tab it got really visual evreything was swaying it was perrty hardcore might try a tab and a half that put me at 225 aug are so


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yea last time i ate a full tab it got really visual evreything was swaying it was perrty hardcore might try a tab and a half that put me at 225 aug are so


Are You going to eat it all at once?
Have You noticed if You dose and wait to re dose, it won't be as strong ?


----------



## throwdo (Feb 11, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Are You going to eat it all at once?
> Have You noticed if You dose and wait to re dose, it won't be as strong ?


Yea i have noticed that the come up is really strong when eaten all at once when you dose after it dosent do much , but honestly i think 2 to the head of these would be to much for me anyway last time the visuals were insane


----------



## throwdo (Feb 11, 2017)

Been hankering to do that xo been thinking about getting a g are 2 of mdma its 60 bucks a g so not bad


----------



## throwdo (Feb 11, 2017)

BBQ gettin some dmt soon any advice on what to look for purchaseing it i mean iv seen a few pics of the stuff just want to make shure i get the good stuff


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 12, 2017)

throwdo said:


> BBQ gettin some dmt soon any advice on what to look for purchaseing it i mean iv seen a few pics of the stuff just want to make shure i get the good stuff


Whatever dude... Listen to Your intuition.


----------



## throwdo (Feb 12, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Whatever dude... Listen to Your intuition.


Just dont wana buy poison is all all research more find out what to look for


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 12, 2017)

Jesus bless You, @throwdo . . .


----------



## throwdo (Feb 12, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Jesus bless You, @throwdo . . .


You aswell bbq lifes ben tough just got to push on and hope and pray i guess


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 12, 2017)

throwdo said:


> You aswell bbq lifes ben tough just got to push on and hope and pray i guess


That is all You can do, just as long as You got Jesus within You.

thanks, @throwdo ... You are a really good person.
I hope You never forget that.


----------



## throwdo (Feb 12, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> That is all You can do, just as long as You got Jesus within You.
> 
> thanks, @throwdo ... You are a really good person.
> I hope You never forget that.


I try to stay humble


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 12, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I try to stay humble


How'r You feeling Today ?


----------



## throwdo (Feb 12, 2017)

Good ate a few breakfest tacos got work alittle later got tommorow and next day off im sure to have a adventure are two


----------



## throwdo (Feb 12, 2017)

Got some L and that molly hope it plays out good need more smoke though


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 12, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Never have eaten that much L...but if I eat 150 micrograms with no tolerance...
> It will be mildly difficult to read, write, and type AT THE PEAK.


haha i know exactly what you're talking about its like dyslexia, i find it amusing lol, you just need to focus 




throwdo said:


> Got some L and that molly hope it plays out good need more smoke though


did u test both of it? real lsd has no taste or sensation it just tastes like paper swish it around to make sure, post a pic of the molly or did u mean the ectasy pill? i wish i could get fucked up with you guys but i got to fuck around with the mail. got some good medical weed but that don't cut it ffs lol


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 12, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> haha i know exactly what you're talking about its like dyslexia, i find it amusing lol, you just need to focus






Such a distraction...


----------



## throwdo (Feb 12, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> haha i know exactly what you're talking about its like dyslexia, i find it amusing lol, you just need to focus
> 
> 
> 
> did u test both of it? real lsd has no taste or sensation it just tastes like paper swish it around to make sure, post a pic of the molly or did u mean the ectasy pill? i wish i could get fucked up with you guys but i got to fuck around with the mail. got some good medical weed but that don't cut it ffs lol


I meant the pill it tested good as for the L its the same iv been eating all be reuping on a dif varietey soon 200 aug lsd 25 in the next couple of weeks proably just get 25 of em


----------



## throwdo (Feb 12, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> haha i know exactly what you're talking about its like dyslexia, i find it amusing lol, you just need to focus
> 
> 
> 
> did u test both of it? real lsd has no taste or sensation it just tastes like paper swish it around to make sure, post a pic of the molly or did u mean the ectasy pill? i wish i could get fucked up with you guys but i got to fuck around with the mail. got some good medical weed but that don't cut it ffs lol


Do you think your molly guna come thrue ?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 12, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Do you think your molly guna come thrue ?


you never know could be a delay bcuz its winter


----------



## throwdo (Feb 12, 2017)

If its coming from dif country it happens more often


----------



## throwdo (Feb 12, 2017)

You live in Canada right ? if its comin from dif country then it could take awhile


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 12, 2017)

throwdo said:


> You live in Canada right ? if its comin from dif country then it could take awhile


its from canada but canada is a big place


----------



## throwdo (Feb 12, 2017)

Yea i know but it still should be there its been like 2 weeks


----------



## throwdo (Feb 12, 2017)

Normally they fly it in but canda to canda no telling how they do it


----------



## throwdo (Feb 12, 2017)

Its proably be there tommorow


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 12, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Its proably be there tommorow


yea hopefully, im only gonna do 0.1 and give my friend 0.1 this time see what thats like


----------



## throwdo (Feb 12, 2017)

So your taking 100 mg ?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 12, 2017)

throwdo said:


> So your taking 100 mg ?


yea or 80 mg each actually


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 12, 2017)

*Oral MDMA Dosages*
Threshold 30 mg
Light 40 - 75 mg
Common (small or sensitive people) 60 - 90 mg
Common (most people) 75 - 125 mg
Common (large or less sensitive people) 110 - 150 mg
Strong 150 - 200 mg
Heavy 200 + mg


----------



## throwdo (Feb 12, 2017)

Well should of bought 2 actually


----------



## throwdo (Feb 12, 2017)

So i dont got work again till Wednesday what to do my friends barley got any smoke witch sucks not sure if all have fun are not i hope so cause work has been shit any ideas kinda wana actually get out of house maybe all hike threw woods and take adventure just sucks being alone here fucking arkansa its pretty but kinda lonely staying with aunt my other aunt lives down road and my gramps witch he like hitler he runs around saying evreybody on dope not making enough money to get out of here but id love to take off to colorado !!! Hope things get better for shure dont really fill like getting fd up cause gota worry about little hitler and need to save cash


----------



## throwdo (Feb 12, 2017)

Fuck i need money !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 12, 2017)

throwdo said:


> So i dont got work again till Wednesday what to do my friends barley got any smoke witch sucks not sure if all have fun are not i hope so cause work has been shit any ideas kinda wana actually get out of house maybe all hike threw woods and take adventure just sucks being alone here fucking arkansa its pretty but kinda lonely staying with aunt my other aunt lives down road and my gramps witch he like hitler he runs around saying evreybody on dope not making enough money to get out of here but id love to take off to colorado !!! Hope things get better for shure dont really fill like getting fd up cause gota worry about little hitler and need to save cash


a wise choice... i have a feeling if You eat that tonight, You will feel like shit for the next 4 weeks.

shit...im still in a hang over from that MDA . . .


----------



## throwdo (Feb 12, 2017)

Cant post pics


----------



## throwdo (Feb 12, 2017)

Well im already depressed ya no not sure if i can handle the after effects it, normally only takes a week are 2 for be to be fine


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 12, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Well im already depressed ya no not sure if i can handle the after effects it, normally only takes a week are 2 for be to be fine


yeah...with that dose You got, the recovery will be quicker than a gram of mda or mdma...
that is for sure... still though... a week without any natural body chemicals...is a rough ride.

Probably gunna be *at least *a month til I completely regain serotonin levels.

Gotta be honest with You all.... I regret eating that gram of MDA...


----------



## throwdo (Feb 12, 2017)

There is supposed to be 225 mg in that pill so it a decent dose but a gram that alot


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 12, 2017)

throwdo said:


> There is supposed to be 225 mg in that pill so it a decent dose but a gram that alot


200+ mgs of mdma or mda is enough to take away your serotonin for weeks . . .


----------



## throwdo (Feb 12, 2017)

I got a pic of a tesla from my bro it looks totally diffrent and is legit glows in blacklight but i can't apload bet mine dont really got 225 mg but the pill is proabbly the biggest x pill iv ever seen so it might dont got a blacklight wish i did


----------



## throwdo (Feb 12, 2017)

Damn cant figure out why i cant post pics


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 12, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Damn cant figure out why i cant post pics


told You . . . rollitup's image feature in not working right now.


----------



## throwdo (Feb 12, 2017)

Yea kinda pissin me off fuckheads


----------



## throwdo (Feb 12, 2017)

Wish i was growing life would be good def makes me happier


----------



## throwdo (Feb 12, 2017)

Bet you got a plant are to living where your at


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 12, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Wish i was growing life would be good def makes me happier


i feelz.



throwdo said:


> Bet you got a plant are to living where your at


nope... it is expensive to own a home in colorado by Oneself...
Im just as lonely as You...except I walk with the Lord, so Im never alone.
but still. alone enough not to afford a place on my own...

its illegal to grow outside of homes/property here in colorado.
so expensive...


----------



## throwdo (Feb 12, 2017)

I dont no anyone here fing sucks been on top this mountain to long


----------



## throwdo (Feb 13, 2017)

Well im still up about to watch sun come up soon wonder what the day will bring maybe micro dose today


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 13, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Well im still up about to watch sun come up soon wonder what the day will bring maybe micro dose today


did you eat that or you just still up ?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Feb 13, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Get a few and role with us


Lol sounds like a plan


----------



## throwdo (Feb 13, 2017)

Im still up proably guna eat some L today not sure how much just made a chocolate cake with german chocolate and chocolate chocolate chip double decker with wip cream git ice crean to what time you dropping BBQ


----------



## throwdo (Feb 13, 2017)

Ice cream


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 13, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Im still up proably guna eat some L today not sure how much just made a chocolate cake with german chocolate and chocolate chocolate chip double decker with wip cream git ice crean to what time you dropping BBQ


I was gunna drop last night into this morning.
Not tripping OR microdosing.
Taking a break... I guess... Even though I don't want to...

Gunna stick with talk shows and conspiracy theories...

hello david letterman


----------



## throwdo (Feb 13, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I was gunna drop last night into this morning.
> Not tripping OR microdosing.
> Taking a break... I guess... Even though I don't want to...
> 
> ...


I might cut up a tab are something


----------



## throwdo (Feb 13, 2017)

Still havent slept might sleep a few hours wake up and trip tonight proably a light dose


----------



## throwdo (Feb 13, 2017)

So i finally got some sleep witch is good proably guna dose soon not sure if all take my x pill are not sure half wouldent hurt


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 24, 2017)

@throwdo ,where You at ?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Feb 24, 2017)

I took 5mg of Dob like 13 hours ago still tripping


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 24, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> I took 5mg of Dob like 13 hours ago still tripping


whats dob like ? i did 4mg of doc
i like you're avatar, im open minded about the whole dmt thing but im scaried of having a panic attack like i did on a fuck ton of mushrooms


----------



## Drowning-Man (Feb 24, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i did 4 mg with a cross tolorance of lsd
> i like you're avatar, im open minded about the whole dmt thing but im scaried of having a panic attack like i did on a fuck ton of mushrooms


Yeah i have a tolerence from acid the other day. But theres always prelaunche jitters with dmt but after you blast off youll be glad you did


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 24, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah i have a tolerence from acid the other day. But theres always prelaunche jitters with dmt but after you blast off youll be glad you did


so you believe dmt is a really spirtual experience? ever see entities? i want to hear some trip reports


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 24, 2017)

You guys and Yur test chemical bullshit....


----------



## Drowning-Man (Feb 24, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> You guys and Yur test chemical bullshit....


Lol the neighbor offerd couldnt refuse my neibor lol


----------



## Drowning-Man (Feb 24, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> so you believe dmt is a really spirtual experience? ever see entities? i want to hear some trip reports


Its real its not a hallucination. Its yer soul leaving yer body and crossing to the spirit dimention. And yes ive talked extensively with entitys


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 24, 2017)

*My neighbor offered Me 600 micrograms of lsd.... i could not refuse.*


----------



## Drowning-Man (Feb 24, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> *My neighbor offered Me 600 micrograms of lsd.... i could not refuse.*


Neither would i lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 24, 2017)

doc is alright not gonna do a rc again


----------



## Drowning-Man (Feb 24, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> doc is alright not gonna do a rc again


So you say. You should try 4 aco dmt


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 24, 2017)

what would happen if i smoked 10mg?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 24, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> You guys and Yur test chemical bullshit....


how exactily is doc worse then lsd lol? not that im a big fan of rc's or anything


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 24, 2017)

You can die on high doses of DOC....DUH....

test chemicals is like a Baby Ruth bar.
while LSD is a wonka bar.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 25, 2017)

i love lsd, good times


----------



## throwdo (Feb 26, 2017)

Got a few trip reports to tell yall just been busy with work moved to other aunts staying in shed practically homeless almost hope things get better pray for me guys this is def shitty time in my life


----------



## throwdo (Feb 26, 2017)

Bought a pipe for dmt so ill be trying some soon it seems


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 26, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Got a few trip reports to tell yall just been busy with work moved to other aunts staying in shed practically homeless almost hope things get better pray for me guys this is def shitty time in my life


keep ya head up bro, stay positive remember its only temporary


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 26, 2017)

i've had a extremely miserable life, a unnatural amount of bullshit and bad luck


----------



## throwdo (Mar 7, 2017)

Heading back to texas tomorrow wish me luck guys


----------



## throwdo (Mar 7, 2017)

Its gunna be hard but hopefully all find a job im more comfortable at


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 7, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Its gunna be hard but hopefully all find a job im more comfortable at


you have to tell yourself "i can do it" and "it will work out" instead of the opposite, it all has do with perspective, im still training myself to look at things positively


----------



## throwdo (Mar 7, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> you have to tell yourself "i can do it" and "it will work out" instead of the opposite, it all has do with perspective, im still training myself to look at things positively


True yea it is how you go about things


----------



## throwdo (Mar 9, 2017)

Well i made it to houston took me 9 hours thank god the popos were out big time


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 12, 2017)

@HeatlessBBQ you still alive ? taking acid twelve days in a row is asking for mental illness


----------



## throwdo (Mar 12, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> @HeatlessBBQ you still alive ? taking acid twelve days in a row is asking for mental illness


He hasent answered my pm so not sure whats up , i can get white fluff are needlepoint what should i get ? Bbq thinks white fluff is better but i loved my needlepoint


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 12, 2017)

throwdo said:


> He hasent answered my pm so not sure whats up , i can get white fluff are needlepoint what should i get ? Bbq thinks white fluff is better but i loved my needlepoint


i doubt what your buying is even real acid man good luck trying to buy real lsd or mdma on the streets of usa


----------



## throwdo (Mar 12, 2017)

Its real tryed and true


----------



## throwdo (Mar 12, 2017)

And evreybody loves the molly i get all buy test kits and prove it ass soon as i get new job i proably got better connects than you


----------



## throwdo (Mar 12, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i doubt what your buying is even real acid man good luck trying to buy real lsd or mdma on the streets of usa


Gotta now the right people


----------



## throwdo (Mar 12, 2017)

Canda drugs arent any better its hew ya no


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 12, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Canda drugs arent any better its hew ya no


the mdma is 10 times better in canada thats where 95% of molly in the states comes from


----------



## throwdo (Mar 12, 2017)

Your still a noob dude you havent tooken that much iv been doing it for 15 years and that needlepoint i had tested good with eldritch test


----------



## throwdo (Mar 12, 2017)

Its all about hew you no


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 12, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Its all about hew you no


what do u mean "hew" ?


----------



## throwdo (Mar 12, 2017)

It means its not what ya no but the people you no


----------



## Noinch (Mar 12, 2017)

I highly doubt people know the purity of the lsd they're selling considering you would need access to lab analyses, anyone trying to sell you needlepoint or white fluff is most likely talking shit unless they have access to a lab or feel like spending money to get someone to do a lab test for them (highly unlikely) 

Just take which ever feels the cleanest, from what I've seen a lot of LSD in america seems to be quite poor purity compared to places like Europe so i'd be careful with it. LSD is entirely safe, not entirely pure LSD is not


----------



## throwdo (Mar 13, 2017)

Well all i can say is that goes fpr anywhere in the world you never no


----------



## throwdo (Mar 16, 2017)

2 grams molly


----------



## throwdo (Mar 16, 2017)

Got some needlepoint coming in this week love my lucy


----------



## throwdo (Mar 16, 2017)

Its supposedly champagne. Hope shes good to me


----------



## Al Kaloid (Mar 16, 2017)

Noinch said:


> I highly doubt people know the purity of the lsd they're selling considering you would need access to lab analyses, anyone trying to sell you needlepoint or white fluff is most likely talking shit unless they have access to a lab or feel like spending money to get someone to do a lab test for them (highly unlikely)


I agree. It's simple to estimate purity by melting point and that apparatus is cheap and easy to use. The simple truth is that acid is in such high demand, sellers don't really need to worry about purity. That's a pity because the impurities are not always nice.


----------



## throwdo (Mar 16, 2017)

True just lost my lsd connect im surching for new one


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 16, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Its supposedly champagne. Hope shes good to me


*yuck*


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 17, 2017)

throwdo said:


> View attachment 3907326
> 
> 2 grams molly


that stuff looks disgusting man, high quality mdma looks like this


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 17, 2017)

you have no idea how amazing pure high quality mdma feels, none of you do down in america its all bath salts and metheylone lol , and you're ectasy pills are all cut with greasy ass meth and adderal


----------



## SnakierGrizzly (Mar 17, 2017)

Ha mail me 1


throwdo said:


> View attachment 3876671


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 17, 2017)

SnakierGrizzly said:


> Ha mail me 1


fan of the american metheylone sold as mdma?


----------



## SnakierGrizzly (Mar 17, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> fan of the american metheylone sold as mdma?


Not sure Never had the opportunity


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 17, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Got some needlepoint coming in this week love my lucy


you sure you're dealer don't tell u that stuff just to make a fast buck off a research chemical? its not supposed to taste metallic like you said


----------



## throwdo (Mar 17, 2017)

Wi high a


Mr. Bongwater said:


> that stuff looks disgusting man, high quality mdma looks like this
> View attachment 3907513


Dude it looks just like that and i tried it last night its legit ,rolling with my mom right now


----------



## throwdo (Mar 17, 2017)

I got better plugs then you all i ate last night was close to 200 ml
Had blast, just like that guy that said im my lucy proably was fake people just jealous straight up


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 17, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Wi high a
> 
> Dude it looks just like that and i tried it last night its legit ,rolling with my mom right now


just so u know bath salts and metheylone feels really simliar to mdma


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Mar 17, 2017)

Dude iv been in the game for along time evreyone knows what bunkbpolice is yea id be eritated to if i had shitty connects like you your always bashing peoples stuff and i got way more experience than you


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 17, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Dude iv been in the game for along time evreyone knows what bunkbpolice is yea id be eritated to if i had shitty connects like you your always bashing peoples stuff and i got way more experience than you


dont let him ruin your high,bro.Enjoy!


----------



## throwdo (Mar 17, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> dont let him ruin your high,bro.Enjoy!


True im rolling all enjoy my mom is rolling hard as hell ,my moms like wow


----------



## throwdo (Mar 17, 2017)

My sis just committed on how messed up my mom looks ha ha atleast she aint drunk


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 17, 2017)

throwdo said:


> True im rolling all enjoy my mom is rolling hard as hell ,my moms like wow


im not trying to ruin you're high or be a asshole by any means im just trying to spread awareness of how much shitty stuff is going around


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 17, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> that stuff looks disgusting man, high quality mdma looks like this
> View attachment 3907513


so much yum.... i love mixing that stuff with assid


----------



## throwdo (Mar 17, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> so much yum.... i love mixing that stuff with assid


Yea got some cid coming poping molly right now all priably candy flip next time


----------



## Al Kaloid (Mar 17, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> you have no idea how amazing pure high quality mdma feels, none of you do down in america its all bath salts and metheylone lol , and you're ectasy pills are all cut with greasy ass meth and adderal


I've recrystallized MDMA to 99.9+ so this American knows plenty about purity.


----------



## throwdo (Mar 17, 2017)

Well iv had dif kinds aint a chemist that is forshure


----------



## throwdo (Mar 17, 2017)

Probably bout to redose


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 17, 2017)

i got to smuggle some in


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Mar 17, 2017)

Rolling good bro mighet eat a bit more then im done watchin my nephew tonight gladd to see him


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 17, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Rolling good bro mighet eat a bit more then im done watchin my nephew tonight gladd to see him


eating on mdma dats crazy talk


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 17, 2017)

Al Kaloid said:


> I've recrystallized MDMA to 99.9+ so this American knows plenty about purity.


so throwdos stuff looks ok?


----------



## throwdo (Mar 17, 2017)

Def got me high


----------



## throwdo (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Mar 17, 2017)

Only got a g left its bomb hopfuuly my lucy comes thrue


----------



## throwdo (Mar 17, 2017)

Rolling good


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 18, 2017)

soioncetouchedalittlegirlthishorriblethingcalledsluttyonewordLSDsditruinedshitfagscigarettesmokermylifeandmanyothersinfactitisjustasbadascommitingsuicidemakesmewonderwhysomanypeoplehavediedfromthesubstance.theysaylsdcannotkillanditsoverYOUfromanoverdosebutitstillcankillyouyouknowyouwhatimeanandseenscrewthelightbulbineverysingleoneofyoufuckingwankersthatpulloneachothersmangpingponglibidadaioatootah


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 18, 2017)

nicetofinallyseeyouaroundabesupercroitzlikeyoubeenherethemholetiwe


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 18, 2017)

Ayebbqyeamonsaulgoodmantakeiteasymangoodseeingyaaroundtoopeacemyfriend


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 18, 2017)

iwishmykeyboardworkedsamewithmybrainsthatwashandeddowntome


----------



## Al Kaloid (Mar 18, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> so throwdos stuff looks ok?


It's hard to go off the photo on the scale because it has black printing under it. With respect to color, a little can go a long way. Sure, I'd love to see clear and uniform.

For example, we got a couple hundred grams of DMT out of the bark of a shrub that grows on the Baja peninsula. It crystallized out of the crude base fraction. That means the bark was blended with methanol/ether and left in the dark overnight, then the solids were filtered off and the solvent evaporated. The crude extract was taken up in acid, then the acid was made slightly basic with ammonia and the crude base fraction was partitioned into ether. By melting point (~99F), the DMT was about 95% pure when it dropped out of the crude base fraction as transparent yellow crystals. One recrystallization brought the MP up to 104F, which suggests it was very pure. But it still had some yellow tint. Infrared, NMR and MS all suggested it was very pure, like 99.5 or so. Another recrystallization still left a hint of yellow, even though we kept it very dry and kept exposure to light at a minimum. Alkaloids often behave this way.


----------



## throwdo (Mar 18, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> soioncetouchedalittlegirlthishorriblethingcalledsluttyonewordLSDsditruinedshitfagscigarettesmokermylifeandmanyothersinfactitisjustasbadascommitingsuicidemakesmewonderwhysomanypeoplehavediedfromthesubstance.theysaylsdcannotkillanditsoverYOUfromanoverdosebutitstillcankillyouyouknowyouwhatimeanandseenscrewthelightbulbineverysingleoneofyoufuckingwankersthatpulloneachothersmangpingponglibidadaioatootah


Bbq. Whats you talking about ?


----------



## throwdo (Mar 18, 2017)

Al Kaloid said:


> It's hard to go off the photo on the scale because it has black printing under it. With respect to color, a little can go a long way. Sure, I'd love to see clear and uniform.
> 
> For example, we got a couple hundred grams of DMT out of the bark of a shrub that grows on the Baja peninsula. It crystallized out of the crude base fraction. That means the bark was blended with methanol/ether and left in the dark overnight, then the solids were filtered off and the solvent evaporated. The crude extract was taken up in acid, then the acid was made slightly basic with ammonia and the crude base fraction was partitioned into ether. By melting point (~99F), the DMT was about 95% pure when it dropped out of the crude base fraction as transparent yellow crystals. One recrystallization brought the MP up to 104F, which suggests it was very pure. But it still had some yellow tint. Infrared, NMR and MS all suggested it was very pure, like 99.5 or so. Another recrystallization still left a hint of yellow, even though we kept it very dry and kept exposure to light at a minimum. Alkaloids often behave this way.


Yea went threw a g so far proably wont get into it today but i got some cid coming so hew nows maybe candy flip


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 18, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> soioncetouchedalittlegirlthishorriblethingcalledsluttyonewordLSDsditruinedshitfagscigarettesmokermylifeandmanyothersinfactitisjustasbadascommitingsuicidemakesmewonderwhysomanypeoplehavediedfromthesubstance.theysaylsdcannotkillanditsoverYOUfromanoverdosebutitstillcankillyouyouknowyouwhatimeanandseenscrewthelightbulbineverysingleoneofyoufuckingwankersthatpulloneachothersmangpingponglibidadaioatootah


----------



## throwdo (Mar 18, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


>


Well all proably drop 225 aug today wish me luck


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 18, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Well all proably drop 225 aug today wish me luck


relax and have a good melt bro , 400ug is my favorite, soooo goddamn euphoric most ppl try to fight it you have to go with the flow and enjoy yourself


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 18, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Bbq. Whats you talking about ?


what? you cant read ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 18, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Well all proably drop 225 aug today wish me luck


funk yeah


----------



## throwdo (Mar 18, 2017)

All the words were scrambled together maybe its 2 days of mdma 
But o believe tonight is lucy night , honestley all take lsd over molly anyday molly is for loven lsd makes me think exspands my mind it is my fave and you come down is refreshing like you learned something im thinking about trying to take it deeper if you no what i mean


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 18, 2017)

throwdo said:


> All the words were scrambled together maybe its 2 days of mdma
> But o believe tonight is lucy night , honestley all take lsd over molly anyday molly is for loven lsd makes me think exspands my mind it is my fave and you come down is refreshing like you learned something im thinking about trying to take it deeper if you no what i mean


2 days of mdma in a row is pretty hard on you're brain, how much exactly did u take?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 18, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> what? you cant read ?


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 18, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> iwishmykeyboardworkedsamewithmybrainsthatwashandeddowntome


Did you say something about hand me down brains?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 18, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> Did you say something about hand me down brains?


12 days of acid aint treating heatless too good lol


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 18, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> 12 days of acid aint treating heatless too good lol


He may have broken through by now, or at least begun to experience one hell of an increased tolerance.


----------



## throwdo (Mar 18, 2017)

Honestly i ate a gram proably 800 mlg my mom took 200 mlg so yea got a g left my rides broke again so cabt pick up my cid witch is a bummer


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 18, 2017)

mother's along for 'a' trip, or what sub ya speak of. anyways she must be cool


----------



## throwdo (Mar 18, 2017)

Yea she rolled hard my sis thought she was drunk kicked her out , she fell couldent pick herself up but its good she was coming down buy the time she left mu moms a g she will smoke you under the table


----------



## throwdo (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Mar 18, 2017)

All i got left but very potent


----------



## throwdo (Mar 18, 2017)

I ate some shouldent havev3 days in a row is hard core but im old school


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 18, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> 12 days of acid aint treating heatless too good lol


using a substance at least 3 days in a row WILL drop serotonin levels to a horrible level.

*IT IS NOT WISE
*
I have been sober for almost 2 weeks now... 
Dad called the cops on Me...Went to rehab. Thank Jesus


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 18, 2017)

and you all wonder why I have not been posting recently....


----------



## throwdo (Mar 18, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> using a substance at least 3 days in a row WILL drop serotonin levels to a horrible level.
> 
> *IT IS NOT WISE
> *
> ...


Sorry bro dident no we all go threw hard times pm me ifcya wana talk i wondered what happened your friend throwdo i got you all talk in pm and maybe in person if your cool with that


----------



## throwdo (Mar 18, 2017)

For real i think your a good man hit me up , havent talked to my father in 7 months wish i could


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 18, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> and you all wonder why I have not been posting recently....


This is for throwdo's ma 
and harmlessbbq.


----------



## throwdo (Mar 18, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> and you all wonder why I have not been posting recently....


Bbq we understand life is hard


----------



## throwdo (Mar 18, 2017)

I do forshure hit me up


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 19, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> using a substance at least 3 days in a row WILL drop serotonin levels to a horrible level.
> 
> *IT IS NOT WISE
> *
> ...


I KNEW IT , I MIGHT BE A ALCOHOLIC BUT MY DRUNK ASS STILL SENSED YOU GOT HAULED AWAY LMAO, i felt it in the air

those whiney fucks did you some good huh?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 19, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> I KNEW IT , I MIGHT BE A ALCOHOLIC BUT MY DRUNK ASS STILL SENSED YOU GOT HAULED AWAY LMAO, i felt it in the air
> 
> those whiney fucks did you some good huh?


slowing me down again, huh Mr.bongwater ?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 19, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> slowing me down again, huh Mr.bongwater ?


slowing you down? with what? ruining you're brain?


----------



## Al Kaloid (Mar 19, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> still looks greasy


That's because you have grease in your eyes!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 19, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> slowing you down? with what? ruining you're brain?


no.... I was on fire til You opened Your big ass mouth


----------



## throwdo (Mar 19, 2017)

You guys always getting into wtf to bad yall cant just beat each other up already


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 19, 2017)

im just breaking balls haha i mean no harm


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 19, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Honestly i ate a gram proably 800 mlg my mom took 200 mlg so yea got a g left my rides broke again so cabt pick up my cid witch is a bummer


r.i.p here lies throwdo's sertonin


----------



## throwdo (Mar 19, 2017)

Im fine felt a little crappy today but i drank four locos yesterday there to strong just kinda broke right now


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 19, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Im fine felt a little crappy today but i drank four locos yesterday there to strong just kinda broke right now


do you find its hard to eat anything?


----------



## throwdo (Mar 19, 2017)

No ate ribs potato salad and baked beans today filling better


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 19, 2017)

throwdo said:


> No ate ribs potato salad and baked beans today filling better


dosen't sound like molly man lol


----------



## throwdo (Mar 19, 2017)

Dude iv always ate the next day iv tooken x and molly proably 500 times like i said iv been in the game for over 15 years i can get anything iv got connects all over the states


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 19, 2017)

if you took 0.8 of real mdma you'd be suffering lol, once again im not trying to insult you by any means


----------



## throwdo (Mar 19, 2017)

I dident do it in one day took a few but i did fill bad today but i ate half a bar and a few beers so im good you said that about my lucy to but i havent seen you post any pics of anything houston is a big city and there is more dope here than proably all of Canada plus its not evan a real country anyway


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 19, 2017)

cut your teeth


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 20, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I dident do it in one day took a few but i did fill bad today but i ate half a bar and a few beers so im good you said that about my lucy to but i havent seen you post any pics of anything houston is a big city and there is more dope here than proably all of Canada plus its not evan a real country anyway


y'all can't even get good weed you get garbage from mexico, let alone real lsd or good mdma, real lsd dosen't taste metallic like you said it has no taste thats why you find it hard so hard to handle


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 20, 2017)

usa has way stricter laws on drugs which instantly makes drugs handled by worse criminals, generally shittier quality and way more expensive

funny how ppl get so upset when i diss they're drugs


----------



## throwdo (Mar 20, 2017)

Dude have you ever been here ? I mean come on usa consumes more drugs than any other country we have dope from all over the world and yes texas had more prisions than any other state i believe just cause you cant get any dont mean i cant just saying you always talking smack about peoples stuff your a window warrior sorry call it like i see it


----------



## throwdo (Mar 20, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> y'all can't even get good weed you get garbage from mexico, let alone real lsd or good mdma, real lsd dosen't taste metallic like you said it has no taste thats why you find it hard so hard to handle


Dude i grow pot we dont buy from mexico anymore thats been over since 911 you have no clue what your talking about the best growers in the world live in the states


----------



## throwdo (Mar 20, 2017)

Canada is old news narc emrey what a joke , this thread isnt for bickering anaway if all you got is negative shit to say whats the point ?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 20, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Canada is old news narc emrey what a joke , this thread isnt for bickering anaway if all you got is negative shit to say whats the point ?


why is marc emery a joke? why are you dissing canada in the first place? im only trying to tell you that you're lsd sounds fishy


----------



## Al Kaloid (Mar 20, 2017)

Just listen to some tunes that set you free, Throwdo. I use Jimi's "Hey Baby" when the pain is getting me down.


----------



## throwdo (Mar 20, 2017)

Coming down sucks yea jimi rocks


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 20, 2017)

i wasn't trying to be a dick bro


----------



## skuba (Mar 20, 2017)

MBW don't know about Screwston


----------



## throwdo (Mar 20, 2017)

skuba said:


> MBW don't know about Screwston


He really dont


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 20, 2017)

HEY BABY !!!!!!


----------



## ovo (Mar 20, 2017)

YBAB YEH


----------



## throwdo (Mar 21, 2017)

Hungry as hell whats for lunch ? Felt like shit yesterday fill much better today


----------



## throwdo (Mar 21, 2017)

Beans and rice for dinner yum


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Mar 21, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


>


There goes that eye again


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 21, 2017)

I am HeartlessBBQ ▲


----------



## throwdo (Mar 21, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I am HeartlessBBQ ▲


Yea i fill yea iv been struggling with my believe in god but i know hes there just the shit we go threw makes me crazed


----------



## throwdo (Mar 22, 2017)

Another day in america ha ha wtf lets see what it brings


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 22, 2017)

Yo throw, are You still moving to Texas or did YOu already ?

Hows that molly hang over ?


----------



## throwdo (Mar 22, 2017)

Been in tx 2 weeks , bad hangover dting from alcohol aswell still got the metallic taste from alcohol withdraw sucks


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 22, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Another day in america ha ha wtf lets see what it brings


an over whelming amount of immigrants and excessive guns?


----------



## throwdo (Mar 22, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> an over whelming amount of immigrants and excessive guns?


Alot of guns here 50 percecent mexicans here id say


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 22, 2017)

lol i never seen a mexican with my own two eyes in my entire life, not that i'd have a problem with it or anything lol they should send em up here plenty of room


----------



## throwdo (Mar 22, 2017)

Plenty here thats for shure


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 22, 2017)

so im sure you've had you're fair share of weed like this haha


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 22, 2017)

i'd like to trip on shrooms in this field lol


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 22, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Been in tx 2 weeks , bad hangover dting from alcohol aswell still got the metallic taste from alcohol withdraw sucks


Got any trips reports on Your molly stories ? didnt You eat some L recently too ?
Trip reports are awesome !!!!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 22, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i'd like to trip on shrooms in this field lol


images are good though


----------



## throwdo (Mar 22, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Got any trips reports on Your molly stories ? didnt You eat some L recently too ?
> Trip reports are awesome !!!!


Not for lucy but im supposed to get some needlepoint soon think tommorow im going to beach hells yea got a new battery for my ride today


----------



## throwdo (Mar 22, 2017)

I wont do molly again for awhile


----------



## throwdo (Mar 22, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> so im sure you've had you're fair share of weed like this haha


Honestly before 9 11 the bud was great from mexico then it became brown and shitty used to get 5 bricks for a 1000 made a killing


----------



## throwdo (Mar 22, 2017)

Are bud better than Canada now evreybody grows


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 22, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Honestly before 9 11 the bud was great from mexico then it became brown and shitty used to get 5 bricks for a 1000 made a killing


so exactly what i thought was true huh? i pay 7usa / 10 cad a g for kush


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 22, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Are bud better than Canada now evreybody grows


everybody grows dank here too and sell it dirt cheap we can't just agree both countries have dank ass weed? haha


----------



## throwdo (Mar 22, 2017)

I used to live in cali bro , it expensive to live in the land of the free just saying altho i would like to try to go travelel through dif countrys like back packing


----------



## throwdo (Mar 22, 2017)

Straight outlaw here


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 22, 2017)

land of the free? usa is so fucked most people here don't even want to go there for a vacation 
https://fr.musicplayon.com/Eminem-White-America-Uncut-Music-Video-641029.html


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 23, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I wont do molly again for awhile


why ? *lmao* 
ahahahahahaha


----------



## Al Kaloid (Mar 23, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> land of the free? usa is so fucked most people here don't even want to go there for a vacation


That's a load of bullshit. Today in the mountains I saw a Japanese tour bus, met a dude from India, gave a tour to folks from Brazil and planned a tour for some Afghanis next month.


----------



## throwdo (Mar 23, 2017)

Al Kaloid said:


> That's a load of bullshit. Today in the mountains I saw a Japanese tour bus, met a dude from India, gave a tour to folks from Brazil and planned a tour for some Afghanis next month.


He always is full of it


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 24, 2017)

im never full of it, im talking about ppl up *here *not fucking japs and Indians


----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)

Ha ha ha your always downing use evan no Canada is not evan a real country anyway


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 24, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Ha ha ha your always downing use evan no Canada is not evan a real country anyway


explain to me why u think canada isn't a real country? typical ignorant southerner that believes in jesus the magical invisible man in the sky lol if jesus is real why is there so much suffering and evil in the world? why don't u test you're lsd if your so certain its real? i guarantee you its not


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 24, 2017)

"Someone who buys or takes Molly now is probably ingesting dangerous synthetic drugs that have not been tested and are produced in widely varying strengths. The DEA says only 13% of the Molly seized in New York state the last four years actually contained any MDMA, and even then it often was mixed with other drugs. The drugs frequently found in Molly are Methylone, MDPV, 4-MEC, 4-MMC, Pentedrone and MePP."

u guys have such high quality mdma down there


----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)

They said Canada is not a real country on south park so its gotta be true evan Jesus was on there you dumb Canadian


----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)

Dude usa slaps Canada we have the most dope in the whole world , youl get spanked for downing Jesus


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 24, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Dude usa slaps Canada we have the most dope in the whole world , youl get spanked for downing Jesus


and its all garbage


----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)

Why do you think we dont have good drugs ? Watching to much drugs inc ? Ha ha what a tard


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 24, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Why do you think we dont have good drugs ? Watching to much drugs inc ? Ha ha what a tard


"Someone who buys or takes Molly now is probably ingesting dangerous synthetic drugs that have not been tested and are produced in widely varying strengths. The DEA says only 13% of the Molly seized in New York state the last four years actually contained any MDMA, and even then it often was mixed with other drugs. The drugs frequently found in Molly are Methylone, MDPV, 4-MEC, 4-MMC, Pentedrone and MePP."

you're the tard


----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> and its all garbage


Youve never been here period so you dont no how could you ?


----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)

You probably never done real lsd are mdma i can tell your a window warrior


----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)

All talk man just saying


----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)

I meat a Canadian once he was bicycling across usa down to south america he said ay alot ha ha


----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)

Ha ha fuck canda and ther goofy hats


----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)

Youv been drinking the bong water


----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)

Got put in your place stupid Canadian ahaaaa


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 24, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Got put in your place *stupid* Canadian ahaaaa


you can't even speak proper english let alone be smart enough to score real mdma or lsd



throwdo said:


> Ha ha ha your always downing use *evan* *no* Canada is not evan a real country anyway





throwdo said:


> *I meat* a Canadian once he was bicycling across usa down to south america he said ay alot ha ha


----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)

Ahaaa this is rollitup bitch ha ha your a twat dont get but hurt just blame Canada ha ha ha


----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)

Your just upset i got better plugs ha ha


----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)

Start your own thread about what you can get bet that would be a joke


----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)

Instead of talking shit about how fake other peoples shit is just to ruin there thread all get some more needlepoint soon to post your just sad you cant get any ha ha ha


----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)

What a good morning it is


----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)

All for bong water how we do it in the south ha ha


----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)

Canada sucks ha ha


----------



## New Age United (Mar 24, 2017)

Ya your not a very good representative of the states throwdo calling other people stupid when you can't even spell basic words. And it's spelled eh and yes I say it all the time, it can be used to let someone know you understand what they are saying or to let someone know that you just asked a question. "I know eh" "it's $5 a hit eh?"


----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)

Ok gotta ya eh ha ha im picking on bong cause hes being a twat eh ha ha wtf all just blame Canada ha ha eh


----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)

Ha ha this shit is a blast my thread my rules eh´´ wtf


----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)

Eh its 20 $ a hit for bongwater eh ha ha


----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)

Bongwater says usa drugs are bunk and we are all gangmembers bunch of dumb shit eh


----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)

He repeats that are mdma are trash evrey other page tired of hearing it he aint got anything to put up only pics he found on internet basically being a TROLL eh .


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 24, 2017)

New Age United said:


> Ya your not a very good representative of the states throwdo calling other people stupid when you can't even spell basic words.


lmao



throwdo said:


> Ha ha ha your always downing use *evan* *no* Canada is not evan a real country anyway





throwdo said:


> *I meat* a Canadian once he was bicycling across usa down to south america he said ay alot ha ha





throwdo said:


> Instead of talking shit about how fake other peoples shit is just to ruin *there* thread all get some more needlepoint soon to post your just sad you cant get any ha ha ha


----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)

Slang is excepted here just saying


----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lmao


Dude youd get beat up quick here ask any texan you get fd off people show respect here its the loan star state got a shit load of prisons here more than any other state you would want to go home for fear of your life eh .


----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)

New Age United said:


> Ya your not a very good representative of the states throwdo calling other people stupid when you can't even spell basic words. And it's spelled eh and yes I say it all the time, it can be used to let someone know you understand what they are saying or to let someone know that you just asked a question. "I know eh" "it's $5 a hit eh?"


Do you were the stupid hats also eh ?


----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)

We have alot of rednecks here and bangers that will shoot you eh.


----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)

A red neck will beat your ass just as quick


----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)

Yall can keep those silly hats eh ha ha and your mounties we got far to many cops eh


----------



## New Age United (Mar 24, 2017)

Don't where hats. Texas is a stand your ground state eh? As in I carry a gun because I'm too much of a bitch to go without one. Why don't you come up here and we'll Duke it out the old fashioned way?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 24, 2017)

hey look its throdow's family gathering lol


----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> View attachment 3912298 hey look its throdow's family gathering lol


My family is mixed racial mostly czech though no nazis here ha ha


----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> View attachment 3912298 hey look its throdow's family gathering lol


We have alot ab here the kkk is almost gone thank jebus


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 24, 2017)

throwdo... what happened to your LSD journeis ?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 24, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> throwdo... what happened to your LSD journeis ?


what did ur acid taste like?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 24, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> what did ur acid taste like?


like molly. i dont think it is acid.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 24, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> like molly. i dont think it is acid.


bitter as hell like molly? thats nbome which can kill you


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 24, 2017)

throwdo says hes sick of me being skeptical i got every reason to be skeptical y'all be tripping on rc's sold as lsd


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 24, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> bitter as hell like molly? thats nbome which can kill you


yup.... just wait. Im making irish nbomes soon.


----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> throwdo says hes sick of me being skeptical i got every reason to be skeptical y'all be tripping on rc's sold as lsd


How do you know that ? Iv tested some of my cid your just being a hater straight up.


----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> yup.... just wait. Im making irish nbomes soon.


That dude be always downing guess i would to if i lived somewhere like Canada were they get crappy cid


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 24, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> throwdo says hes sick of me being skeptical i got every reason to be skeptical y'all be tripping on rc's sold as lsd


LMAO !!!!!!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 24, 2017)

throwdo said:


> That dude be always downing guess i would to if i lived somewhere like Canada were they get crappy cid


WHAT?!?!?!? candada?!?!?! BAD ACID ?!?!?! more like brown acid !!!!!!!!


----------



## Al Kaloid (Mar 24, 2017)

I've spent quite a bit of time in Canada, eh? i always got a kick out of how many people called into radio shows hating on their policy to require a percentage of their air time to Canadian artists. Canadians love to hate on their own, like Bryan Adams. I even heard Canadians hating on Leonard Cohen, Gordon Lightfoot and Neil Young!


----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> WHAT?!?!?!? candada?!?!?! BAD ACID ?!?!?! more like brown acid !!!!!!!!


That sounds terrible wtf ? You got a story on that bbq ?


----------



## Al Kaloid (Mar 24, 2017)

throwdo said:


> That sounds terrible wtf ? You got a story on that bbq ?


Don't eat the brown acid! (name that quote)


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 24, 2017)

throwdo said:


> That sounds terrible wtf ? You got a story on that bbq ?


ever heard of woodstock ?


----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> ever heard of woodstock ?


Yea my dad went to it


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 24, 2017)

is that him in the blanket ? ^


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 24, 2017)

Al Kaloid said:


> I've spent quite a bit of time in Canada, eh? i always got a kick out of how many people called into radio shows hating on their policy to require a percentage of their air time to Canadian artists. Canadians love to hate on their own, like Bryan Adams. I even heard Canadians hating on Leonard Cohen, Gordon Lightfoot and Neil Young!














http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 hehehe... i got my coffee beans from You. 'member


----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> is that him in the blanket ? ^


Nope most likeley not lmao


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 24, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> yup.... just wait. Im making irish nbomes soon.


irish nbome?? lol, btw sorry to hear that happened to ya but keep ur head up you'll feel better with time but i tried to warn you about using excessive psychedelics man what would happen if u told those 6 ppl who told u to to take ur clothes off to go fuck themselves and refused ? u should definitely lay off it for a while, the whole thing sounds like a american scenario lol canada is seriously way more of a free country



HeatlessBBQ said:


> WHAT?!?!?!? candada?!?!?! BAD ACID ?!?!?! more like brown acid !!!!!!!!


brown acid?



throwdo said:


> That dude be always downing guess i would to if i lived somewhere like Canada were they get crappy cid


well it aint the 60's anymore so i cant imagine too many ppl sell real acid even in usa when they can get away with selling cheap ass doc and shit as lsd, mine comes from europe using the dark web and tested good no taste or sensation on tongue what so ever and its the bomb


----------



## skuba (Mar 24, 2017)

i thought the brown acid was at Altamont

Attached is a quick guide for spelling and grammar


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## abe supercro (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)

Boring friday night


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 24, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Boring friday night


get drunk


----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)

My money dont clear till tommorow my body cant take the hang overs these days honestley


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 24, 2017)

i'll stop being such a downer now lol but everybody needs a test kit, hope y'all have some amazing trips i recommend trying different environments and kinds of weather lol

im getting some soon


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 24, 2017)

throwdo said:


> My money dont clear till tommorow my body cant take the hang overs these days honestley


after a while of drinking heavily you're eyes start to hurt and you start to literally sleep twice as much for me anyways i seriousily can sleep all night and all day


----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> after a while of drinking heavily you're eyes start to hurt and you start to literally sleep twice as much for me anyways i seriousily can sleep all night and all day


I hardly sleep i havent slept in 2 days i never sleep more than 6 hours at a time


----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)

Its hard for me to get to sleep all lay there for hours trying then once i get to sleep all keep trying


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 24, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Its hard for me to get to sleep all lay there for hours trying then once i get to sleep all keep trying





throwdo said:


> I hardly sleep i havent slept in 2 days i never sleep more than 6 hours at a time


lol dats the molly do u find u can't eat either?
"*serotonin* can affect mood and social behavior, appetite and digestion, sleep, memory and sexual desire and function."
mdma uses up extremely excessive dopimine and sertonin, happy, and reward chemicals that it drains it out of you temporarily


----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)

Iv been like this since a kid it has got worse over the years the molly has nothing to do with it


----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)

Im verry depressed all the time anyway for whatever reason


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 24, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Im verry depressed all the time anyway for whatever reason


same here


----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)

Im hoping i can get thrue that cause it holds ya down at work and in life gunaa try and try to live a little cleaner far as use goes maybe that will help and exercise


----------



## ovo (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm going to start jogging again


----------



## throwdo (Mar 25, 2017)

Yup on diet gunna woop myself back into shape


----------



## Al Kaloid (Mar 25, 2017)

skuba said:


> Attached is a quick guide for spelling and grammar


You're grammar guide is way out their.


----------



## Al Kaloid (Mar 25, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Im verry depressed all the time anyway for whatever reason


That sucks. OTOH, my baseline mental condition tends towards depression, so I'm always trying to fight that inertia. Love, humor and music are the arrows in my quiver in the war against depression. Fight the good fight!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 25, 2017)

exercise and nature is proven to make you happy and relaxed, can't wait till the snow melts ive had enough of this winter bullshit lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Al Kaloid (Mar 25, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> exercise and nature is proven to make you happy and relaxed, can't wait till the snow melts ive had enough of this winter bullshit lol


Colorado pretty much had a pussy of a winter. February was a lamb and it's normally a bitch. I'm still looking over my shoulder.


----------



## throwdo (Mar 25, 2017)

Al Kaloid said:


> Colorado pretty much had a pussy of a winter. February was a lamb and it's normally a bitch. I'm still looking over my shoulder.


Yall might get hit again


----------



## Al Kaloid (Mar 25, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yall might get hit again


It's bound to happen. April can be angry.


----------



## throwdo (Mar 26, 2017)

Having a tea


----------



## Al Kaloid (Mar 26, 2017)

If you are drinking and driving, you need to drive extra fast so you can get off the road quick.


----------



## throwdo (Mar 26, 2017)

Al Kaloid said:


> If you are drinking and driving, you need to drive extra fast so you can get off the road quick.


Ahaa na i go out to the explorer to drink my sis hates alchol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 26, 2017)

Al Kaloid said:


> If you are drinking and driving, you need to drive extra fast so you can get off the road quick.


i drive going 120km a hour while high on cocaine and drunk as a skunk


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 26, 2017)

throwdo said:


> View attachment 3913692
> Having a tea


looks like the fake american tea haha im just kidding


----------



## throwdo (Mar 26, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> looks like the fake american tea haha im just kidding


Fuck you bong water ha ha yea we have great tea in the south with hint of lemon on ice ofcourse


----------



## throwdo (Mar 26, 2017)

120 kilometers what is that in miles


----------



## Al Kaloid (Mar 26, 2017)

throwdo said:


> 120 kilometers what is that in miles


120 kph x 0.62 m/k = 74.4 mph


----------



## throwdo (Mar 26, 2017)

Oh ha ha ya i got ny buick up to 145 mph tripping on xos thabk god my car started to rattel and i chilled out and slowed down


----------



## throwdo (Mar 28, 2017)

Hopefully get some lucy soon got to try it before i buy a good 25


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 28, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Hopefully get some lucy soon got to try it before i buy a good 25


be careful with that acid man i've seen excessive pysch use ruin people , have u ever considered taking 400ug? can't do that too often though lol


----------



## throwdo (Mar 28, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> be careful with that acid man i've seen excessive pysch use ruin people , have u ever considered taking 400ug? can't do that too often though lol


I took 5 hits last time i fried from 11 to sun up they were 150 aug took 2 then took the other 3 on the come up


----------



## throwdo (Mar 28, 2017)

Now that im back in tx im going to trip on my beach that i grew up in build a big fire and just trip the day away bbq drink cold beers it will be the biz


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 28, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I took 5 hits last time i fried from 11 to sun up they were 150 aug took 2 then took the other 3 on the come up


how was that trip?


----------



## throwdo (Mar 28, 2017)

This was in arkansa but im home now so im looking for a new plug


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 28, 2017)

im wondering how the intense trip went ?


----------



## throwdo (Mar 28, 2017)

The one in ark it was cool honestley i just watched movie with shawn Connery were hes a night in camalot and that movie shooter with mark Wahlberg. It was bad ass the whole room was moving there was painting in room that really caught my eye it was of a lady setting on stool it was like we were comunicating it was odd evan went to work later that day


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 28, 2017)

im anxious to get blown away on psychedelics again


----------



## throwdo (Mar 28, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> im anxious to get blown away on psychedelics again


Getting any lucy soon ? Maybe we could trip same night


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 28, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Getting any lucy soon ? Maybe we could trip same night


yea sounds good bro, i like it when people describe how they feel and what they see during trips


----------



## mikek420 (Mar 31, 2017)

Aye did 4 of these bad boys niiiice


----------



## throwdo (Mar 31, 2017)

mikek420 said:


> View attachment 3916670
> 
> Aye did 4 of these bad boys niiiice


Cool how many aug are those ?


----------



## mikek420 (Mar 31, 2017)

100 each the gold standard


----------



## throwdo (Mar 31, 2017)

Cool i seen some recenley that look just like that maybe i should pick some up


----------



## mikek420 (Apr 1, 2017)

Yeah pretty decent stuff. Everyone asks what quality, its always the same from different batches. All of my 100 ug tabs have had the same effects


----------



## throwdo (Apr 1, 2017)

Should be gettin some samples and a eldrich test this week if they test good and are on point i will be buying quantity also looken into some geltabs but dont have papper at the moment some are needlepoint and the other is white fluff i think


----------



## mikek420 (Apr 1, 2017)

Picking up 100 200 ug tabs
Then gonna pick up probably 200-300 more regular tabs


----------



## throwdo (Apr 1, 2017)

mikek420 said:


> Picking up 100 200 ug tabs
> Then gonna pick up probably 200-300 more regular tabs


Let me no if there laid acurtleey all hook up but there 100 aug sometimes


----------



## throwdo (Apr 2, 2017)

Laughing my ass off dont remember posting the last post i was chopped


----------



## Diskokobaja (Apr 2, 2017)

Please send me one...


----------



## throwdo (Apr 2, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> Please send me one...


You might just get lucky


----------



## mikek420 (Apr 2, 2017)

Im almost out of the sheet I just got i might not have enough to give Sam any


----------



## throwdo (Apr 2, 2017)

mikek420 said:


> Im almost out of the sheet I just got i might not have enough to give Sam any


Yea i can get the same stuff you got not shure if i should though since i never bought from him before


----------



## Diskokobaja (Apr 3, 2017)

I'm so eager to go on the trip.. I didn't do lsd for about 2 years.. I miss it .


----------



## WildCard008 (Apr 3, 2017)

i wish I had some lsd to journey on....


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 3, 2017)

Derpda derp


----------



## mikek420 (Apr 3, 2017)

Hate to make you guys more envious but my girlfriend is ignoring me so im gonna drop probably 15-20 hits in just a couple minutes


----------



## throwdo (Apr 3, 2017)

Damn my riu is messing up trying to post a pick of cid i got


----------



## throwdo (Apr 3, 2017)

mikek420 said:


> Hate to make you guys more envious but my girlfriend is ignoring me so im gonna drop probably 15-20 hits in just a couple minutes


You taking the same stuff you showed me the other day ?


----------



## throwdo (Apr 3, 2017)

mikek420 said:


> Hate to make you guys more envious but my girlfriend is ignoring me so im gonna drop probably 15-20 hits in just a couple minutes


You taking the same stuff you showed me the other day ?


----------



## mikek420 (Apr 3, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 3, 2017)

"I smoke Rocks!"


----------



## throwdo (Apr 3, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> "I smoke Rocks!"


Gross uuuuh


----------



## mikek420 (Apr 3, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> "I smoke Rocks!"


I was trying to hit you up to get you some doses and shit but you blocked me on your phone I was gonna give you a couple


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 3, 2017)

mikek420 said:


> I was trying to hit you up to get you some doses and shit but you blocked me on your phone I was gonna give you a couple


that sounds nice about now


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 3, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> "I smoke Rocks!"


i collect rocks !!!!


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 3, 2017)

mikek420 said:


> I was trying to hit you up to get you some doses and shit but you blocked me on your phone I was gonna give you a couple


I have a new phone same number. But I moved to House Springs today. You've been on my mind bro. Check out my "sobriety" thread you see how I've been doing. It's in TNT. Pm me yet number. Does Scotty still have it?


----------



## mikek420 (Apr 3, 2017)

Yes I just texted him a few hours ago


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 3, 2017)

mikek420 said:


> Yes I just texted him a few hours ago


I'm glad I've moved tho. I now live in the hills of Missouri it's beautiful perfect for a walk on acid.


----------



## mikek420 (Apr 3, 2017)

Where to?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 3, 2017)

mikek420 said:


> Where to?


House Springs, Mo 19 miles sw of StL.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 3, 2017)

i am not out of LSD.... i have the best lsd right now.


----------



## Al Kaloid (Apr 3, 2017)

I think I got lost when I turned left at Purple Haze Junction.





Jeez, how the hell do I post a picture?


----------



## Al Kaloid (Apr 3, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> House Springs, Mo 19 miles sw of StL.


I used to hang out at Elephant Rock and Johnson Shut-Ins, a bit south of you. Wild places.


----------



## throwdo (Apr 3, 2017)

Anybody try those red levis there 260 mg xos


----------



## throwdo (Apr 3, 2017)

Believe thats 100 aug needlepoint


----------



## mikek420 (Apr 4, 2017)

What's the bigger picture


----------



## WildCard008 (Apr 4, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Anybody try those red levis there 260 mg xos


i hear most prints going around are not LSD.


----------



## throwdo (Apr 4, 2017)

Talking about x bro


----------



## throwdo (Apr 4, 2017)

Mdma pressed pills , got another hit of blotter today it is blue


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 7, 2017)

Al Kaloid said:


> I used to hang out at Elephant Rock and Johnson Shut-Ins, a bit south of you. Wild places.


The hills around here are beautiful


----------



## WildCard008 (Apr 7, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Mdma pressed pills , got another hit of blotter today it is blue


where do You get all Your drugs, @throwdo ?


----------



## throwdo (Apr 7, 2017)

WildCard008 said:


> where do You get all Your drugs, @throwdo ?


Dude from people i know i fried nuts at beach day before yesterday of one tab my shit is legit were do you get yours ? What a question to ask ha ha jebus


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 8, 2017)

WildCard008 said:


> where do You get all Your drugs, @throwdo ?


It's Houston homebro you can get anything lol


----------



## Al Kaloid (Apr 8, 2017)

WildCard008 said:


> where do You get all Your drugs, @throwdo ?


Where'd you get that avatar? Wild!


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 9, 2017)

Hey guys Jesus loves you just wanted to say


----------



## Al Kaloid (Apr 9, 2017)

George Carlin said that Atheism is a non-prophet organization.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 10, 2017)

this thread makes Me laugh. I see it's intent.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 10, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Hey guys Jesus loves you just wanted to say


thank You, Drowning Man. JESUS IS THE ONLY WAY.
We are humans that make mistakes. I am not God. Nor will ever honestly claim to be.
I am not Jesus Christ nor will I ever honestly claim to be.

He washes away Our imperfectness. He cleans Our slate. 
He makes Us reborn with Our current identity. 

Jesus is the ultimate psychedelic trip... with some LSD.


----------



## throwdo (Apr 10, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> thank You, Drowning Man. JESUS IS THE ONLY WAY.
> We are humans that make mistakes. I am not God. Nor will ever honestly claim to be.
> I am not Jesus Christ nor will I ever honestly claim to be.
> 
> ...


Iv ate sevreal dif kinds this week but cant post pics for some reason i did some white fluff and needlepoint i still fill that needlepoint is the best as far as jesus goes iv lost my way my moms homeless and my fam is falling apart its a very sad time in my life , me and my mom dropped some lsd together at beach the other day it was fun


----------



## throwdo (Apr 10, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> this thread makes Me laugh. I see it's intent.


Not shure if your making fun bbq but i have been eating alot of lsd fuck mdma im so over it and you fill like shit after words the come down on lsd is easy guess i just lost my love for x im all about lsd its my fav drug hands down but i do abuse the stuff thats forshure quit smoking pot so i can get a decent job evan no i love weed i want to get my mom off the streets i fear for her saftey this world is full of hate all the Christians are the first to talk bad about you as soon as you walk away but smile and be nice to your face guess im strugling with my faith , have you seen the postman ? In a wearey world


----------



## throwdo (Apr 10, 2017)

Wish i could post pics of the cid i ate this week its pissing me off


----------



## throwdo (Apr 10, 2017)

Wish i could post pics of the cid i ate this week its pissing me off


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 10, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Wish i could post pics of the cid i ate this week its pissing me off


awe come on! You can do it !!!!


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 10, 2017)

Hey any body ever seen some Jesus blotter?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 10, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Hey any body ever seen some Jesus blotter?


I have... I ate some not too long ago in Hawaii with My brother from another mother.
We massaged goats over there and collected milk. Got paid in Jesus blotters.
Such cool dudes...
... no where as nice as them fools on the island outskirts selling cocaine and meth...


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 10, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I have... I ate some not too long ago in Hawaii with My brother from another mother.
> We massaged goats over there and collected milk. Got paid in Jesus blotters.
> Such cool dudes...
> ... no where as nice as them fools on the island outskirts selling cocaine and meth...


Lol which jesus pic? Also did you get a hard on from the goat messaging?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 10, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Lol which jesus pic? Also did you get a hard on from the goat messaging?


You know ? the one with Jesus...
and yeah...i got a little hard one


----------



## throwdo (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Apr 11, 2017)

This was 2 tabs I ate the other night


----------



## throwdo (Apr 11, 2017)

Ate this at beach the other day it was very good


----------



## throwdo (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## WildCard008 (Apr 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Dude from people i know i fried nuts at beach day before yesterday of one tab my shit is legit were do you get yours ? What a question to ask ha ha jebus


I get all My LSD for Yahshua <---------


----------



## WildCard008 (Apr 11, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> It's Houston homebro you can get anything lol


buncha deadhead folk ? I shall buy You a beer at The Anvil if You throw Me some leads, @throwdo


----------



## throwdo (Apr 11, 2017)

Brow if i had the bread id get all of riu fucked up throwdos bash wish i could


----------



## throwdo (Apr 12, 2017)

Watching new prision break fuck yea


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 13, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Brow if i had the bread id get all of riu fucked up throwdos bash wish i could


hey, there should totally be a rollitup.org lsd dispatch


----------



## throwdo (Apr 13, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> hey, there should totally be a rollitup.org lsd dispatch


Yup one big trip report might look inti this for a select few of us tired of triping alone youl be getting a invite bbq thats forshure


----------



## skuba (Apr 13, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Hey any body ever seen some Jesus blotter?


We had this "purple Jesus" perforated blotter with the Alex Gray Jesus image in it. Very visual acid back in 2007


----------



## throwdo (Apr 13, 2017)

skuba said:


> We had this "purple Jesus" perforated blotter with the Alex Gray Jesus image in it. Very visual acid back in 2007


Nope i did not acess it back then alot of x


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 13, 2017)

there isnt much of that blotter artwork going around in batches anymore is there?

anyone run into those blue ganeshas back in 2011 ???
*PHEW* . . . Alex sure knows how to amp up the dosage and keep it potent.


----------



## throwdo (Apr 13, 2017)

There ia alot of deadpool art


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 13, 2017)

throwdo said:


> There ia alot of deadpool art


what do you think those are microgramed out at ?


----------



## throwdo (Apr 14, 2017)

Think there 100 aug


----------



## throwdo (Apr 14, 2017)

I have acess to some but i wana buy atleast 25


----------



## throwdo (Apr 14, 2017)

100 aug


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 14, 2017)

skuba said:


> We had this "purple Jesus" perforated blotter with the Alex Gray Jesus image in it. Very visual acid back in 2007


Interesting ima google image that. So Alex gray?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 14, 2017)

skuba said:


> We had this "purple Jesus" perforated blotter with the Alex Gray Jesus image in it. Very visual acid back in 2007


This one?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 14, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


>


----------



## throwdo (Apr 16, 2017)

Im thinking of buying hafe a gram of dmt i here its the chem in brain that makes you sleep i have trouble sleeping so maybe it will trigure something and make my life for the better


----------



## skuba (Apr 16, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> This one?
> View attachment 3924800


Yep that was the one


----------



## skuba (Apr 16, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Im thinking of buying hafe a gram of dmt i here its the chem in brain that makes you sleep i have trouble sleeping so maybe it will trigure something and make my life for the better


People say dmt is released when you sleep and dream. If you're just trying to sleep better I'd try some Melatonin, it's over the counter at any drug sto


----------



## throwdo (Apr 16, 2017)

Already got melatonin it does work


----------



## skuba (Apr 16, 2017)

Main thing that keeps me up at night is stress and thinking about shit. And I'm fuckin nocturnal I swear I could sleep all day


----------



## throwdo (Apr 16, 2017)

skuba said:


> Main thing that keeps me up at night is stress and thinking about shit. And I'm fuckin nocturnal I swear I could sleep all day


Il stay up for 2 0r 3 days sometimes no problem if i get to 7 i start hearing and seeing shit


----------



## skuba (Apr 16, 2017)

Damn Holmes maybe it's the drugs?


----------



## throwdo (Apr 16, 2017)

Nope dont do alot of drugs have had amsomnia since i was about 6


----------



## throwdo (Apr 17, 2017)

Ate to much today laid out now guess depression will do that to you


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 17, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Im thinking of buying hafe a gram of dmt i here its the chem in brain that makes you sleep i have trouble sleeping so maybe it will trigure something and make my life for the better


No thats melatonin they say dmt is wat causes dreams it wont help you sleep homie trust me


----------



## throwdo (Apr 17, 2017)

No i mean maybe it will open the gate way to my insomnia might buy half a g still have yet to try any


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 18, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> No thats melatonin they say dmt is wat causes dreams it wont help you sleep homie trust me





throwdo said:


> No i mean maybe it will open the gate way to my insomnia might buy half a g still have yet to try any


I have heard DMT being able to cure or at least assists in healing things


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 18, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I have heard DMT being able to cure or at least assists in healing things


Not sure but anythings possible i did dmt over400-500 in just a few months when i ran out i had severe night terrors so everything in moderation i hope. Knowledge is power but ignorance is bliss


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 20, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Not sure but anythings possible i did dmt over400-500 in just a few months when i ran out i had severe night terrors so everything in moderation i hope. Knowledge is power but ignorance is bliss


You think the chemicals caused the reaction ?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 20, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> You think the chemicals caused the reaction ?


Possible you cut the brain off of anything its used to and theres usualy a reaction


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 20, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Possible you cut the brain off of anything its used to and theres usualy a reaction


on that note... 
what are You thoughts on legalization of cannabis in the United States of America ?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 20, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> on that note...
> what are You thoughts on legalization of cannabis in the United States of America ?


Yes but it needs to be highly regulated or if they wont legalize for personal use at least decriminalize it. Medical is an absolute yes.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 21, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yes but it needs to be highly regulated or if they wont legalize for personal use at least decriminalize it. Medical is an absolute yes.


well...america IS known for regulating...everything, right? ...
left?...i dont know at this point. ^

hey @Drowning-Man , if You have not noticed, *85% of America is high RIGHT now.*


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 21, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> well...america IS known for regulating...everything, right? ...
> left?...i dont know at this point. ^
> 
> hey @Drowning-Man , if You have not noticed, *85% of America is high RIGHT now.*


Yeah they probly are lol im a republican for the most part but ill vote for a man who will get the job done not a political party ive voted for both sides since i turned 18. Honestly i have no faith in politicians


----------



## throwdo (Apr 21, 2017)

So i got acess to some 100 aug gamma goblins might give these a go next time


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 21, 2017)

throwdo said:


> So i got acess to some 100 aug gamma goblins might give these a go next time






^ GAMMA GOBLINS ^
one of the best songs to trip to ever, imo
starts out very light and airy. Comfortable, yet satisfying then breaks down 
into a creepy mind magic head fuck that leaves You left in awe and wonder.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 22, 2017)

*^ The Grateful Dead ^*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 25, 2017)

@throwdo , got any updates ?


----------



## throwdo (Apr 25, 2017)

Working on getting some but im trying to get my ride fixed i want to spend night at beach on next trip and im working on getting some


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 25, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Working on getting some but im trying to get my ride fixed i want to spend night at beach on next trip and im working on getting some


Galveston beach? Thats a nasty beach lol


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 25, 2017)

Thinking about extracting come caapi.


----------



## throwdo (Apr 25, 2017)

Cool i can get some dmt right now 20 bucks for 100mg if i buy more i can get it cheaper but im trying to get a stock of lucy to last me a minute


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 25, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Cool i can get some dmt right now 20 bucks for 100mg if i buy more i can get it cheaper but im trying to get a stock of lucy to last me a minute


Damn better grab the dmt when its available never know wen youl see it again


----------



## throwdo (Apr 25, 2017)

True iv never


Drowning-Man said:


> Damn better grab the dmt when its available never know wen youl see it again


True iv never seen are tried it but its the yellowish kind


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 25, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Damn better grab the dmt when its available never know wen youl see it again


whatr You implying?


----------



## throwdo (Apr 25, 2017)

Think hes saying its hard to find deems


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 25, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Think hes saying its hard to find deems


not really... i know where to find plenty all over the place


----------



## throwdo (Apr 25, 2017)

His connections arnt as deep as yours


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 25, 2017)

throwdo said:


> His connections arnt as deep as yours


Oh... and how do YOU know MY SOURCEs ?


----------



## throwdo (Apr 25, 2017)

Not saying i do but ya never know just saying he dosent have the same connections


----------



## throwdo (Apr 25, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Oh... and how do YOU know MY SOURCEs ?


Paranoid much lol bongwater always says i get fake evreything lol but i got better conects than him


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 25, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Paranoid much lol bongwater always says i get fake evreything lol but i got better conects than him


lol you are funny. i was only making a joke.


----------



## throwdo (Apr 25, 2017)

Maybe i


HeatlessBBQ said:


> lol you are funny. i was only making a joke.


Maybe im the paranoid one i am half crazy


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 25, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Maybe i
> 
> Maybe im the paranoid one i am half crazy


that is okay. I love people like You. we all can get paranoid at times.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 26, 2017)

Lol i extract it its available to me the second i have the money to buy supplys, oops i mean SWIMM extracts it lol


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 26, 2017)

hehe swim


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 26, 2017)

I cant swimm im a drowning man


----------



## throwdo (Apr 26, 2017)

I need some lsd


----------



## throwdo (Apr 27, 2017)

Well my buddy is supposed to get me some gel tabs this week proably yellow ones there 100 aug all try em out not sure if all like them are not


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 27, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Well my buddy is supposed to get me some gel tabs this week proably yellow ones there 100 aug all try em out not sure if all like them are not


Im getting 90 hits next week


----------



## throwdo (Apr 27, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Im getting 90 hits next week


Cool they yellow are green ?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 27, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Cool they yellow are green ?


No idea. Havent seen em they coming in the mail


----------



## throwdo (Apr 27, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> No idea. Havent seen em they coming in the mail


Cool keep me posted


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 28, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Cool keep me posted


Gotcha


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 29, 2017)

*HEY HALLUCINATORY CREW.... *
*WHAT IS IN YOUR BAGGIE TODAY ?!?!?!*


----------



## throwdo (Apr 29, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> *HEY HALLUCINATORY CREW.... *
> *WHAT IS IN YOUR BAGGIE TODAY ?!?!?!*


I seen some of that wow you are talking about is it worth the buy ? How would you compare it to fluff are needlepoint ?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 29, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> *HEY HALLUCINATORY CREW.... *
> *WHAT IS IN YOUR BAGGIE TODAY ?!?!?!*


sell me some you big pupil'ed fuck lol


----------



## WildCard008 (Apr 29, 2017)

Dang... I wish I had some acid right now.
Really wish I knew where to get some... Help Me out @HeatlessBBQ ?

Last time I saw Sublime w/ ROME ,
I saw this crazy dreadlock dude having an awesome time and making everyone smile. Very social and approachable guy. He was selling acid and I asked Me if I wanted some for free.
I wasn't sure because I have heard stories about friends and family getting into certain situations that I particularly never wanted to get into. ↺

“A mind is like a parachute. It doesn't work if it is not open.” 
~ Frank Zappa


----------



## throwdo (Apr 29, 2017)

So im perrty sure the gel tabs im getting this week are 100 aug and there green im excited all proably get rid of half of it and keep half for personal use


----------



## throwdo (Apr 29, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> sell me some you big pupil'ed fuck lol


Bong how much you paying lol


----------



## throwdo (Apr 29, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> *HEY HALLUCINATORY CREW.... *
> *WHAT IS IN YOUR BAGGIE TODAY ?!?!?!*


What kind are they BBQ


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 29, 2017)

So im getting 90 hits next week in liquid should i be woried?


----------



## throwdo (Apr 29, 2017)

Not really iv been looking for some liquid since my connect left if he pops back up im going to jump om it , thought you were getting geltabs ? Id go with the liquid any idea what your gunna put them on besides yout tounge lol


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 29, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Not really iv been looking for some liquid since my connect left if he pops back up im going to jump om it , thought you were getting geltabs ? Id go with the liquid any idea what your gunna put them on besides yout tounge lol


Im getting dmt instead actualy


----------



## throwdo (Apr 29, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Im getting dmt instead actualy


Ha ha wtf that was a dramatic change


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 29, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Ha ha wtf that was a dramatic change


Yeah well i cant turn doun dmt thats my thing


----------



## throwdo (Apr 29, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah well i cant turn doun dmt thats my thing


Yea i love my lsd


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 29, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yea i love my lsd


Yeah lsd is fine but dmt is devine probly will order ayahuasca for extraction for vapohuasca


----------



## throwdo (Apr 30, 2017)

Probably save a bunch of money making it yourself


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 30, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Probably save a bunch of money making it yourself


Yeah i could i can turn a kilo of mimosa into 10 to 15 grams. But i havent given up on the liquid acid. Choices choices lol its between 90 hits of acid or 1 gram of dmt. Im now leaning tords acid it will go way farther. The dmt is $100 the 90 hits is $110 and its liqued


----------



## throwdo (Apr 30, 2017)

Well if the liquid is good go with the liquid i havent tried deems but maybe you can get alittle bit with it


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 30, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Well if the liquid is good go with the liquid i havent tried deems but maybe you can get alittle bit with it


Yeah 90 hits for 110 is a steal. I could sell some of it to if im in need of cash


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 30, 2017)

throwdo said:


> What kind are they BBQ


Not a spec of the clue in the world. It is most def LSD though 

120 - 190 microgram a dose range [ 1/4 x 1/4 inch square ]


----------



## throwdo (Apr 30, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah 90 hits for 110 is a steal. I could sell some of it to if im in need of cash


Yea all proably get rid of some of my gels so i can get a biggeer pack


----------



## throwdo (Apr 30, 2017)

There supposed to be green windowpane


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 30, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yea all proably get rid of some of my gels so i can get a biggeer pack


Would you be interested in acid dropped on candy or watever you want it dropped on yer chouce


----------



## throwdo (Apr 30, 2017)

Yea i would i was planning on doing that myself accept my guy does not have any liquid left what graid you getting needlepoint?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 30, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> *HEY HALLUCINATORY CREW.... *
> *WHAT IS IN YOUR BAGGIE TODAY ?!?!?!*


Rye berries inoculated with Mazatec spores.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 30, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yea i would i was planning on doing that myself accept my guy does not have any liquid left what graid you getting needlepoint?


I dont know wat that means i think it doesnt matter 100mcg per drop means 100 mcg per drop


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 30, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yea i would i was planning on doing that myself accept my guy does not have any liquid left what graid you getting needlepoint?


Well hey how much would uou be planning per hit we can deal


----------



## throwdo (Apr 30, 2017)

What i mean but needlepoint is the grade of lsd , and i normally get 25 for anywere from 60 to a 100$ depending on hew i go thrue


----------



## throwdo (Apr 30, 2017)

Im alreadey getting some this week so maybe next go


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 30, 2017)

throwdo said:


> What i mean but needlepoint is the grade of lsd , and i normally get 25 for anywere from 60 to a 100$ depending on hew i go thrue


Yeah im getting 90 hits at like $1.10


----------



## throwdo (Apr 30, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah im getting 90 hits at like $1.10


Thats a perrty good price you should do gummies with 200 aog drop on each side


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 30, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Thats a perrty good price you should do gummies with 200 aog drop on each side


Yeah for personal uss ill drop under the toungue wat you think about acid under the eye?


----------



## throwdo (Apr 30, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah for personal uss ill drop under the toungue wat you think about acid under the eye?


I think you should not put in your eye its not worth the risk your eye is sensetive


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 30, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I think you should not put in your eye its not worth the risk your eye is sensetive


Ok the person im getting it from wont except my messages i might get ayahuasca stuff


----------



## throwdo (Apr 30, 2017)

Yea i might buy some deems of yea lol iv yet to try it


----------



## throwdo (Apr 30, 2017)

So my buddys post to get those gel tabs wendsday plus rep to my hommie cant wait all proably going camping at beach


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 30, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yea i might buy some deems of yea lol iv yet to try it


Im only getting a gram


----------



## throwdo (Apr 30, 2017)

Oh wow that sucks id buy lucy instead


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 30, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Oh wow that sucks id buy lucy instead


Well ive done dmt at least 400 times but i never get tired of my encounters i have more questions for the"others". How many times have you used lucy?


----------



## throwdo (Apr 30, 2017)

Not sure really maybe 50 times its special to me iv only got good connection in my older age , i grew up eatin xpils like candy proably done that 500 times


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 30, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Not sure really maybe 50 times its special to me iv only got good connection in my older age , i grew up eatin xpils like candy proably done that 500 times


How old are you buddy?


----------



## throwdo (Apr 30, 2017)

31 young


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 30, 2017)

throwdo said:


> 31 young


Oh still young im 29


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 30, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Rye berries inoculated with Mazatec spores.






Marzipan spores ?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 30, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Marzipan spores ?


Mazatec cubes. Mushrooms.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 30, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Mazatec cubes. Mushrooms.


Nice im getting dmt next week


----------



## throwdo (May 1, 2017)

Anybody got any fresh pics of lucy to start the month of in the hallucinating thread LOL BBQ plus rep to him thanks for coming buy my thread guys lets keep this thing rolling


----------



## ANC (May 1, 2017)

Just order like 150g of mimosa bark of the net and extract it yourself, it is pretty easy, no nuclear science involved.
Will give you more than enough doses, I'd break it up into 3 50g extractions as it is a convenient amount to process using things like wine bottles and glass jars.
Lucozade bottles are also nice for small amounts.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 1, 2017)

ANC said:


> Just order like 150g of mimosa bark of the net and extract it yourself, it is pretty easy, no nuclear science involved.
> Will give you more than enough doses, I'd break it up into 3 50g extractions as it is a convenient amount to process using things like wine bottles and glass jars.
> Lucozade bottles are also nice for small amounts.


Yeah ive extracted dmt at least a dozen times


----------



## throwdo (May 1, 2017)

ANC said:


> Just order like 150g of mimosa bark of the net and extract it yourself, it is pretty easy, no nuclear science involved.
> Will give you more than enough doses, I'd break it up into 3 50g extractions as it is a convenient amount to process using things like wine bottles and glass jars.
> Lucozade bottles are also nice for small amounts.


I got a tech for it just dont have the time are extra cash at the moment love the art here bart simpson rocks


----------



## throwdo (May 1, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah ive extracted dmt at least a dozen times


Yea id like to do it save some bread people around here dont evan no what it is


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 1, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I got a tech for it just dont have the time are extra cash at the moment love the art here bart simpson rocks


Well i could do it for you if you get the cash


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 1, 2017)

ANC said:


> Just order like 150g of mimosa bark of the net and extract it yourself, it is pretty easy, no nuclear science involved.
> Will give you more than enough doses, I'd break it up into 3 50g extractions as it is a convenient amount to process using things like wine bottles and glass jars.
> Lucozade bottles are also nice for small amounts.


Hey you got a stateside link for mimosa?


----------



## throwdo (May 1, 2017)

Yea how much cash you need


----------



## throwdo (May 1, 2017)

I think i do somewhere all look for you


----------



## ANC (May 1, 2017)

I'd have to check my old posts, I know I posted it a few years back. I just have so much contraband I haven't had to order in years.
Part of being bipolar is everything you get yourself to do, you do at 200%, sometimes that extends to shopping. But also gifted lots of stuff.


----------



## throwdo (May 1, 2017)

Buy in bulk got it


----------



## throwdo (May 1, 2017)

If i spend a couple bills i wander how many gs i could make


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 1, 2017)

ANC said:


> I'd have to check my old posts, I know I posted it a few years back. I just have so much contraband I haven't had to order in years.
> Part of being bipolar is everything you get yourself to do, you do at 200%, sometimes that extends to shopping. But also gifted lots of stuff.


Yeah im bipolar to. I could get acacia but it has to much nmt in it and takes more work. But yeah please shoot me a link when you can


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 1, 2017)

throwdo said:


> If i spend a couple bills i wander how many gs i could make


Depends on how much the mimosa or acacia cost. I can get a kilo of acacia for like $105 but it takes more work. Probly a few gs bro


----------



## throwdo (May 1, 2017)

What is NMT ? Its proably cheaper for me to just buy deems if i only get a couple gs i can buy a g for a bill so it would mske since just to buy it


----------



## throwdo (May 1, 2017)

http://www.ascensionethno.com/item/grams-oz-brazilian-mimosa-hostilis


----------



## ANC (May 1, 2017)

WHy the fuck do you need a couple of Gs? you need like 60ish micrograms 100 if you are a hard head, that is 10 life altering experiences in a gram.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 1, 2017)

throwdo said:


> http://www.ascensionethno.com/item/grams-oz-brazilian-mimosa-hostilis


Yeah i know that link but theyre outa business and yeah if i spend money to extract im going all out. But yeah i could get you dmt for100. White stuff


----------



## Diskokobaja (May 1, 2017)

Is it trolling If I ask inbox me if you can score some acid?? I didnt do it for half of decade, and I miss it..


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 1, 2017)

ANC said:


> WHy the fuck do you need a couple of Gs? you need like 60ish micrograms 100 if you are a hard head, that is 10 life altering experiences in a gram.


Not micrograms more like 40mg for blast off ive used dmt hundreds of times went though like 10 grams in a few months made me a little crazy tho


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 1, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> Is it trolling If I ask inbox me if you can score some acid?? I didnt do it for half of decade, and I miss it..


Not really homie but i cant help you i can get dmt tho


----------



## ANC (May 1, 2017)

sorry typoe, but should be evident by if you divided the gram by 100.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 1, 2017)

ANC said:


> sorry typoe, but should be evident by if you divided the gram by 100.


Yeah a gram could possibly get you 25 trips but i dont even way it any more i just load it up and hit it till i cant lol


----------



## ANC (May 1, 2017)

Once you learn our choices for dosages have been predetermined by something outside of our control or perception, that is the only way to dose.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 1, 2017)

ANC said:


> Once you learn our choices for dosages have been predetermined by something outside of our control or perception, that is the only may to dose.


That and 3 to 4 hits lol


----------



## throwdo (May 1, 2017)

Well i was gunna share with my friends thats why i needed more than a g


----------



## throwdo (May 1, 2017)

Think im getting rid of half my gels right off the bat i might get some dead pools are some more window pane


----------



## ANC (May 1, 2017)

Lucky friends.


----------



## throwdo (May 1, 2017)

Well my friends cant get any i was gunna let it go cheap


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 1, 2017)

ANC said:


> Lucky friends.


Dmt is meant to be shared. And i found a link for mimosa its a kilo for 160 thats like 10-20 grams extracted


----------



## Diskokobaja (May 1, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Not really homie but i cant help you i can get dmt tho


I really dont know what is it, but i dont wanna know either.. I stick with 5 drugs,weed,hash,xtc/mdma,lsd,blow.. Everything else is f you very much i dont wanna.. no offense.


----------



## throwdo (May 1, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> I really dont know what is it, but i dont wanna know either.. I stick with 5 drugs,weed,hash,xtc/mdma,lsd,blow.. Everything else is f you very much i dont wanna.. no offense.


Dmt is intristing stuff there has been alot of research done from it


----------



## Diskokobaja (May 1, 2017)

acall.me old school but I got only faith in thesse proven drugs.. everything else for me is chemichal garbage... That is just me.. And all above mentioned only real drug is blow...at least for me..


----------



## throwdo (May 1, 2017)

Blow sucks i grew up on border hate the stuff


----------



## throwdo (May 1, 2017)

Id trade my coke for lsd anyday


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 1, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> acall.me old school but I got only faith in thesse proven drugs.. everything else for me is chemichal garbage... That is just me.. And all above mentioned only real drug is blow...at least for me..


I enjoy the drug buffet like a chinese restaurant except with drugs


----------



## Diskokobaja (May 1, 2017)

We in balkan have very poor quality of Blow and its very expensive... So its liKe holy grail to us.. I was raver and xtc was my drug of choise..plus weed after that..


----------



## throwdo (May 1, 2017)

We get scama over her high quality fish scale and i still hate coke


----------



## throwdo (May 1, 2017)

I dont do x often anymore lsd is where its at


----------



## Diskokobaja (May 1, 2017)

I cant say i understand what are you saying, but here its mixed lime hell..if it has 10% of coke inside..


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 1, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I dont do x often anymore lsd is where its at


Hey im waiting on crystal mdma in the mail should be here in the next couple days hopefully today lol


----------



## throwdo (May 1, 2017)

Cool hers a link to a guy laying blotter

https://www.reddit.com/r/Drugs/comments/18fcow/over_the_next_hour_or_two_i_will_lay_200_hits_of/


----------



## throwdo (May 1, 2017)

How much molly you getting ?


----------



## throwdo (May 1, 2017)

Il proably guna get a few instagrams for me and this chick im supposed to kick it with


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 1, 2017)

throwdo said:


> How much molly you getting ?


.5


----------



## throwdo (May 1, 2017)

You eating that buy yourself ?


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 1, 2017)

throwdo said:


> You eating that buy yourself ?


Probly gonna split it in half for 2 rolls ive done 250mg before


----------



## ANC (May 1, 2017)

DMT is the only drug I asked myself "WHY THE FUCK ARE THEY HIDING THIS SHIT?" afterwards.
Everything else is just DMT preparing you to use it.


----------



## throwdo (May 1, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Probly gonna split it in half for 2 rolls ive done 250mg before


Yea im over mdma on a personal note


----------



## throwdo (May 1, 2017)

ANC said:


> DMT is the only drug I asked myself "WHY THE FUCK ARE THEY HIDING THIS SHIT?" afterwards.
> Everything else is just DMT preparing you to use it.


So im guessing i need to give it a go


----------



## throwdo (May 1, 2017)

But you said you dont take lsd anymore ?


----------



## ANC (May 1, 2017)

Let me quote you from a PM I received, will leave the sender's name off.

_well i drank a few beers and popped a bar earlier. had some great herb for after.

so i dumped out of what i had left and it was more than i had ever smoked before. i put it on a screen in my bong, topped it with a tiny pinch of basil. then i ripped that shit harder than ever before, cleared the whole thing. i held it as long as i possibly could. 

mind you i had sphongle DMT on.

ok so half way into holding the hit in i already notice some major things happening. and after that it TOTALLY took over. i was ripped to some place inside the song and computer. i fully forgot what i was on what world this is, how long have i been like this. but it all felt sooooo amazing. 

i totally let go and let it take me away. ohh man it gets so much better every time i do it. 

im never gonna stop extracting this wonderful substance.

thanks again bro for all you help... i don't think i would have done it if it wasn't for you.

Oct 8, 2009_

LCD changes you, DMT changes everything but you.​


----------



## throwdo (May 1, 2017)

ANC said:


> Let me quote you from a PM I received, will leave the sender's name off.
> 
> _well i drank a few beers and popped a bar earlier. had some great herb for after.
> 
> ...


Thats rad as hell i hope to get some deems soon


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 1, 2017)

throwdo said:


> So im guessing i need to give it a go


Yes


----------



## ANC (May 1, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (May 1, 2017)

ANC said:


>


Just a joke right ?


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 1, 2017)

ANC said:


>


----------



## ANC (May 1, 2017)

You have to learn to listen to it, Although it is abstract and his experience, many things translate well into equivalents of my own experiences if I draw the line straight through the dimensions without crossing back here.

Some of it hits so close to home it brings tears.

I don't think it is possible to animate, one can at least try to convey the feelings.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 1, 2017)




----------



## ANC (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Drowning-Man (May 1, 2017)

ANC said:


>


Copy right gay


----------



## ANC (May 1, 2017)

heh?


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 1, 2017)

ANC said:


> heh?


Wont play


----------



## ANC (May 1, 2017)

Something is going completely over my head.
I've clearly been gone a while.


----------



## throwdo (May 1, 2017)

So i got it 25 green geltabs they look fire


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 1, 2017)

can't say i ever seen acid like that lol


----------



## throwdo (May 1, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> can't say i ever seen acid like that lol


Yea thats window pane buddy iv already got most of it gone im trying to get 50 next time


----------



## throwdo (May 1, 2017)

So i sold 14 and doubled my money got 10 left to party with gunna get 50 this go hells yea


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 1, 2017)

throwdo said:


> View attachment 3934508
> So i got it 25 green geltabs they look fire


Yeah never seen that wats the gel made from?


----------



## throwdo (May 1, 2017)

Not sure but the reviews are on point tested positive for lsd got 10 left he is restocking getting atleast 50


----------



## throwdo (May 1, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah never seen that wats the gel made from?


LSD LOL I DONT NO NOT A CHEMIST


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 1, 2017)

throwdo said:


> LSD LOL I DONT NO NOT A CHEMIST


The gels not made from lsd retard lol its just the vehicle for the lsd.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 1, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> The gels not made from lsd retard lol its just the vehicle for the lsd.


is that you talking or the intravenous methamphetamine?


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 1, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> is that you talking or the intravenous methamphetamine?


Again with yer ignorant comments yer so stuped derp and i remember you going on about heroin stuped.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 1, 2017)

hahaha for the record i never shot the shit


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 1, 2017)

shoot meth and smoking so much dmt you have night terrors you're so smart


----------



## throwdo (May 1, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> The gels not made from lsd retard lol its just the vehicle for the lsd.


I know its not full on lsd duh wtf its just gellatin with lsd in middle


----------



## throwdo (May 1, 2017)

Yall have fun im going to crash just nobo got that good drownin lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 1, 2017)

we're all a bunch of junkies drowning in our own bullshit thats the beauty of it hahaha


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Drowning-Man (May 2, 2017)

Ok well truce guys cut out the bullshit


----------



## throwdo (May 2, 2017)

Lol yall pull the gloves off lol


----------



## throwdo (May 2, 2017)

When bongwater drunk and high hes ready for war lol


----------



## throwdo (May 2, 2017)

Where is BBQ ?


----------



## throwdo (May 2, 2017)

All i got left its gunna be all gone soon all keep five for myself


----------



## Al Kaloid (May 2, 2017)

Reminds me of a Jimmy Buffett concert.



throwdo said:


> View attachment 3934942


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 2, 2017)

Anybody know anybody in st Louis area?


----------



## Al Kaloid (May 2, 2017)

I know many people there.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 2, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Anybody know anybody in st Louis area?


nah... I have never been there. I have family out there though.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 2, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> nah... I have never been there. I have family out there though.


Wish i could get some drugs


----------



## throwdo (May 2, 2017)

Just ate my first hit out of those jells wish me luck i wonder if i should eat another one


----------



## throwdo (May 2, 2017)

So 100 aug so far lets see what happens


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 2, 2017)

throwdo said:


> So 100 aug so far lets see what happens


woop woop!!!! tripp time!!!!


----------



## throwdo (May 2, 2017)

Yea its setting in now been 45 so all be peaking soon lol


----------



## throwdo (May 2, 2017)

Nothing heavey yet but i got to hide it from who im with so not sure if i should eat another


----------



## throwdo (May 2, 2017)

Def good frying good off one if i ate 2 id be frying balls


----------



## throwdo (May 2, 2017)

Off the chain got some great shit the real deal


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 3, 2017)

Getting 20 hits of DOM


----------



## etznabkhan (May 5, 2017)

throwdo said:


> View attachment 3876676
> This is the lsd ill be starting this journey with it is 150 aug all seeing eye needlepoint


thats a beauty!


----------



## etznabkhan (May 5, 2017)

i have this dry hikuris for later


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 6, 2017)

Ok so no dom im extracting caapi tho still waiting on my mdma


----------



## throwdo (May 6, 2017)

Those gel tabs wore of the chain i tripped like 12 hours


----------



## throwdo (May 6, 2017)

Trying to get more


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 7, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Trying to get more


You are out of those green jellies already ?


----------



## throwdo (May 9, 2017)

Yup ate 11 in one night i was high for 12 hours


----------



## throwdo (May 9, 2017)

Just got out of jail got a public intoxication shit sucked


----------



## throwdo (May 9, 2017)

I was taking a piss buy my car when a pig rolled buy lol


----------



## throwdo (May 9, 2017)

I was so drunk i fell on my face right in middle of street


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 9, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yup ate 11 in one night i was high for 12 hours


YIPPPPPY !!!! 

Hearing that You got high on LSD makes Me very happy, @throwdo .

I almost lost hope in humanity for a moment there...
I felt like I was the only one eating LSD every day there for a second....

*I am on day 21. *and yes... 
I repeat *I have eaten LSD every day for 21 days now.*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 9, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Just got out of jail got a public intoxication shit sucked






*Do You want a shot of stupid ? ^*


----------



## throwdo (May 9, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> YIPPPPPY !!!!
> 
> Hearing that You got high on LSD makes Me very happy, @throwdo .
> 
> ...


I need more but broke cause jail


----------



## throwdo (May 9, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> *Do You want a shot of stupid ? ^*


I hate my drinking bbq been a alcoholic since 15 its a battle


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 9, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I hate my drinking bbq been a alcoholic since 15 its a battle


I wish We knew each other in person . . .


----------



## throwdo (May 9, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I wish We knew each other in person . . .


Im sure we will some day


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 10, 2017)

HOw could WE make this possible, bruv ?


----------



## throwdo (May 10, 2017)

All get on a bus lol its not that far


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 10, 2017)

throwdo said:


> All get on a bus lol its not that far


lol Oh yeah ?


----------



## throwdo (May 10, 2017)

Yup


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 10, 2017)

Derp


----------



## ANC (May 10, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (May 10, 2017)

ANC said:


>


Nice lol


----------



## throwdo (May 12, 2017)

Well guys i believe im done for awhile its been a fun thread but i got so much going on in day to day life got to put it aside im sure all come back some day with something new but it will be a new thread if i do


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 13, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Well guys i believe im done for awhile its been a fun thread but i got so much going on in day to day life got to put it aside im sure all come back some day with something new but it will be a new thread if i do


Aww man you suck


----------



## WildCard008 (May 15, 2017)




----------



## WildCard008 (May 15, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> *Do You want a shot of stupid ? ^*






I think... I shat Myself.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 16, 2017)

LOL ^ that fucking movie.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 16, 2017)

@throwdo , what kind of thing You been getting into recently ?


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 16, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> @throwdo , what kind of thing You been getting into recently ?


Yer mom


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 16, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yer mom


You wish.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 16, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> You wish.


Just kidding bro you know drownibgmans comedy


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 16, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Just kidding bro you know drownibgmans comedy


Yeup. Right in the feels.
What's going on in Your life Today @Drowning-Man ?


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 16, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Yeup. Right in the feels.
> What's going on in Your life Today @Drowning-Man ?


Im having a hard time sir about to have to move back to texas. Im a little fritened about that for good reason.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 16, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Im having a hard time sir about to have to move back to texas. Im a little fritened about that for good reason.


The long dick of the law ? What is going on?
Why are You going back if has left a bad taste in Your mouth ?


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> The long dick of the law ? What is going on?
> Why are You going back if has left a bad taste in Your mouth ?


Na nothing to do with the law just ran outa places to stay up here and i cant find a job here i have a job lined up for me back home tho.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 17, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Na nothing to do with the law just ran outa places to stay up here and i cant find a job here i have a job lined up for me back home tho.


You over in Canada , ey ?!
Shall We have another shrimp on the barbee?


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> You over in Canada , ey ?!
> Shall We have another shrimp on the barbee?


No Missouri which is north of Texas lol


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 18, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> No Missouri which is north of Texas lol


Toes Mcgoats with spider leg coats.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 18, 2017)

what has @throwdo been doing ?


----------



## throwdo (May 18, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> what has @throwdo been doing ?


Im around just trying to get shit together while chasing pussy lol


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 18, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Im around just trying to get shit together while chasing pussy lol


hehe You feeling like Mario looking for Peach ?


----------



## throwdo (May 18, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> hehe You feeling like Mario looking for Peach ?


Ha ha exactley old friend need to get some lucy fixing to take a trip to visit a girl from high school but im low on money and i want to trip on lucy with her


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 18, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Ha ha exactley old friend need to get some lucy fixing to take a trip to visit a girl from high school but im low on money and i want to trip on lucy with her


Rob an old lady duh


----------



## macsnax (May 18, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Rob an old lady duh


People these days, can't figure anything out.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 18, 2017)

macsnax said:


> People these days, can't figure anything out.


I know right maybe a homeless man? Na lets stick with the old lady not on crack


----------



## throwdo (May 18, 2017)

Crazy fuckers are yall can send me money and in return all send yall something lol


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 18, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Crazy fuckers are yall can send me money and in return all send yall something lol


Can you send me a hug?


----------



## macsnax (May 18, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Crazy fuckers are yall can send me money and in return all send yall something lol


How about some bj's from 6 acrobatic Asian chicks.


----------



## throwdo (May 18, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Can you send me a hug?


Fuck yea i can


----------



## throwdo (May 18, 2017)

macsnax said:


> How about some bj's from 6 acrobatic Asian chicks.


That may be dificult


----------



## throwdo (May 18, 2017)

Are i could blow off seing here and just get some lucy witch i may very well do


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 19, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Ha ha exactley old friend need to get some lucy fixing to take a trip to visit a girl from high school but im low on money and i want to trip on lucy with her


tThat is beautiful.
I wish You find exactly what You are looking for.


----------



## Devilsplace (May 20, 2017)

This was a great read i hope this guy comes back with more are starts another thread soon. LOVE LSD


----------



## Devilsplace (May 20, 2017)

Lsd forever summer of love lol


----------



## throwdo (May 21, 2017)

Well devils place im shure you will se more from me in the future


----------



## boozer-woozer (May 21, 2017)

i should have a 100ug tab within the next few days plus a gram or two of shrooms sooner or later, can't wait


----------



## skuba (May 25, 2017)

Yo @throwdo what it do? I'm in Beaumont


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2017)

skuba said:


> Yo @throwdo what it do? I'm in Beaumont


Nice ill be in College station/bryan next week. Yo thowdo we should chill


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 28, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Well devils place im shure you will se more from me in the future


Dude... St. Louis is calling.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 28, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Dude... St. Louis is calling.


Well ill be in the area 5 more days you better hurry non spicy bbq


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 4, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Well ill be in the area 5 more days you better hurry non spicy bbq


You still there... I needa refill from you or mikek asap.


----------



## boozer-woozer (Jun 4, 2017)

still haven't got any psychedelics but theres plenty of drugs floating around that has a high chance ruining you're life of course


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 4, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> still haven't got any psychedelics but theres plenty of drugs floating around that has a high chance ruining you're life of course


Pot ruined My life, mayun....


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 29, 2017)

Pretty funny stuff  I forget sometimes that normal people still see lsd surrounded in a shroud of secrets be careful experimenting with things that people call acid. If it tastes bitter like citrus or any chem taste at all it's not real or it's not very good and spit it out plz


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 29, 2017)

Probably a research chem I wouldn't take it. But I am spoiled


boozer-woozer said:


> doc its extremely similar to lsd with a slight biterness


----------



## boozer-woozer (Jun 29, 2017)

nbome is usually extremely strong 1000-2000ug tabs i bet thats why so many ppl freak out


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 29, 2017)

Oh DOC that shit is crazy be Extra careful with that one. There is a variety of research chems that mimic lsd but none compare imo closest one is ald52 which is a reduction from lsd25


----------



## boozer-woozer (Jun 29, 2017)

i took half a tab of something really bitter once that felt like 50 ug of lsd slightly tripping but nice and high


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 29, 2017)

And like I mentioned those chems taste like shit if it tastes wackits not lsd sorry


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 29, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> i took half a tab of something really bitter once that felt like 50 ug of lsd slightly tripping but nice and high


There is def a reason people fake those as lsd, in my circle people classify things fairly well it took lifetime. All I can say is be careful who u trust and I hope you all find what u need


----------



## boozer-woozer (Jun 29, 2017)

Dutchieman420 said:


> And like I mentioned those chems taste like shit if it tastes wackits not lsd sorry


yes im fully aware that real lsd has no taste what so ever


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 29, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> yes im fully aware that real lsd has no taste what so ever


Oh I didn't mean u in particular, just a warning to all. These few threads here on RIU has had some what I personally would consider risky looking risk takers out there, which I understand I have tried most things.


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jul 4, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah never seen that wats the gel made from?


It's just Knox's gelatine, the benefit is having it hit quickly ad to protect from light and air. Any gelatine worksnot just knox


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 10, 2017)

@throwdo , what's in Yo stash right now ?


----------



## throwdo (Nov 23, 2017)

Id love to do a new journal


----------

